# Lustige Spielernamen



## Mephals (27. September 2008)

servus Leutz

ich wollt einfach mal fragen welche lustige oder gar absurde Spielernamen euch in WAR schon begegnet sind

Mephalas

PS: plz postet nicht eure eigenen Namen


----------



## JacobyVII (27. September 2008)

Gschisti und Schweinbein


----------



## spectrumizer (27. September 2008)

Auf RP-Server:

- Thrall
- Grimmbatoll
- Onixia
- ...


----------



## RaVEaeL (27. September 2008)

auf Erengard

- Muahahaha

OmG


----------



## Mephals (27. September 2008)

Mir is grad ein 'Kofferradio' übern Weg gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaVEaeL (27. September 2008)

Arthas wurde auch schon gesehen.^^


----------



## New-Member (27. September 2008)

Hab mal nene "mimimimimi" gesehn xD


----------



## pixeljedi (27. September 2008)

ich hab gestern auf erengard  ne "MIlchschnitte" gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (27. September 2008)

Wie es aussieht gibt es auf erengard die schreckstden Namen. Mir ist vor ein paar Tagen " Gurkal " übern weg gelaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marleyn (27. September 2008)

Naja nicht sehr einfallsreich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Zufallsname
- Tschuldigung
- Ichwarsnich

Sind von Bolgasgrad.


----------



## Mamasus (27. September 2008)

Horstmann auf ergrimm!!! xD


----------



## Kranak90 (27. September 2008)

Auf Helmgart habe ich schon

Illidann
Hollyshit
Pvpheld
Gewaltbereit
Gras
Yoda (Goblin Schamane)
Miststueck
Brecheisen
Panzerfaust
Schwarzbier
Ochnee
Silvanas
Death
Mwbattlangel
Rubbeldiekatz
Niemand 
Mueslee
Halbes Hähnchen


getroffen.

Hier mal ein beweisfoto, dass es Illidann auch wirklich gibt^^:

[attachment=5040:Illidann.jpg]


----------



## Knubatz (27. September 2008)

Ist schon ein bisschen her aber mir ist ein Schwarzork mit dem Namen


- Prinzessin -

über den Weg gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. September 2008)

Assasian. Wohl ein missglückter "Assassin". Ass = Arsch, Asian = Asiate. Der Arsch-Asiate ist wieder da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Kinder, wenn ihr euch nicht sicher seid, wie ihr eure eigenen Nicknames schreiben müsst, bittet vor der Erstellung doch um Hilfe, dann müsst ihr euch nicht irgendwann mal schämen...


----------



## Prometx (27. September 2008)

auf Middenland:

-Kühlschrank
-Fenster
-Rotze


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. September 2008)

Na toll, ich stell mir das gerade vor, ich steh kampfbereit auf dem Schlachtfeld und dann kommen Kühlschrank, Milchschnitte, Rotze und Tschuldigung angestürmt!


----------



## Prometx (27. September 2008)

der kühlschrank is glaub ich ein Schwarzork.
Passt aber irgendwie denn ein Schwarzork  is ja so breit wie ein Kühlschrank xD


----------



## Horde deadman (27. September 2008)

gestern hab ich einen namens Papa in meine gilde eingeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorizer (27. September 2008)

ich finde solche namen nicht lustig, sondern traurig - reine atmosphäre-killer


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. September 2008)

Spiel auf nem RP-Server.


----------



## Arben (27. September 2008)

Terrorizer schrieb:


> ich finde solche namen nicht lustig, sondern traurig - reine atmosphäre-killer



qft


----------



## bluewizard (27. September 2008)

Ich hab letztens Wowkiddy gesehen. Ich frag mich echt warum solche Leute WAR spielen und damit die Stimmung kaputt machen.


----------



## Cairy (27. September 2008)

Terrorizer schrieb:


> ich finde solche namen nicht lustig, sondern traurig - reine atmosphäre-killer




100% sign!
Ich könnte niemals einen Char mit so einem Namen spielen!
Wenns nach mir ginge würden solche Chars instant gebannt werden!


----------



## Terrorizer (27. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Spiel auf nem RP-Server.



aaahhhja, man muss also auf nen rp-server spielen, um nicht geistigen dünnschiss in sachen namenswahl zu erleben?
echt toller tip -.-


----------



## itami (27. September 2008)

ein zwerg namens "gimlie" -_-


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. September 2008)

Dann beschwer dich  net. Auf RP-Servern gibts Regeln gegen solche Namen, auf regulären Servern nicht. Ist allgemein bekannt.


----------



## Immortalis (27. September 2008)

rp server---cooldriver.-.-*


----------



## Sethek (27. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Spiel auf nem RP-Server.


Öhm...egal wo er nun spielt - darf er derart ausnahmslos vor Kreativität, Skurrilität und Witzigkeit sprühende Namen nicht trotzdem, mit Verlaub, scheisse finden?

Im übrigen find ich Namen, die eben nicht zur Welt passen, ebenfalls so richtig scheisse. Ja, ich kann nichts dagegen machen, und ja, ich rechne damit. Ich beschwere mich nicht drüber - und trotzdem bleibts dabei - ic finds scheisse. Das ist dann quasi das Recht auf freie Äußerung von Ansichten über den Fäkalitätsfaktor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Egrimm und Horstmann - wenigstens ist da mal einer am Werk, der den Hintergrund kennt - Egrimm van Horstmann ist ein richtig schlimmer Finger und hauptberuflich Tzeentchhexer in der alten Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyxarion (27. September 2008)

machmaheal <--  wie ich sie hasse


----------



## HappyChaos (27. September 2008)

ein gobbo namens kealthas auf helmgart,dazu auch noch squiqtreiba...ohne worte...


----------



## Sherry4321 (27. September 2008)

Hmm hab bei mir auf Nuln noch kaum creative Namen gesehen, die meisten nehmen anscheinend entweder den Namensgenerator, oder die...hmm wie soll man sie nennen "wannabe coolen" Namens wie "Mastakilla" oder andere. 

Und leider auch noch  2 Spieler namens "Sylvana" und "Quelthalas" wo ich mir nur an den Kopf gefasst habe und dachte ihr seit doch nur lahm.


----------



## Philipp23 (27. September 2008)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> ein gobbo namens kealthas auf helmgart,dazu auch noch squiqtreiba...ohne worte...



Sind die wow idioten. Keine angst die verschwienden. Am 13.11 wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Öhm...egal wo er nun spielt - darf er derart ausnahmslos vor Kreativität, Skurrilität und Witzigkeit sprühende Namen nicht trotzdem, mit Verlaub, scheisse finden?
> 
> Im übrigen find ich Namen, die eben nicht zur Welt passen, ebenfalls so richtig scheisse. Ja, ich kann nichts dagegen machen, und ja, ich rechne damit. Ich beschwere mich nicht drüber - und trotzdem bleibts dabei - ic finds scheisse. Das ist dann quasi das Recht auf freie Äußerung von Ansichten über den Fäkalitätsfaktor
> 
> ...



Quatsch, hier herrscht doch Meinungsfreiheit und scheiße finden darf er die schon, aber mir ist halt nicht ganz transparent, wieso man nicht einfach auf nem RP-Server zockt, wenn man soooooviel Wert auf Atmosphäre legt. Dass das auf regulären Servern so abläuft, ist doch klar. Auf nem RP wird jemand mit so einem Namen reportet und die Sache ist gegessen.

Und auf die Frage, ob man echt aufm RP zocken muss, um solch, Zitat, "geistigem Dünnschiss", zu entgehen, gibt's ne kurze, klare Antwort: Ja.


----------



## Yldrasson (27. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Assasian. Wohl ein missglückter "Assassin". Ass = Arsch, Asian = Asiate. Der Arsch-Asiate ist wieder da.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*sich kaputt lach*
Oh Mann, ich kann nicht mehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist das köstlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*etwas beruhig*
Na dann will ich auch mal:
Ich spiele auf [RP] Huss, nebenbei bemerkt.

- Abbadonn, der Chaosbarbar
- Mützchen, der Schwarzork

Meiner Meinung nach müssen wir so hart wie möglich gegen solche Namen auf RP-Servern vorgehen, damit wir direkt von Anfang an unsere Position klarmachen und den OOClern gar nicht erst die Möglichkeit lassen, sich auf diesen Servern auszubreiten.

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Seuchenlordnurgle (27. September 2008)

Ich hab Apfelkuchen gesehen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. September 2008)

Man muss sich aber trotzdem fragen wie, entschuldigt den Ausdruck, scheiße blöd jemand sein kann um solche Namen in einem FANTASY und vorallendingen ROLLENSPIEL zu nehmen?
Das ist eher nur ein Indiz dafür wie DUMM und zurückgeblieben der Spieler ist und darüber darf man schon traurig sein, das sich nicht eine Sekunde darüber Gedanken gemacht werden, vielleicht doch was passenderes als "Kühlschrank" als Namen zu wählen zumal es einen Namensgenerator im Spiel gibt...


----------



## Lemonskunk (27. September 2008)

Schwingschleifer - Sigmapriester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (27. September 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Sind die wow idioten. Keine angst die verschwienden. Am 13.11 wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe ja,hoff ich doch^^trotzdem...wie kann man nur so verdammt,entschuldigt die ausdrucksweise...nur so dumme,einfallslose namen aus wow übernehmen,die haben in war nichts zu suchen....da kann man einfach nur noch wegschauen...
aber ok,ich tröst mich,das ich die im szenario mit meinem schami einfach nicht heile,vllt lernen die´s dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arathnas (27. September 2008)

Armageddon.Ein Chaos Auserkorener auf Huss (Rp)


----------



## Dentus (27. September 2008)

Auf Huss rennt ein Sigmarpriester mit den namen "Uther" herrum....find ich ganz grausam wenn man so unkreativ ist das man die Namen der einen Welt, in die andere tragen muss.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Auf Huss rennt ein Sigmarpriester mit den namen "Uther" herrum....find ich ganz grausam wenn man so unkreativ ist das man die Namen der einen Welt, in die andere tragen muss.



Nur ein Bruchteil der Spieler hat sich ernsthaft mit dem Warhammer-Universum beschäftigt. Sowas weiß halt nicht jeder.


----------



## HappyChaos (27. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Auf Huss rennt ein Sigmarpriester mit den namen "Uther" herrum....find ich ganz grausam wenn man so unkreativ ist das man die Namen der einen Welt, in die andere tragen muss.


naja sehr einfallslos,aber zumindest passt der name zum sigmarpriester...irgendwie...besser als prinzessin für nen schwarzork oder mastakilla,allgemein...:X
es gibt einfach dumme leute^^


----------



## Terrorizer (27. September 2008)

Terrorizer schrieb:


> ich finde solche namen nicht lustig, sondern traurig - reine atmosphäre-killer



so, ich zitiere mich mal selbst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich wollte mich mit diesen post nicht beschweren, sondern nur meine meinung kundtun!
natürlich kann sich jeder nennen wie er will...

aber:
man zockt in einem spiel mit echt guter hintergrundgeschichte, als ehemaliger tabletop-fan ist man begeistert mal selbst in die warhammerwelt einzutauchen...
... und dann kommt: "mikrowelle lädt euch in eine gruppe ein"
ich muss nicht auf einem rp-server spielen, um dies lächerlich zu finden


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. September 2008)

Uther ist aber nicht nur der Paladin in Warcraft...
Es gibt da noch Uther Pendragon, Vater von dem Legendären König Artus..

Auch wenn ich zustimmen muss, dass der Uther aus Warcraft wohl gemeint sein dürfte, ich bezweifle das sich hier irgendwer mit der gesamten Artusssage auskennt


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. September 2008)

Terrorizer schrieb:


> so, ich zitiere mich mal selbst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hat auch keiner gesagt. Du "musst" auf nem RP-Server spielen, um das zu vermeiden. Auf allen anderen Servern kannst du das den ganzen Tag lächerlich finden, aber es wird sich nicht ändern. Die 5% der Spieler, die sich mit der Warhammer-Lore befasst haben, stehen einer gewaltigen Anzahl Halbstarker mit zweifelhaften kreativen Fähigkeiten in Sachen Namensgebung gegenüber, diese Schlacht ist bereits verloren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (27. September 2008)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> naja sehr einfallslos,aber zumindest passt der name zum sigmarpriester...irgendwie...besser als prinzessin für nen schwarzork oder mastakilla,allgemein...:X
> es gibt einfach dumme leute^^



Ich kann mich damit abfinden wenn Leute Namen aus anderen Fantasy Universen benutzen, solange es NAMEN sind.

Mit Sachen wie Minimi,Mikrowelle, oder Ichrockdich, kann ich mich in einem Fantasyspiel wirklich sehr schwer anfreunden. Da geht einfach zuviel Atmosphäre verloren, zudem hat man gleich ein eher weniger gutes Bild vom Spieler.

Ich finde es sollte generelle Namensregelungen für alle Server geben, die die Namenswahl auf wirkliche NAMEN beschränken. Wegen mir auch Paul oder Hannes nur nicht Apfelkuchen.


----------



## Klaviaer (27. September 2008)

Ich betone RP Server!

- Engine (Deutsch Motor)
- Blackjack
- Thrash (Deutsch Müll)
- Witcoregfit... einer dieser intelligenten Zufallsnamen der Maschine!
- Zorn
- Kaasanova
- Bluex
- Blueberry
- Mama
...
...
...
...

SOLL Ich weitermachen? Ich betone nochmal RP SERVER Huss!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. September 2008)

Müll ist "Trash", nicht "Thrash". Zweiteres wäre z.B. für einen Ork durchaus passend.

Und wie gesagt, aufm RP-Server verschwinden solche Namen trotzdem ganz schnell. Bei LOTRO gab's anfangs auch "Sycokiller" etc aufm RP, aber nicht lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Subai (27. September 2008)

also ich find das prinzesschn fürn schwarz ork ja genial


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. September 2008)

Subai schrieb:


> also ich find das prinzesschn fürn schwarz ork ja genial



Wenn es für den jetzt noch ein rosa Ballettröckchen gibt... harhar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (27. September 2008)

bei uns gibts ne Abigail Vanhelsing als Hexenjägerin bei der Order... das ist immer mein Lieblingsopfer.

gez. Slargh Stump'nhäuta


----------



## Blood B. (27. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Wenn es für den jetzt noch ein rosa Ballettröckchen gibt... harhar!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




rosa einfärben geht doch...


----------



## Yasira (27. September 2008)

Klaviaer schrieb:


> Ich betone RP Server!
> 
> - Engine (Deutsch Motor)
> - Blackjack
> ...



Heisst Trash, Gobbo Schamane. zZ eifrig im Mourkain-Tempel unterwegs, jedenfalls gestern noch *gg*

Aber die Zufallsnamen durch den Client sind ja auch schauderhaft. Hab mir für meinen Maschinisten auf Egrimm einen aussuchen lassen, diesen aber gut um die Hälfte gekürzt, sonst hät ich ihn mir nicht merken können *gg


----------



## Skathloc (27. September 2008)

Ebenfalls Huss:

Zwerg : Edelhopfen
Hexenkriegerin : Blutlust


----------



## Zez (27. September 2008)

Destructiongilde auf Middenland:
<OF SHATTERED SUN LAWL>


----------



## Sethek (27. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Uther ist aber nicht nur der Paladin in Warcraft...
> Es gibt da noch Uther Pendragon, Vater von dem Legendären König Artus..



Und Uter, den legendären schokoladesüchtigen schweizer/deutschen (letzteres im Original) Gastschüler an der Grundschule Springfield. Ich glaube ja, daß der Uter der Namenspate für unseren pummeligen Sigmariten sein dürfte und der Spieler lediglich ein h reingesetzt hat, um die Lederhosen-Schokolade-herkunft trickreich zu verschleiern.


----------



## Eleandor (27. September 2008)

mich hat im szenario letztens "ich" umgehauen und "Fününününününüh" is mir auch schon übern weg gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (27. September 2008)

Ich mag den Bloodthurst, der mir auf die Frage, was sein Name bedeute antwortete: "Das heißt der, der nach Blut dürstet."


----------



## shady71 (27. September 2008)

gobblin namens prinzporno ...auch nice^^


----------



## Bluescreen07 (27. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Dann beschwer dich  net. Auf RP-Servern gibts Regeln gegen solche Namen, auf regulären Servern nicht. Ist allgemein bekannt.


Die Namensrichtlinen gelten für alle Server

*Charakter- und Gildenbenennungsrichtlinie*

Bei der Kreation eines Charakters oder eines Gildennamens für WAR sind Sie angehalten, einen Namen zu wählen, welcher dem Reich, dem Sie angehören, entspricht. Der nachstehend aufgeführte Leitfaden gibt einen Überblick über alle Namen, die Sie NICHT benutzen dürfen, und bezieht sich sowohl auf Vor- als auch auf Nachnamen sowie auf Gildennamen. 

1.	Sie dürfen keine Namen verwenden, die gegen den Verhaltenskodex verstoßen. Dies umfasst die Verwendung von Namen, welche hasserfüllt, diffamatorisch, rassistisch, ethnisch verletzend, obszön, vulgär, pornografisch oder in sonstiger Weise verletzender Natur sind.
2.	Sie dürfen keine Namen verwenden, welche für andere Spieler oder für Angestellte von GOA, Electronic Arts oder deren Geschäftspartner belästigend oder diffamatorisch sind. 
3.	Sie dürfen keine Namen von Mitarbeitern von GOA oder dessen Geschäftspartnern verwenden.
4.	Sie dürfen keine Namen von urheberrechtlich oder markenrechtlich geschützten Charakteren, Material oder Produkten verwenden. 
5.	Sie dürfen keine Namen aus der volkstümlichen Kultur oder aus Medien verwenden. 
6.	Sie dürfen keine Namen mit religiöser oder historischer Bedeutung verwenden. 
7.	Sie dürfen keine Eigennamen von Bereichen innerhalb von WAR für Charakternamen verwenden. Für Gildennamen KÖNNEN Sie die Eigennamen von spezifischen Bereichen verwenden, um zur Förderung von Rollenspielen und zum Reichsstolz beizutragen. 
8.	Sie dürfen keine NPC-Eigennamen im Rahmen von WAR verwenden. 
9.	Sie dürfen keine Namen verwenden, die einen Titel oder einen Rang beinhalten. 
10.	Sie dürfen keine Namen verwenden, die sich auf Drogen oder Medikamente beziehen oder mit Drogen in Zusammenhang stehen. 
11.	Sie dürfen keine Namen verwenden, die eine Redewendung, einen Sinnspruch oder ein Fragment eines Sinnspruches beinhalten. 
12.	Sie dürfen keine Namen verwenden, die andere Zeichen als Buchstaben beinhalten.
13.	Se dürfen keine Namen verwenden, in denen eine Kombination von Vor- und Nachnamen die oben angeführten Regeln verletzt. 
14.	Sie dürfen keine Falschschreibung oder alternative Schreibweise von Namen benutzen, welche gegen irgendeine der vorstehenden Regeln verstößt.


----------



## qgi (27. September 2008)

Also meine persönlichen Höhepunkte waren bisher Begegnungen mit "Hupe" und "Shakira" auf Carroburg... Auch wenn das kein RP-Server ist, find ich das schon einigermaßen erschütternd.
Auffallend ist aber, dass das auf Carroburg auf Seiten der Zerstörung eher an der Tagesordnung zu sein scheint, als bei der Ordnung...


----------



## Apilo (27. September 2008)

Blackorc = Mandy


----------



## diesirea (27. September 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Sind die wow idioten. Keine angst die verschwienden. Am 13.11 wieder




gehts noch ?  ich spiele WAR und WoW  und mich persönlich beleidigt das zu tiefst


----------



## Solution303 (27. September 2008)

Also ich habe dämlich auf Averland einen Goblin Namens Lümmeltüte gesehen. Hätte mich fast weg geschmissen.


----------



## Rashnuk (27. September 2008)

Ein Feuermagier names Feuerwerk auf Carroburg ...
ist zwar net der burner wie prinzesschen als schwarzork aber egal^^


----------



## Ascían (27. September 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Destructiongilde auf Middenland:
> <OF SHATTERED SUN LAWL>



Hab ich auch gestern gesehen, ich dachte ich guck nicht richtig. Und dann nur Chosen, bestimmt 5 Stück.

Mein persönliches Highlight bisher war aber ein Hexenjäger namens Fannhälsing (Name schon besetzt hmm?^^) und ein Schwarzork namens Biene.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. September 2008)

diesirea schrieb:


> gehts noch ?  ich spiele WAR und WoW  und mich persönlich beleidigt das zu tiefst



Der Witz ist, dass 90% derer, die sowas schreiben, selbst lange WoW gespielt haben.


----------



## Fire bone (27. September 2008)

Kann leider nicht mitreden, da ich kein WAR spiele aber bei einigen name musste ich schmunzeln.


----------



## Faith_sfx (27. September 2008)

hab mal auf middenland nen zwerg maschinist gesehen der davidhasselhof hies..^^

sonst noch  

imba ( zerstörung)

darkheal ( zerstörung)

und ein  fanghelsing Ô,o könnt ja raten welche karriere^^


----------



## Spyflander (27. September 2008)

auf Carroburg ist mir ne Schaufel übern weg gelaufen... naja einfach ignorieren aber vom namen her kann man ungefähr schließen wie diese leute spiele und in unsre Gilde kommt von solchen Leuten eh keiner!!!


----------



## Edelstoff (27. September 2008)

spiel zwar net WAR, aber des mit den Namen passiert dir eigentlich überall. Grad egal obs jetzt WoW, Herr der Ringe Online oder Guild Wars ist.

Die "Spaßvögel" sterben einfach net aus ...


----------



## Searge (27. September 2008)

ich finds einfach traurig das viele einfach zu faul sind sich nen ordentlichen namen auszudenken.

bei witzigen namen die passen isses ja noch ok aber wenn da leute mit namen "weißichauchnich" oder "gurkenhals" rumrennen vergeht mir echt die lust (nein ich geh nich aufn RP server ^^)


----------



## Philipp23 (27. September 2008)

diesirea schrieb:


> gehts noch ?  ich spiele WAR und WoW  und mich persönlich beleidigt das zu tiefst



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xg96QZ9eG5M



Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Der Witz ist, dass 90% derer, die sowas schreiben, selbst lange WoW gespielt haben.



Lange würd ich nicht sagen. Bis vor Tbc hab ich gespielt.


----------



## lars1988 (27. September 2008)

Also mein Runenpriester heisst Purtzel Lebkuchen


----------



## PAUL555 (27. September 2008)

Vor ein paar Tagen ist mir im Startgebiet des Choas ein Auserwählter namens 'Wurstbemme' über den Weg gelaufen. xD


----------



## f.f.w (27. September 2008)

mir is grad "supermann" übern weg gelaufen


----------



## derwaynez (27. September 2008)

Mephals schrieb:


> servus Leutz
> 
> ich wollt einfach mal fragen welche lustige oder gar absurde Spielernamen euch in WAR schon begegnet sind
> 
> ...


peter


----------



## Sledge Hammer (27. September 2008)

Carroburg Gobo Name: Fusshupe


----------



## Andî39 (27. September 2008)

Knubatz schrieb:


> Ist schon ein bisschen her aber mir ist ein Schwarzork mit dem Namen
> 
> 
> - Prinzessin -
> ...


Prinzessin ist der Gildenleader meiner Gilde xD

Bin schon jemandem begegnet, der hieß Toastbrot.


----------



## Neradox (27. September 2008)

Shadowdeath der Schattenkrieger... gabs aber am nächsten Tag nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich muss sagen, auch wenn die meisten Namen einfach nicht zu einem RPG passen, muss ich mich doch über einige wegschmeißen, zum Beispiel fidnde ich Prinzessin für einen Schwarzork einfach nur herrlich!


----------



## Rashnuk (27. September 2008)

Lol eben ein Gobo schami mitm Namen " Blumentopf " überm weg gelaufen


----------



## pulla_man (27. September 2008)

meine favoriten auf middenland:

fireblade (auserkorener)
bladewing (auserkorener)
darklord (auserkorener)
nightmaree, ja wirklich mit 2 e´s am ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auserkorener) 
soulztorm (zelot)


----------



## Amarillo (27. September 2008)

ein zwerg mit den namen: Bumsbart


----------



## Rashnuk (27. September 2008)

Nochn Schwarzork gesehn mitm namen Blechbüchse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorizer (27. September 2008)

bei orks und goblins gehen ja auch ausgefallene namen, gibt genug beispiele von GW!


----------



## Vakeros (27. September 2008)

naja mein Favorit is ja immernoch der gute alte Sigmarpriester mit dem Namen Sigmar
hab ich zum Headstatrt getroffen.
Außerdem hab ich grad nen Gobboschamanen mit dem wunderbaren Namen Zam umgenietet
ob das wohl der buffed Zam ist?


----------



## Craynos (27. September 2008)

Middenland

Chaos : Endgegner, Kriegsmofa, Pfosten, Kühlschrank und der Gildenname "Egal hauptsache zocken"

Ordnung : Tonne, Dreibein, Shadowhunter (ein Erzmagier)


----------



## Mamasus (27. September 2008)

Also ich spiele aus Überzeugung RP und mich stören solche Namen extrem! Ich spiele ja auch auf einem RP-server und musste LEIDEr, ja wirklich LEIDER schon mindestens 10 Leute melden, was wirklich nicht geht! 

Also Namen wie: (Achtung sind echt!!!)

Currywurst
horstmann
Schlächter
ODER
Waswillstdu

So etwas zeugt meiner Meinung nach von mangelnder Intelligenz und Schwachsinn in Perfektion!


----------



## -coRe (27. September 2008)

also auf middenland gibts nen "Schni", "Schna" und nen "Schnappi" xD


----------



## Thip (27. September 2008)

Auf Hergig ist mit ein Goblin Schamane namens Sagrotan über den weg gelaufen und ich 
habe schon mit einem Feuermagier names Feuerzeug ein Szenario bestritten.


----------



## Skullzigg (27. September 2008)

Mephals schrieb:


> servus Leutz
> 
> ich wollt einfach mal fragen welche lustige oder gar absurde Spielernamen euch in WAR schon begegnet sind
> 
> ...



dunkelfeuer oder gerechtigkeit


----------



## Hexenfluch (27. September 2008)

Mein Name ist Hexenfluch und ich kenne einen der heist > BilliBoy wie das Kondom  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hafte nicht für Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. September 2008)

Hexenfluch schrieb:


> Mein Name ist Hexenfluch und ich kenne einen der heist > BilliBoy wie das Kondom
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dieser Name gewährt +99 Resistenz gegen Schwangerschaft und andere Geschlechtskrankheiten.

Hab gerade einen Ork namens "Kampfpummel" im Szenario getroffen. Auch nicht schlecht. Lässt sich sogar noch steigern, wenn man das u zum i macht, aber die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.


----------



## Syane (27. September 2008)

Hab vorhin bei uns aufm Rp server ma im Augenwinkel den "Undertaker" (chosen) vorbeilaufen sehen ....

Schlimmer aber Vor+Nachname :  Bock Wurst <--- lächerlich ...


----------



## BlackWOW (27. September 2008)

mir ist heute eine Dunkelelfe names "Ichwersonst" über den Weg gelaufen


----------



## Andî39 (27. September 2008)

Amarillo schrieb:


> ein zwerg mit den namen: Bumsbart


xDDDDDD

Das ist originell, lustig und wenn ich den Namen nicht in diesem Thread gelesen hätte, wäre mir der Witz erst auf den zweiten Blick aufgefallen. Einfach Genial !


----------



## uk_uk (27. September 2008)

Ein paar Namen vom Server Carroburg

- Operator (Maschinist)
- Relic (Hexenjäger)
- Porter (Maschinist)
- Badkitty (Sigmarpriesterin)
- Dasböse
- Heltaskelta
- Lawyer
- Silverburn
- Sadist
- Meteor (Feuerzauberer)
- Chainblood


----------



## sorgus (27. September 2008)

spiel auf nem rp-server ? is das die antwort darauf, dass manche anscheinend zu doof sind die zufallsnamen funktion zu nutzen ? oder es immer noch "witzig" finden sich solche dämliche namen zu geben ?...wenns wenigstens annähernd irgenwie nach nem rollenspiel klingen würde..aber.....wtf...kühlschrank ...hollyshit..etc. ?


----------



## uk_uk (27. September 2008)

Einige Gildennamen sind auch "toll". Ok, sie schlagen meinen absoluten Liebling* aus alten WoW-Tagen nicht, aber sind ähnlich bekloppt.



*Damals auf dem Lothar-Server gabs ne Gilde namens Holy Light Bringers (in der Schreibweise): also waren das die Heiligen leichten Bringer oder die Heiligen lichten Bringer... was auch keinen Sinn macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frogo (27. September 2008)

Ich hab auf Erengrad einen gesehen der hieß Ragnaros <_<


----------



## Prometx (27. September 2008)

Aja was mich mal interresieren würde is ob der Gobbo Schami Zam wirklich Zam aus buffed is^^
Hab den in der Open Beta getroffen.
@Zam sag mal was dazu.


----------



## JacobyVII (27. September 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> Aja was mich mal interresieren würde is ob der Gobbo Schami Zam wirklich Zam aus buffed is^^
> Hab den in der Open Beta getroffen.
> @Zam sag mal was dazu.



schau in der aktuellen buffed show nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## losrunos (27. September 2008)

Schwarzork -> Stumpmoscha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JacobyVII (27. September 2008)

losrunos schrieb:


> Schwarzork -> Stumpmoscha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der ergibt aber wenigstens nen sinn für nen ork 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (27. September 2008)

So lustig vielleicht manche namen auch sind, ich finde dennoch das sowas weder auf einem rp Server noch auf einem normalen Server zu suchen hat.
Ich habe irgendwie ne Abneigung im Chat lesen zu müssen: "Ihr habt Toaster erschlagen"


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (27. September 2008)

Noch schlimmer finde ich ,,ihr wurdet von Toaster erschlagen``

Stimmt aber, einiges ist ja auf den ersten Moment noch witzig, das meiste aber einfach nur dumm, einfallslos.


----------



## JacobyVII (27. September 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> Aja was mich mal interresieren würde is ob der Gobbo Schami Zam wirklich Zam aus buffed is^^
> Hab den in der Open Beta getroffen.
> @Zam sag mal was dazu.




ich hab gerade in der buffed show nachgeschaut und Zams schami heißt Zam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bovist (27. September 2008)

Unglaublich das ich mich wegen diesem Blödsinn anmelden musste aber...

Ich wurde vor gut 3 Stunden vom Klappstuhl erschlagen, seines Zeichen Chaosbarbar...und ich brülle immer noch vor lachen wenn ich an die Chatnotiz dabei denke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argony (27. September 2008)

Tankstelle - Schwarzork auf Carroburg
Heilpot - oder so in der art ;P


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. September 2008)

Hab grad Tütemilch, Trennkost und Hühnchen getroffen. Zusammen mit Kühlschrank, Toaster und Klappstuhl hab ich bald die komplette Küche fertig und Abendessen ist auch schon da.


----------



## AssuanWall (28. September 2008)

also ich will auch bald anfangen WAR zuzocken und ich glaub ich nenn meinen Zwergen Maschinist McGiver^^ naja also einige der namen die hier aufgeführt wurden fand ich echt zum schießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Prinzessin ftw!!!^^


----------



## Vakeros (28. September 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> ich hab gerade in der buffed show nachgeschaut und Zams schami heißt Zam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tja aber das muss ja nichts heißen^^
naja aber ich fänds echt lustig wenn der Zam Zam gewesen wäre.

EDIT:juhu 500.post


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. September 2008)

AssuanWall schrieb:


> also ich willa uch bald anfangen WAR zuzocken und ich glaub ich nenn meinen Zwergen Maschinist McGiver^^ naja also einige der namen die heir aufgeführt wurden fand ich echt zum schießen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da musst du dich beeilen, auf meinem Server gibt's schon einen MacGyver.


----------



## Shrukan (28. September 2008)

Heute erlebt im Szenario:
Lkw
Doener

Fand ich amüsant.
Aber muss sagen solche Namen wie:
Bushido, Twix, Imbaroxxor, wayne, chucknorris usw.. von denen hab ich noch nichts gesehen.

Vllt. ist wer so cool und macht aus seinem Char: Chuck Norris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (28. September 2008)

Buzzlightbeer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss immer lachen wenn ich den seh. Ausserdem bringt er Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sybarith (28. September 2008)

auf Carroburg zwerge names "Wampe" und "Bierfass"


----------



## Carimba (28. September 2008)

Middenland, Shamane: ichheilnix


----------



## Avengerxd (28. September 2008)

Auf [DE]Hemlgart traf ich Geshörrspüla o. so ähnlich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thangqoul (28. September 2008)

die besten namen die mir untergekommen sind waren 5 schwarzokrs,scheint nen friends-trupp zu sein

gilden name "Druffs" 
-Haudruff
-Festedruff
-Schlagdruff
-Immerdruff
-Nurdruff

ich hab mich weggeschriehen vor lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carimba (28. September 2008)

Glaube es war ein Orc auf Helmgart: Knurrschatten


----------



## Depak (28. September 2008)

ich weiß es ist mies, aber solche namen bekommen von mir gleich ein ticket. hat zwei vorteile, ich schaffe den gm's arbeit und dem server etwas "namensruhe".


----------



## davnakh (28. September 2008)

in meiner gilde ist einer, der heißt Fartuloon
Fart u Loon = furz du bengel
es soll aber eine figur bei perry rhodan geben die so heißt, hat er mir gesagt.


----------



## Kamaji (28. September 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Sind die wow idioten. Keine angst die verschwienden. Am 13.11 wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich verspüre grade ein unheimliches Bedürfnis, dir einen riesen Backstein an den Kopf zu schmeißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystasia (28. September 2008)

Ich machss kurz :

Yalla , nen Schamane auf Bolgasgrad


----------



## Bluescreen07 (28. September 2008)

Depak schrieb:


> ich weiß es ist mies, aber solche namen bekommen von mir gleich ein ticket. hat zwei vorteile, ich schaffe den gm's arbeit und dem server etwas "namensruhe".


Was ist daran mies, es gibt Regeln und denen hat man zugestimmt!


----------



## Thoraxos (28. September 2008)

Auf Middenland Cumshotshooter und Spritzdieritz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bbbrreeennnnnttttt siiiieeeeeeeeeee nniiiiiiiieeedddddder


----------



## Eyatrian (28. September 2008)

ich hab auch shcon den ersten   Légôllàáss

gesehen ist echt erbärmlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpp (28. September 2008)

naja....erstens finde ich manchen Namen hier wirklich nicht schlimm....weiss z.b nicht was an Yalla schlimm sein soll, auch im RL hat nicht jeder einen "tollen" Namen und heisst so wie kein anderer...es geht darum Spass zu haben, einfach mal bischen tolerant sein...


----------



## Flanko (28. September 2008)

Middenland :
Frosch & sein Freund Fresser


----------



## Rotgud (28. September 2008)

Auf Carroburg hab ich schon nen " Brain Bug" gesehen.


----------



## Ohties (28. September 2008)

zum glück wars nur in der beta...

Goblin Schamane = Upsderkammitland  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghymalen (28. September 2008)

Auf Carroburg eine Feuerzauberin ... Toohotforyou  -.-'


----------



## P-bibi (28. September 2008)

joar auf erengrad war son typ der hieß "Schnappi"


----------



## Vakeros (28. September 2008)

hab auch noch was tolles:
hexenkriegerin names Chica.
Ihr wurdet von Chica erschlagen...
sowas will man einfach nicht lesen


----------



## P-bibi (28. September 2008)

also wenn der Schamane Zam der echte Zam ist dann hab ich den gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

......sorry Zam! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmand (28. September 2008)

Mein Schamane "Schmand" (-d +a = Schaman...)
Jünger "McKhain".


ps. nicht auf RP Servern selbstverständlich. Finde das eigentlich in Ordnung. Aber diese ganze shadow/destroyer/killer/roxxor Namen finde ich doch schon übertrieben. Vor allem, wenn sich ein Hochelf-Schwertmeister Shadowknight nennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (28. September 2008)

P-bibi schrieb:


> also wenn der Schamane Zam der echte Zam ist dann hab ich den gekillt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



in der beta oder jetzt so richtig?
und auf welchem server?


----------



## lordnicon (28. September 2008)

wadenbeißer is mir schon begegnet.


----------



## Celerien (28. September 2008)

Wurde der Harzvierassi auf Carroburg schon genannt? ^^ 

Das ist schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henning933 (28. September 2008)

ovodka, stirland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helrok (28. September 2008)

Pedro99 schrieb:


> ich hab auch shcon den ersten   Légôllàáss
> 
> gesehen ist echt erbärmlich
> 
> ...



schon komisch, dass es keine sonderzeichen bei der namenserstellung gibt? oder täusche ich mich da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (28. September 2008)

Du täuschst dich. Gibt genügend Sonderzeichen.

Von Bolgasgrad:
Zyknorris hatte ich da - kann aber auch eine ungewollte Verballhornung des Imperators des Universums sein.
Heldentot - GAH! Noch nicht mal ToD richtig geschrieben!
Catwomen - *seufzt*
Inflames - Feuermagier
Burn - Feuermagier -.-
Firemage - *seufzt* Feuermagier...
Vanhelsings scheint's überall zu geben... in allen Formen und Farben.
Stumpnreissa passt noch, sollte man meinen. Nur an Originalität fehlt es, wenn man Stumpnfetza, Stumpnfressa oder Stumpnstampfa bedenkt.


----------



## Elfnarzo (28. September 2008)

Alle Namen mit Sonderzeichen sind einfach schlecht. Schande über solche, die darauf angewiesen sind und deren beschränkte Namenskreativität dazu führt, dass man die Finger verrenken muss um ihren schlechten Namen zu schreiben.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (28. September 2008)

Elfnarzo schrieb:


> Alle Namen mit Sonderzeichen sind einfach schlecht. Schande über solche, die darauf angewiesen sind und deren beschränkte Namenskreativität dazu führt, dass man die Finger verrenken muss um ihren schlechten Namen zu schreiben.



Mythic hat aber Sinn für Humor. Wenn du Apostrophen im Namen hast kannst du die Leute in ner Warband nicht als Ziel anwählen und heilen. Wenn du also nicht grade selbst ne heilfähige Klasse bist solltest du dir schon mal Joggingschuhe besorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (28. September 2008)

Elfnarzo schrieb:


> Alle Namen mit Sonderzeichen sind einfach schlecht. Schande über solche, die darauf angewiesen sind und deren beschränkte Namenskreativität dazu führt, dass man die Finger verrenken muss um ihren schlechten Namen zu schreiben.



Stimmt schon, allerdings gibt es, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz täusche, auch in der Lore einige Namen mit Sonderzeichen. Wenn man nun demselben Volk angehört, sind Sonerzeichen meiner Meinung nach vereinzelt schon gestattet. Meiner Meinung nach passen Sonderzeichen einigermaßen gut zu Waldelfen, aber das schweift jetzt zu weit aus...

Außerdem sind ´ und ` und Konsorten dazu da, um zu bestimmen, wie der Buchstabe den sie zieren gesprochen wird. Jére wird zum Beispiel anders ausgesprochen als Jère.


----------



## Paidea (28. September 2008)

Elfnarzo schrieb:


> Alle Namen mit Sonderzeichen sind einfach schlecht. Schande über solche, die darauf angewiesen sind und deren beschränkte Namenskreativität dazu führt, dass man die Finger verrenken muss um ihren schlechten Namen zu schreiben.




Na ja, also meine kleine Hexe heißt Rûth, genau mit dem dach über dem u, Tolkien lässt grüßen ( Wortstamm: Zorn). 


Ansonsten, mein Shamy heißt Gazbag Schimmelpilz, nicht das passende Namen nicht auch witzig sein könnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...ach ja,ein Shamy namens Saftsack ist auch mir schon begegnet .....


----------



## Gorgamir (28. September 2008)

Die Tiefpunkte auf dem RP Server Huss waren eigentlich:

Mama
Dragos Vanhelsing (mit nachnamen da über lvl 20)

und die Gilde "Hamma" (nein, keine Ork gilde, drum denke ich eher an das lied... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



Schon super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. September 2008)

Ich warte immer noch auf einen Gobbo namens Yoda. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Persönlicher Tiefpunkt sind für mich unsere Hexenmeister. Hellsin, Hellsing, Helsing (die einzig richtige Schreibweise) und sogar ein Mädel namens Helsina. Rargh...


----------



## Neradox (28. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf einen Gobbo namens Yoda.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Och du, davon laufen doch schon genug rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. September 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Och du, davon laufen doch schon genug rum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leider noch keinen getroffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich fürchte fast, einige sind halt wirklich etwas vorbelastet durch die sonderbare Sprache in WoW. Als ich damals mit WoW angefangen hatte, dachte ich, die Teletubbies heißen Dudu, Pala, Schami, Rüssi und Wayne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab grad Dosenbier getroffen, ganz offensichtlich ein Zwerg und vermutlich befreundet mit Radeberger, Hansapils und Warsteiner. Die Flaschen mach ich alle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. September 2008)

Kaputthau. Schwarzork.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (28. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Stumpnreissa passt noch, sollte man meinen. Nur an Originalität fehlt es, wenn man Stumpnfetza, Stumpnfressa oder Stumpnstampfa bedenkt.



Sin ja auch nich originell un kreativ, die Orks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: "Firemage" is dann doch seeehr schlecht^^


----------



## Drakyr (28. September 2008)

Namerüllmücke

Klasse:Schwarork

Server:Corroburg


----------



## Lyke (28. September 2008)

Pornopony

Hexenjäger wars glaub ich


Server: Middenland


----------



## Immortalis (28. September 2008)

playboy....ya...richtig playboy....
war so en darkelf


----------



## -Xero- (28. September 2008)

muss terrorizer recht geben ...


----------



## Magradesh (28. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Man muss sich aber trotzdem fragen wie, entschuldigt den Ausdruck, scheiße blöd jemand sein kann um solche Namen in einem FANTASY und vorallendingen ROLLENSPIEL zu nehmen?
> Das ist eher nur ein Indiz dafür wie DUMM und zurückgeblieben der Spieler ist und darüber darf man schon traurig sein, das sich nicht eine Sekunde darüber Gedanken gemacht werden, vielleicht doch was passenderes als "Kühlschrank" als Namen zu wählen zumal es einen Namensgenerator im Spiel gibt...



Nicht "DUMM" sondern "JUNG",denn im zarten alter von ca 5-15/16 findet man solche Namen selbstverständlich urkomisch und geistreich -.-


----------



## Tandelzhexer (28. September 2008)

Ich hab Klopapier und Pìpí gesehen.

Beide Gobbos:-Klopapier=Squigtraiba und der andere Schami


----------



## The Future (28. September 2008)

Magradesh schrieb:


> Nicht "DUMM" sondern "JUNG",denn im zarten alter von ca 5-15/16 findet man solche Namen selbstverständlich urkomisch und geistreich -.-



aha dann wunder ich mich wie alt ich in echt binn da ich nicht son bescheuerten namen habe den meiner heißt Kennden und ist ein Hexenjäger und das ganze ohne ´ oder sonst was. und nein er heiß nicht kenn den oder kenne den  musst ihn Kenndn ausprechen aber ist dir warscheinlich zu schwer wie ich solche vorurteile hasse.


----------



## elmoo200 (28. September 2008)

auf helmgart              BACKSTEIN O.o


----------



## Gloird (28. September 2008)

Ich sah schon...

-Knoppers
-Sickerz
-Giftgrün
-Moshaoderso
und
-wiejetzt

....ähm wie bitte was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
Mama Luigi


----------



## Pymonte (28. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Du täuschst dich. Gibt genügend Sonderzeichen.
> 
> Von Bolgasgrad:
> Zyknorris hatte ich da - kann aber auch eine ungewollte Verballhornung des Imperators des Universums sein.
> ...



Oha, Makkaal auf Bolgasgrad? Spielst du die bösen Guten oder die bösen Bösen? Denn vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten gibts schon nen Chosen namens Aragon...


----------



## HRDFredde (28. September 2008)

die meisten mit dummen namen kündigen auch als erstes ihr konto ich mein wer seein ork gehkacken oder so nennt hat minderwertigkeitskomplexe


----------



## Drizzt2 (28. September 2008)

Auf egrimm

Blibblub


----------



## CKaneD (28. September 2008)

hab nen maschinist namens Macgyver gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfect Insanity (28. September 2008)

Auf Stirland ist mir eben ein Dunkelelf namens Kháine begegnet, sehr einfallsreich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorizer (28. September 2008)

Perfect schrieb:


> Auf Stirland ist mir eben ein Dunkelelf namens Kháine begegnet, sehr einfallsreich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auf carroburg: Nurgle (obwohl dies ja nach den namens-regeln verboten wäre)


----------



## keeris (28. September 2008)

Ein Weißer Löwe names Blackpanther  sein pet heißt Pinkpanther xD


----------



## Askatan (28. September 2008)

Hm findet ihr den Namen Dothia schlimm???


----------



## blaQmind (28. September 2008)

ich sag nur 
heman und battlecat xD
white lion versteht sich xD


----------



## Lord Finster (28. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Hab grad Dosenbier getroffen, ganz offensichtlich ein Zwerg und vermutlich befreundet mit Radeberger, Hansapils und Warsteiner. Die Flaschen mach ich alle!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die können sich mit "Dosenpfand" zusammentun, Zwerg auf Helmgart.

Was zu den Namen, es käme mir sehr entgegen, wenn sich diese Form der "Kreativität" auf die Nachnamen beschränken würde. Das ist notfalls genauso witzig und nervt nicht so. Bis zu einem bestimmten Grad kann ich schräge Namen ja verknusen, wer so dämlich herumlaufen will und mit sich dieser Figur identifizieren mag, dem sei's gegönnt, meine Bereitschaft zur Unterstützung (außer im RvR) nimmt mit steigender Dämlichkeit exponentiell ab. So einigen hätt ich liebend selbst noch einen auf die Rübe gegeben, bevor sie den Löffel in den Sand schieben.
Ich meine "Rainer Zufall" oder "Theo Retisch" sind witzig, kann man noch ertragen, dagegen "Ritzeflitzer" und so ein Dünnschiß kriegt von mir direkt ein Ticket, RP oder nicht-RP Server. Solche Namen verletzen Grundrechte, allen voran unser Grundrecht, ohne Kotzgefühl zocken zu können. Es GIBT Handhabe gegen solche Namen, also werden die auch genutzt.

Die Kreativen hinter Namen wie "R0x0r" und "Iownyou" mögen sich gratulieren, war witzig, jetzt schmeißt eure Avatar-Imitate auf den Müll und fangt ernsthaft, zu spielen, bitte!


----------



## Midalis (28. September 2008)

Also ich muss mich outen ich habe meinen Orktwink Moosbüffel genannt weil ich einer bin (die Franken wissen schon was ich meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und es zu ihm passt.


----------



## derwaynez (28. September 2008)

wirghammuth


----------



## moddok (29. September 2008)

wenn ich hier manche antworten lese, denke ich mir nur "mimimimi"

unfassbar sowas -.-

lasst sie doch zocken... ich zB empfinde irgendwelche lateinischen gildennamen oder char namen als wichtigtuerei... nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

also hört auf zu weinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Lateinnische Gildennamen in Fantasy-MMOs finde ich so fehl am Platz, wie Michael Jackson auf einem Kindergeburtstag, aber die Leute verbinden diese tote Sprache wohl irgendwie mit Fantasy.

Ich weiß noch, wie die Sprachausgabe damals in DSA 2: Sternenschweif jeden deutschen Spell mit irgendeinem coolen lateinischen Spruch aufgemotzt hat. "Conspectus Malus!" Böser Blick. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

moddok schrieb:


> wenn ich hier manche antworten lese, denke ich mir nur "mimimimi"
> 
> unfassbar sowas -.-
> 
> ...


Darf ich fragen, wie du inGame heißt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein paar Grenzen sollte man schon einhalten, und echte Schwachsinnsnamen ala Dosenpfand müssen net sein.
MacGyver für einen Maschinisten hingegen find ich schon wieder irgendwie gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddok (29. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wie du inGame heißt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich heiße ingame Ersthelfer als Sigmarpriester... ist nich sonderlich einfallsreich, ich weiß..
Aber hat immerhin noch was mit der Klasse zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Namen wie "Dosenpfand" und "Wasweißich" müssen nich sein, soviel ist klar. Aber sich darüber aufregen? Lächerlich ^^ Bringt doch eh nichts!

Da nerven mich persönlich die lateinischen Namen schon sehr viel mehr, vor allem weil sie nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts mit Fantasy zu tun haben...


Und außerdem soll so ein Spiel doch spaß machen, oder? Wenn alle mit so Storylastigen Namen rumlaufen bringt das doch garkeinen Fun, vor allem weil sie an der Story eh nichts ändern können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




€dit:
Dem ganzen die Krone aufgesetzt hat aber der User mit dem Namen Bluescreen07.
Signatur:


> Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning - Vorbestellerbox CE:
> 
> * Garantierter Zugang zur offenen Beta: 07.09.2008 - 09.09.2008 - failed / 10.09.2008 - 13.09.2008 - ok
> * Vorzeitiger Spieleinstieg: 14.09.2008 - ok
> ...



*LÄCH-ER-LICH!!*
Das ist bestimmt so ein Mensch, der falsch parkende Autos bei der Polizei meldet und den ganzen Tag am Fenster sitzt und aufpasst, dass alle alles richtig machen.. omfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

Tja, und ich hab noch den einen oder anderen von Bolgasgrad:

- Grütze, Schamane
- Ragnarok (mit 18734 Akzenten), glaube der war Chosen
- Kampfzworg, was natürlich - Eisenbrecher



			
				Pymonte schrieb:
			
		

> Oha, Makkaal auf Bolgasgrad? Spielst du die bösen Guten oder die bösen Bösen? Denn vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal biggrin.gif
> 
> Ansonsten gibts schon nen Chosen namens Aragon...


Welchen Level hat Aragon denn? Denn ggf. habe ich dich mal mit meinem Weißen Löwen verdroschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann aber auch ein Namensvetter mit 1074 Akzenten gewesen sein. 
Eigentlich schade, dass ich Ordnung auf Bolgasgrad gewählt hab. Irgendwie scheine ich immer die Seite zu wählen, wo die Leute keinen Plan von Gruppenspiel haben oder sich nicht dafür interessieren, was funktionieren könnte. *seufzt* War auf Hergig bei Destro-Seite auch schon so.
Kann aber auch sein, dass ich einfach immer nur den falschen Szenarien beitrete.


----------



## Drakenx (29. September 2008)

Terrorizer schrieb:


> ich finde solche namen nicht lustig, sondern traurig - reine atmosphäre-killer




Und genau deshalb spiele ich auf nem RP-Server!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Drakenx schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb spiele ich auf nem RP-Server!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau das hab ich irgendwo auf Seite 1 oder 2 auch vorgeschlagen, aber da wurde mir dann mit Tod und Verderben gedroht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Manchen kann man es auch nie recht machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (29. September 2008)

Ne ich bin Slargh... Schwarzork. Ich hab nur mal nen Aragon im Szenario gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann muss ich also auf White Lions achten *gg*


----------



## Ferrok (29. September 2008)

Habe meinen Sigmarpriest "Holydiver" genannt. Soll ich mich jetzt dafür schämen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Ferrok schrieb:


> Habe meinen Sigmarpriest "Holydiver" genannt. Soll ich mich jetzt dafür schämen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich find's geil, auch wenn das Lied nie mein Fall war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich irgendwo auf Seite 1 oder 2 auch vorgeschlagen, aber da wurde mir dann mit Tod und Verderben gedroht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mo-ho-ho-meeeeent!

Ich war das wohl, der sich mit diesem weisen Ratschlag nicht anfreunden konnte - aber mit Tod und Verderben drohen schaut anders aus. Wirklich. Ich hab Dich vielleicht zwangsmaskulinisiert, ok, aber Todesdrohungen...nönönö.

Und ich bleib dabei, derlei "lustige" Namen sind Scheisse. Egal auf welchem Server.
Auf den RP-Servern hat man aber zumindest eine theoretische Handhabe dagegen, in den folgenden Wochen wird sich zeigen, wie eifrig der support den Meldungen nachkommt. Bin mal echt gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Ferrok: Schämen? Hm...also ich nehme stark an, daß meine Einstellung dir am Gesäß vorbeigeht, insofern musst Du das selber wissen. Aber ja, ich finde den Namen scheisse. Wenn ein Tolkien auch diesen Menzel-Humor gepflegt hätte wäre wohl fantasy kaum so populär geworden, denn selbst der kreativste, gewollt witzige Name ist spätestens nach der dritten Nennung nur mehr in Ansätzen komisch...und nach nem viertel Jahr nervts. Mich zumindest.

So viel Fäkalien von mir in einem post, das ist glaub ich auch neu...muß echt am Wetter liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2008)

Ferrok schrieb:


> Habe meinen Sigmarpriest "Holydiver" genannt. Soll ich mich jetzt dafür schämen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Japp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (29. September 2008)

Naja, sollte mit dem Addon ein Chaosberserker kommen kricht der den Namen "Khorneflake" verpasst, der rockt dann mit Kellogs und Schokos das Szenario.

@Topic: Ein Yoda ist mir beim Questen schon übern Weg gelaufen, zum Glueck ein Gobboschamane, da ist es irgendwie noch auszuhalten. Und nen Doommage (Feuermagier) hab ich auch schon getroffen.


----------



## kreedz (29. September 2008)

Ich persönlich spiele lieber wow als war, dennoch finde ich es verdammt armseelig wenn man die namen der einen in die andere Welt trägt. 
Naja ich kann euch beruhigen, die meisten WoWler werden wohl am 13ten weg sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Mo-ho-ho-meeeeent!
> 
> Ich war das wohl, der sich mit diesem weisen Ratschlag nicht anfreunden konnte - aber mit Tod und Verderben drohen schaut anders aus. Wirklich. Ich hab Dich vielleicht zwangsmaskulinisiert, ok, aber Todesdrohungen...nönönö.



Ooookay, aber das klingt nicht so schön dramatisch wie meine Fassung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwangsmaskulinisiert. Jepp, jetzt kann ich mich mit den Jungs an den Stammtisch setzen, mich am imaginären Sack kratzen und allen sagen, letzte Woche, bei Buffed im Forum, da wurd ich zum Mann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wenn wir schon mal beim Thema sind, ich find bescheuerte Namen besser als das, was einige als "RP" bezeichnen. Ich war in LOTRO auf nem deutschen RP-Server und musste bald kotzen, weil die da GZSZ inszeniert hatten. Die saßen den ganzen Tag in der Kneipe und haben irgendeinen Schund über Liebe und Eifersucht durchgekaut und das in einer dermaßen unglaubwürdigen, gekünstelten Sprache, da klopp' ich mich lieber noch ne Runde mit "Kriegsmofa" und weiß, dass der mir anschließend nicht mit tränenverquollenen Augen von seiner verlorenen Elfenliebe erzählt. Würg!


----------



## pulla_man (29. September 2008)

ich find generell diese ganzen englischen roxxor namen bescheuert.
clanefire und wie sie nicht alle heissen. das ist so schlecht und peinlich, da komm ich mir immer so vor wie in den situationen wo ich im fernseh irgendwas schlechtes oder peinliches seh und ich umschalten muss weil ich mir sowas nicht angucken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich muss dem poster zustimmen der meinte das lateinische namen fehl am platz sind. das is noch so viel schlechter als die ganzen englischen-namen.
wenn dann so kollegen mit <morituri> oder <corpus meum> und was weiss ich fürn scheiss immer ankommen dann is das immer so unglaublich schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

pulla_man schrieb:


> ich find generell diese ganzen englischen roxxor namen bescheuert.
> clanefire und wie sie nicht alle heissen. das ist so schlecht und peinlich, da komm ich mir immer so vor wie in den situationen wo ich im fernseh irgendwas schlechtes oder peinliches seh und ich umschalten muss weil ich mir sowas nicht angucken kann
> 
> 
> ...



Und wenn das jemand namens Pullaman sagt, dann muss es stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cirdaan (29. September 2008)

Lustige Name sind was dolles, nervt nur wenn die im BG auftauchen ... immer die Tickets schreiben und hoffen, das die nen Bann, besser noch ACC dicht gemacht bekommen. Mal sehen wie Mythic / GOA da reagieren, ich hoff mal härter und schneller wie andere Spiele.


----------



## DaMeep (29. September 2008)

Kriegsmofa ? Gibts den wirklich ?
Den namen find ich nun irgendwie gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich stören lustige namen auch nicht . Ich verdrehe eher die Augen wenn mir ein Darkshadow , Darkkiller usw. über den weg läuft . 
Die HDR abwandlungen sind natürlich auch immer gut . 
Sowas muß doch nicht sein , der Namensgenerator von WAR bring IMO erstaunlich viele annehmbare namen zustande .


----------



## Anbu (29. September 2008)

Ich schließe mich da DaMeep an.
Lustige Namen (und auch lateinische Gildennamen) finde ich auch nicht weiter schlimm. Und diese "peinlichen" Namen haben auch gutes. Wer will schon in nem Szenario weniger dmg machen als z.B. "Kittycat Schadowdeath" xD


----------



## Slaargh (29. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ne ich bin Slargh... Schwarzork. Ich hab nur mal nen Aragon im Szenario gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



...


----------



## Caveman1979 (29. September 2008)

kreedz schrieb:


> Ich persönlich spiele lieber wow als war, dennoch finde ich es verdammt armseelig wenn man die namen der einen in die andere Welt trägt.
> Naja ich kann euch beruhigen, die meisten WoWler werden wohl am 13ten weg sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gott sei Dank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Und wenn das jemand namens Pullaman sagt, dann muss es stimmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. renn ich im spiel nicht mit dem namen rum
2. trage ich diesen nick seit nun mehr mehreren jahren
3. weisst du auch nicht wie es zu diesem nick gekommen ist, bzw du weisst nicht dass eine lustige geschichte dahinter steckt die mir diesen spitznamen eingebracht hat

ich weiss nicht ob du mich jetzt flamen wolltest oder nur so nen lustigen comment dazu lassen wolltest, ich hoffe doch nen lustigen comment weil mein namen werd ich definitv nicht ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

pulla_man schrieb:


> 1. renn ich im spiel nicht mit dem namen rum
> 2. trage ich diesen nick seit nun mehr mehreren jahren
> 3. weisst du auch nicht wie es zu diesem nick gekommen ist, bzw du weisst nicht dass eine lustige geschichte dahinter steckt die mir diesen spitznamen eingebracht hat
> 
> ...



Ich flame aus Prinzip nicht, für sowas bin ich zu alt und dazu fehlt mir entschieden das Testosteron. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...wobei sich natürlich die Frage aufwirft, wie so ein Name zustande kommt und ob er was mit deinem Pullermann zu tun hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ich flame aus Prinzip nicht, für sowas bin ich zu alt und dazu fehlt mir entschieden das Testosteron.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Moment mal...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Moment mal...



Ja bitte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ich flame aus Prinzip nicht, für sowas bin ich zu alt und dazu fehlt mir entschieden das Testosteron.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich kann dich beruhigen mein schniepel kam in der geschichte nicht vor. hat was mit dem zu tun was wir mal im fernsehen gesehen haben und dem daraufbezogenen ausruf meinerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

Hm, ich versuch dann doch das Thema Tod zu schweigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

pulla_man schrieb:


> ich kann dich beruhigen mein schniepel kam in der geschichte nicht vor. hat was mit dem zu tun was wir mal im fernsehen gesehen haben und dem daraufbezogenen ausruf meinerseits
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Menno, meine Fantasie ist immer so viel interessanter und schmutziger als die Realität. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (29. September 2008)

Schamanski
Doktaa
Heila
Haua
Ichwillnich
Haudennebenmir

und massig

Death- (Endungen beliebig ergänzbar - also Deathkiller usw.)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Schamanski und Haudennebenmir sind ja wohl mal genial! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (29. September 2008)

Slaargh, ich bin Slargh. Man hört doch den Unterschied. SLAAAAAAARGH und SLARGH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings muss ich dich enttäuschen, den Namen hatte mein Cheffoberboss (jetzt WAAAGHBoss) aus der 5. Edition schon. Also lange, lange vor WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenns Probelme gibt, können wir das ja in einem ruhigen 'Mosch da Git' oder orkischem Würfelspiel klären *fg*


----------



## pulla_man (29. September 2008)

also die meisten bei denen ich bisher lachen mussten sind eindeutig:

platz 1: Heman mit seinem Pet Battlecat
platz 2: Haudennebenmir

da musste ich doch schon derb lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaMeep (29. September 2008)

Haudennebenmir , da mußte ich aber erst 2x lesen um den zu erkennen .
Aber jop , der name gefällt mir auch . Ich würde mich zwar nie so nennen aber sowas sorgt immer wieder für nen schmuzler . Solange sowas nicht auf nem RP server rumläuft ist das auch OK . 

Wenn der Schamanski ein Schamane war , ist der auch nett , jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (29. September 2008)

Außer fleißig reporten kann man da wohl nich machen. Aber bei dem richtig hohen Anteil an solchen Krumelhirnen sitzt man den ganzen Tag nur noch rum und schreibt tickets.
Eigentlich kanns einem ja egal sein, ob man nun von Wandschrank oder Toaster erschlagen wurde *g* Stört die Athmospähre aber trotzdem. Dennoch, bevor ich meine Zeit mit reporten verbring zock ich lieber. Für Leute, die sonst keine probleme haben mag es unterhaltsam sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jonish (29. September 2008)

also ich hab gestern einen Schwarzork namens "Killaface" darauf angesprochen das der Name nicht 
passend für diese Spiel ist, er meinte dann: "Killaface passt doch super fürn nen Orc".

Außerdem fing er dann an mit: "Solche Leute wie du sind Schuld das sich die Leute in solchen Spielen beleidigen!!!"

HALLO?
wenn es solche Leute mit Dünnschiss im Kopf nicht geben würde, müsste ich mich nich darüber aufregen, ich beleidige niemanden auf irengdwelchen servern, ich weise nur darauf hin das 
das kein Name für ein Fantasyspiel is.

Leute, es wird euch so einfach gemach, bei der Charerstellung gibt es einen Button auf dem Zufallsname steht. Nehmt doch bitte das, bevor ich mir ernsthaft Gedanken machen muss ob
ich solchen Leuten im Spiel helfen werde oder meine Ignorliste erweitere.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Ihr dürft bei all der Aufregung nicht vergessen, dass das Spiel ab 12 ist und einige von uns waren mit 12 auch reichlich bescheuert oder fanden total bescheuerte Sachen (oder Namen in diesem Fall) ziemlich cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (29. September 2008)

Also auf Carroburg gibts nen Goblinschamanen, der heißt Meistayoda. 
Ich muss bei solchen Namen eigentlich eher schmunzeln. Ich finde es einfach affig wegen solchen (lustigen) Namen Tickets zu schreiben. Ich würde wenn überhaupt ein Ticket schreiben, wenn jemand irgendwas rassistisches im Name hat oder ähnliches. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaMeep (29. September 2008)

Reporten ?
Verstossen solche namen auf einem nicht RP server denn gegen irgendeine Regel ? 
Und die Athmospähre , hmm naja wie mans nimmt . 
Wenn ich sehe wie einige im RvR immer lustig im kreis um den gegner hüpfen , das geht mir viel mehr auf die nerven . 

Aber Killaface z.B. ist weder lustig noch passend , der name ist einfach nur blöde . Da verdreh ich aber auch nur die Augen und ignorier den . 
Man sollte nicht vergessen das bei einem MMO die verschiedensten Gesellschafts und Alters-schichten aufeinander treffen und das sieht man auch an den namen . 
Und solange mir jemand wie Killaface nicht in irgend einer weise auf den Senkel geht lasse ich ihn einfach . 
Ich war auch mal Jung und da fand ich sowas auch noch "cool" , also was solls .


----------



## Mouron (29. September 2008)

Auf Erengrat:

- Vanhelsing
- Pulle
- Hotzelfotz

und mein Verarbeitungschar: Maxpayne


----------



## dergrossegonzo (29. September 2008)

Bei den Grünhäuten hat man meiner Meinung nach die meisten möglichkeiten kreativ zu sein und
trotzdem ein wenig über die Stränge zu schlagen.

Bei Namen wie Knochenbrächa, Krieferbrächa usw. kann man ja einen nachlegen.

Hirrnmoschaa

Armabreissa

Stumpenzerhacka

Dann ist man grenzwertig unterwegs. Es lacht mal einer und ist noch ok.

Kühlschrank, Toaster usw. sind einfach nur einfallslos.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (29. September 2008)

Ich finde es lustig, dass es auch in diesem Spiel so zu geht wie in anderen, verschrieenen MMORPG´s. Angeblich sei das ja nur ein WoW-Problem gewesen. Aber wie man sieht ... 

Trotzdem viel Spaß noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hannes1887 (29. September 2008)

gestern ist mir "Holstendose" begegnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nepokat (29. September 2008)

Captain_Chaos schrieb:


> Ich finde es lustig, dass es auch in diesem Spiel so zu geht wie in anderen, verschrieenen MMORPG´s. Angeblich sei das ja nur ein WoW-Problem gewesen. Aber wie man sieht ...
> 
> Trotzdem viel Spaß noch.
> 
> ...



Mh ich denke das WAR "Publikum" ist kein anderes als das in anderen MMORPG´s. Die einfallslosen und dummen findest du überall, man wird sie einfach nicht los, ich glaub das ist ne Seuche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBK (29. September 2008)

Ich hab schon eine Gewürzgurke gesehen.


----------



## Slaargh (29. September 2008)

Ich habe es schon vor laaaanger, langer Zeit aufgegeben mich mit solchen Halbhirnen darüber zu streiten was nun vernünftiges, und vorallem atmosphäresteigerndes Spielverhalten angeht. Die Wahl eines geeigneten Namens spielt eine große Rolle, ganz egal auf welchem Server man unterwegs ist. Aber da man von solchen Leuten eh kein Verständnis entgegengebracht bekommt hilft nur eins: Gleich auf die Ignoreliste setzen. So mancher der sich so einen "lustigen" (was auch immer daran lustig sein soll)  Namen gegeben hat wird in ernsthaft geführten Gilden wohl ziemlich miese Karten haben. Der Endcontent wird zeigen wieviele von diesen Kollegen es dann noch gibt. Der größte Teil davon wird die Anfangsgebiete wohl eh nicht überstehen. Was für Leute sich im allgemeinen hinter solchen Namen verbergen ist hinlänglich bekannt. 

Ich habe trotzdem immernoch die Hoffnung das sich spätestens in ein paar Wochen viele dieser Subjekte wieder aus Warhammer verabschieden.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

> Ich hab schon eine Gewürzgurke gesehen.


Aye, der steht meist direkt beim "Kühlschrank".


Wer den nicht rafft, möge bitte die obigeren Posts nach dem Char "Kühlschrank" durchforsten.

Erstaunlich, wie schnell dieser Thread wächst...


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ihr dürft bei all der Aufregung nicht vergessen, dass das Spiel ab 12 ist und einige von uns waren mit 12 auch reichlich bescheuert oder fanden total bescheuerte Sachen (oder Namen in diesem Fall) ziemlich cool.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oha, ich seh schon den ersten sehr jungen Spieler in den thread kommen und sich beklagen von wegen "Ich hasse es, nur wegen meines Alters mit solchen Matschbirnen in einen Topf gesteckt zu werden."

Vielleicht sind strunzdämliche Namen ja wirklich bei jüngeren Spielern verbreiteter, aber aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen "Alter schützt vor Torheit nicht" (auch wenn ich dämliche Namen nicht lustig finde - ich mach genug anderes "kindisches" Zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Übrigens hab ich mit 12 wirklich viel Mist gebaut - aber ich glaube, mit Sicherheit sagen zu können, daß ich diese Namen nichtmal damals lustig gefunden hätte - höchstens die Reaktion der leute drauf (Provozieren ftw!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## risikofaktor (29. September 2008)

Naja lustige Namen gibts ja auch immer wieder mal in Fantasy-Büchern. Ich finds eher lustig wenn die Leute kreativ bei der Nameswahl sind :-) Letztendlich ist es doch "nur" ein Spiel...


----------



## Ferrok (29. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Oha, ich seh schon den ersten sehr jungen Spieler in den thread kommen und sich beklagen von wegen "Ich hasse es, nur wegen meines Alters mit solchen Matschbirnen in einen Topf gesteckt zu werden."
> 
> Vielleicht sind strunzdämliche Namen ja wirklich bei jüngeren Spielern verbreiteter, aber aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen "Alter schützt vor Torheit nicht" (auch wenn ich dämliche Namen nicht lustig finde - ich mach genug anderes "kindisches" Zeug
> 
> ...




Also ich gebs offen zu das ich damals mit 12 jede Menge "kindisches" Zeug gemacht habe(warum auch nicht^^?). Hätte es damals schon mmo's gegeben würde ich wohl sehr wahrscheinlich auch mit so einem Namen rumlaufen. Aber ich muss auch gestehen das einige der hier genannten mich doch sehr zum schmunzeln gebracht haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja mein erster Namenseinfall den ich für nen Maschinisten hatte als ich ihn im Erstellungsbildschirm ind highlvlarmor gesehen habe war "Robocop"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

> Achja mein erster Namenseinfall den ich für nen Maschinisten hatte als ich ihn im Erstellungsbildschirm ind highlvlarmor gesehen habe war "Robocop" rolleyes.gif


Ist ja auch naheliegend, bei der Maske im Erstellungsbildschirm...

Und ich wär vermutlich damals nicht mit so einem Namen herumgelaufen. Dazu hatte ich zu viel Spaß an Fantasy - und am Ausdenken davon. Namen gehören für mich dazu, es machte mir oft einen Höllenspaß, mir Geschichten zu erfinden. U.a. dadurch bin ich auch an Pen&Paper geraten. Ich hab daher auch wenig Verständnis dafür, wenn jemand als "Kühlschrank", "Gewürzgurke" oder "Dumpfbacke" (habe ich nicht gesehen) herumläuft. Da sind mir Aragorns, Gimlis und xxlegolásxx'es um weiten lieber - auch wenn sie nicht von sonderlicher Kreativität zeugen.


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Und ich wär vermutlich damals nicht mit so einem Namen herumgelaufen. Dazu hatte ich zu viel Spaß an Fantasy - und am Ausdenken davon. Namen gehören für mich dazu, es machte mir oft einen Höllenspaß, mir Geschichten zu erfinden. U.a. dadurch bin ich auch an Pen&Paper geraten. Ich hab daher auch wenig Verständnis dafür, wenn jemand als "Kühlschrank", "Gewürzgurke" oder "Dumpfbacke" (habe ich nicht gesehen) herumläuft. Da sind mir Aragorns, Gimlis und xxlegolásxx'es um weiten lieber - auch wenn sie nicht von sonderlicher Kreativität zeugen.


Wie sagte man in HipHop-Kreisen dereinst? Word.


----------



## moddok (29. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon vor laaaanger, langer Zeit aufgegeben mich mit solchen Halbhirnen darüber zu streiten was nun vernünftiges, und vorallem atmosphäresteigerndes Spielverhalten angeht. Die Wahl eines geeigneten Namens spielt eine große Rolle, ganz egal auf welchem Server man unterwegs ist. Aber da man von solchen Leuten eh kein Verständnis entgegengebracht bekommt hilft nur eins: Gleich auf die Ignoreliste setzen. So mancher der sich so einen "lustigen" (was auch immer daran lustig sein soll)  Namen gegeben hat wird in ernsthaft geführten Gilden wohl ziemlich miese Karten haben. Der Endcontent wird zeigen wieviele von diesen Kollegen es dann noch gibt. Der größte Teil davon wird die Anfangsgebiete wohl eh nicht überstehen. Was für Leute sich im allgemeinen hinter solchen Namen verbergen ist hinlänglich bekannt.
> 
> Ich habe trotzdem immernoch die Hoffnung das sich spätestens in ein paar Wochen viele dieser Subjekte wieder aus Warhammer verabschieden.



Sowas lächerliches habe ich ja noch nie gehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und es ist ziemlich engstirnig zu behaupten, dass diese (warscheinlich Casual-)Spieler halbhirnig sind...
Warscheinlich verstehen die einfach was anderes unter "Atmosphäre"... Denen macht es warschenlich Spaß, am NM nach der Arbeit ma 2h zu daddeln, anstatt 74h/Woche online zu sein und zu zocken...
Mir zB gefällt es so ein wenig "lockerer" um weiten besser als wenn sich  alle an die Story halten würden -.-
Und es werden sich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht nur Wichtigtuer (lateinische Gilden-Namen, Storylastige Charnamen) im Endcontent befinden.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn Gewürzgurke, Kühlschrank und Dosenpfand dich in Skill sowie Wertung meilenweit überragen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

> Wie sagte man in HipHop-Kreisen dereinst? Word.


In HipHop-Kreisen bezeichnet man auch seine "Heimchen" als "eng" und "verzuhältert" seinen "Ritt", nur um dann mit seiner "Schl*i*ampe" und seinem "Funkel-Funkel" (auch als "Glänz-Glänz" bekannt) durch die "Schaft" zu "kreuzen".



			
				moddok schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas lächerliches habe ich ja noch nie gehört


Wo ist das lächerlich? Ich stimme ihm zu. Atmosphäre wird unter anderem auch durch die Spieler kreiert, die schlicht und ergreifend durch solch halbhirnige (ja, ich sage das auch) Namen zerstört wird.



			
				moddok schrieb:
			
		

> Und es ist ziemlich engstirnig zu behaupten, dass diese (warscheinlich Casual-)Spieler halbhirnig sind...


Ich verstehe diesen Kommentar bzw. diese Bezeichnung nicht als "die sind blöde", sondern als "die haben die Sache nicht durchgedacht". Oder engstirning. Ob er das so meint, lasse ich im Raum stehen.



> Und es werden sich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht nur Wichtigtuer (lateinische Gilden-Namen, Storylastige Charnamen) im Endcontent befinden.


Jemand, der sich Mühe bei einem Atmosphäre-unterstützenden Namen gibt, ist ein Wichtigtuer? Ich glaube, dann ist *Rollenspiel* nichts für dich, wenn du das so arrogant meinst wie es klingt. Das zeugt von wenig Verständnis für den Gedanken des RP. Und verwechsel das nicht mit MMO - es ging ihm um Rollenspiel, nicht um Massives-Mehrspieler-Spiel.



> Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn Gewürzgurke, Kühlschrank und Dosenpfand dich in Skill sowie Wertung meilenweit überragen würden


Zum einen hat Skill nichts damit zu tun, dass ihre Namen immer noch "halbhirnig" sind, und zum zweiten definiert sich ein Spieler für gewöhnlich nicht dadurch. Meist sind die "skilligen" Spieler meiner Erfahrung nach schlicht und ergreifend Arschlöcher.
Und in diesem Sinne hat "Skill" null mit Slaarghs Argument zu tun.


----------



## Ferrok (29. September 2008)

Ich finde man sollte das ganze nicht so eng sehen. Auf RP Servern ist das natürlich eine andere Geschichte. Aber auf normalen Server stört es mich eigentlich nicht wirklich wie gesagt manche Namen finde auch ich sehr lustig und bei anderen schüttel ich manchmal den Kopf aber im Grunde ist es mir egal und ich rege mich nicht drüber auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja zum Thema gilden namen: diese ganzen lateinischen Namen die dann "Die Totgeweihten" oder sowas bedeuten finde ich ziemlich langweilig vorallem da sich das ganze in War ziemlich häuft jede 2te Gilde die ich sehe hat irgendeinen Namen in lateinischer Sprache.  ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> In HipHop-Kreisen bezeichnet man auch seine "Heimchen" als "eng" und "verzuhältert" seinen "Ritt", nur um dann mit seiner "Schl*i*ampe" und seinem "Funkel-Funkel" (auch als "Glänz-Glänz" bekannt) durch die "Schaft" zu "kreuzen".



Mutterf***endes Wort, Hund.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass manche so langsam vom Thema abkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Das Thema war spätestens dann im sprichwörtlichen Eimer, als der Austausch lustiger Spielernamen zum Hassthread über einige dieser fragwürdigen Kreationen wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferrok (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Mutterf***endes Wort, Hund.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nanana  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Ferrok schrieb:


> nanana
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Yo, Typ, nimm' erst mal 'ne Abkühl-Pille.

Okay, genug eingedeutschter HipHop Slang.

Dazu passend gibt's bei mir auf Hergig einen Eisenbrecher namens "Dog". Leider nur mit einem G.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

> nanana
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was denn? Mein "Heimchen" Wolfheart ist halt echt "eng", wenn sie mir ihren "RESPEKT" zeigt. Sei kein "Spielerhasser", "Hund"! "Kühl", Mann!

edit: *hust* Nicht falsch verstehen, Wolf...


----------



## moddok (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diesen Kommentar bzw. diese Bezeichnung nicht als "die sind blöde", sondern als "die haben die Sache nicht durchgedacht". Oder engstirning. Ob er das so meint, lasse ich im Raum stehen.


Ok ich habs falsch verstanden, sorry...



makkaal schrieb:


> Jemand, der sich Mühe bei einem Atmosphäre-unterstützenden Namen gibt, ist ein Wichtigtuer? Ich glaube, dann ist *Rollenspiel* nichts für dich, wenn du das so arrogant meinst wie es klingt. Das zeugt von wenig Verständnis für den Gedanken des RP. Und verwechsel das nicht mit MMO - es ging ihm um Rollenspiel, nicht um Massives-Mehrspieler-Spiel.


Es geht um den spaß am Spiel! Ihr könnt die Story eh nicht ändern... also warum auf "Atmosphäre-unterstützenden Namen" pochen und die die es nicht tun dem GM melden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



makkaal schrieb:


> Zum einen hat Skill nichts damit zu tun, dass ihre Namen immer noch "halbhirnig" sind, und zum zweiten definiert sich ein Spieler für gewöhnlich nicht dadurch. Meist sind die "skilligen" Spieler meiner Erfahrung nach schlicht und ergreifend Arschlöcher.
> Und in diesem Sinne hat "Skill" null mit Slaarghs Argument zu tun.


Ok Skill war vielleicht das falsche Wort... ich meinte einfach, wie weit die "halbhirnigen" später kommen werden...


----------



## Ferrok (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Yo, Typ, nimm' erst mal 'ne Abkühl-Pille.
> 
> Okay, genug eingedeutschter HipHop Slang.
> 
> Dazu passend gibt's bei mir auf Hergig einen Eisenbrecher namens "Dog". Leider nur mit einem G.


Ja ähm.... genau! und so yo also... ich mein .. ja


Hmm auf Carroburg sind mir noch garnich so viele schräge Namen begegnet oder ich habs übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

moddok schrieb:
			
		

> Ok ich habs falsch verstanden, sorry...


Kein Stress.


			
				moddok schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht um den spaß am Spiel! Ihr könnt die Story eh nicht ändern... also warum auf "Atmosphäre-unterstützenden Namen" pochen und die die es nicht tun dem GM melden?


Jain, richtig, wir können die Story nicht ändern, aber man (!) kann mit ihr arbeiten. Die Story wird ja nicht einfach so in den Raum geschmissen, sondern um dem Spiel Farbe und Hintergrund zu geben. Durch die Geschichte entsteht ein Gefühl zum Spiel. Wenn man sich damit beschäftigt, ist es, als ob man ein Buch liest oder einen guten Film sieht.
Und so fühle ich mich auch bei WAR. Anderes Beispiel: Ich sehe mir Herr der Ringe an, mag den Film vielleicht, und plötzlich wird mir ein Charakter vorgestellt, der "Uri Zahnbürste" heißt - nein, tut mir leid, da ist es mit der Atmosphäre des Films für mich vorbei.

Diese Spieler, wenn man sich denn auf diese Ebene des Spiels einlässt, machen einem das kaputt - und damit auch von den Entwicklern, die sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben haben, die Story zu schreiben (GamesWorkshop) und umzusetzen (Mythic). Deshalb melde ich solche Spieler.

Von Entwicklerseite stell ich mir das so vor (und das kann ich nachempfinden, da ich in meiner Pen&Paper Zeit viele Geschichten erfunden habe): Ich habe eine Band, mir gefällt, was sie spielt. Selbst wenn es nicht einmal von mir geschrieben wurde (Beispiel Mythic). Die Band hat eine tolle Besonderheit: Jeder kann mitmachen. Inzwischen ist ein gewaltiges Orchester zusammengekommen und dann spielt einer absichtlich in einer Heavy Metal Band (in meiner Vorstellung ist eh alles Metall) ein Didgeridoo. Oder ein Alpenhorn. Wie wär's mit einer altertümlichen Autohupe? Fakt ist: Derjenige spielt es absichtlich schief. Es KANN nicht passen. Es reißt alles auseinander und nimmt anderen Mitspielern irgendwie den Spaß. Lustig finden das nur der Spieler und seine drei, vier Freunde.

So wirken solche Namen auf mich.



			
				moddok schrieb:
			
		

> Ok Skill war vielleicht das falsche Wort... ich meinte einfach, wie weit die "halbhirnigen" später kommen werden...


Auch dabei kann ich dir nicht zustimmen, denn auch im Endgame würden sie obigen Effekt bei Spielern wie mir auslösen. Im Endeffekt ist es mir wumpe, ob sie Lvl 40 vor mir sind und mehr im Spiel gesehen haben oder ob ein Poster hier 10957 mehr Threads/Posts hat als ich - das tut nichts zu der Problematik, die wir hier diskutieren. So etwas macht den unpassenden Namen nicht besser.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Generell finde ich die Community einfach etwas zu negativ eingestellt. Jemand macht einen Thread über lustige Namen auf und viele beschweren sich und zweifeln an der geistigen Zurechnungsfähigkeit einiger Namensgeber. 
Ein ähnliches Phänomen hatte ich in meinem Thread "Geliebter Feind", wo ich eigentlich die ein oder andere Respektsbekundung gegenüber "feindlichen" Spielern (also die Jungs von der Gegenseite) erwartet hatte und am Ende hat man sich nur über irgendwelche "Noobs" lustig gemacht.

Ich will mich da gar nicht selbst ausgrenzen, aber in Deutschland ist Meckern wirklich Volkssport #1! Mal gespannt, ob ich mit dieser Einstellung meine britische Staatsbürgerschaft bekomme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gagaimkopf (29. September 2008)

So ich geb jez auch mal mienen Senf dazu.

Ich find solche namen eigentlich auch nicht so schlimm hat man was zu lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und so nebenbei ich bin da auch kein unbeschriebenes Blatt.

Hab 3 Jahre WoW gespielt und meine Chars hiessen unter anderem:

Gagaimkopf (Main-Char)

Gaylòórd

Bämaufsmowl 

....


----------



## Ferrok (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Kein Stress.
> 
> Jain, richtig, wir können die Story nicht ändern, aber man (!) kann mit ihr arbeiten. Die Story wird ja nicht einfach so in den Raum geschmissen, sondern um dem Spiel Farbe und Hintergrund zu geben. Durch die Geschichte entsteht ein Gefühl zum Spiel. Wenn man sich damit beschäftigt, ist es, als ob man ein Buch liest oder einen guten Film sieht.
> Und so fühle ich mich auch bei WAR. Anderes Beispiel: Ich sehe mir Herr der Ringe an, mag den Film vielleicht, und plötzlich wird mir ein Charakter vorgestellt, der "Uri Zahnbürste" heißt - nein, tut mir leid, da ist es mit der Atmosphäre des Films für mich vorbei.
> ...



Hmm also ich weiss jetzt nicht genau obs dir um RP-Server geht wenn ja finde ich das auch vollkommen in Ordnung Spieler zu melden und fände es auch sehr schade wenn Goa da nicht reagiert. Wenn du nicht auf einem RP Server spielst kann ich dir nur empfehlen dort hin zu wechseln wer das Spiel so spielt wie du es beschreibst ist dort mit Sicherheit gut aufgehoben jedoch spricht auf normalen Servern nichts gegen Solche Namen od. allgemein ein Verhalten das dem Charakter eigentlich nicht entspricht und wenn es das tun würde dann wären die Regeln auf normalen Servern genau so wie auf Rp-Servern aber da es GOA nicht so vorgesehen hat wird wohl nichts dagegen sprechen.
Und wenn man nicht auf einem RP-Server spielen will muss man eben damit leben das Leute wie "Flitzpiepe" od. "Milchschnitte" an einem vorbeilaufen.


----------



## moddok (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Kein Stress...



Niemals  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir haben einfach eine andere auffassung davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich denke immernoch dass es überzogen ist, solche Spieler zu melden...

Gut dass du nicht weißt, dass in meiner Allianz (No Skill Just Geballer [zusammenschluss von No Skill Just Luck und Fratzengeballer]) Spieler gibt wie "Lasmiranda Densiwilja" und "Leckamaeulchen Zuckerschnute"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## risikofaktor (29. September 2008)

Faszinierend wie stockernst manche Menschen Computerspiele nehmen... macht mir schon fast Angst :-)


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart schrieb:
			
		

> Generell finde ich die Community einfach etwas zu negativ eingestellt. Jemand macht einen Thread über lustige Namen auf und viele beschweren sich und zweifeln an der geistigen Zurechnungsfähigkeit einiger Namensgeber.
> Ein ähnliches Phänomen hatte ich in meinem Thread "Geliebter Feind", wo ich eigentlich die ein oder andere Respektsbekundung gegenüber "feindlichen" Spielern (also die Jungs von der Gegenseite) erwartet hatte und am Ende hat man sich nur über irgendwelche "Noobs" lustig gemacht.
> 
> Ich will mich da gar nicht selbst ausgrenzen, aber in Deutschland ist Meckern wirklich Volkssport #1! Mal gespannt, ob ich mit dieser Einstellung meine britische Staatsbürgerschaft bekomme. biggrin.gif



Das unterschreibe ich. Ich zweifle allerdings auch nicht an geistiger Zurechungsfähigkeit, wie du das so schön sagst, ich zweifle an kreativer Denkweise. Was soweit nicht einmal schlimm ist. Daher erwarte ich auch keine "perfekten" Namen, sondern wenigstens eine Basis, an der man erkennt, dass sich derjenige überhaupt im Klaren darüber ist, dass er ein MMO*RP*G spielt.
Und den Thread von dir hatte ich gelesen und alsbald aufgehört, darin zu posten. Sicherlich hatte ich meinen Teil zum Lächerlich machen der anderen Seite beigetragen.

Schade eigentlich, ich hätte mir auch mehr gewünscht. Die Zeiten, wo man seinem Gegenspieler nach dem Spiel die Hand gereicht und sich für ein gutes Match bedankt hat, sind offenbar lange, lange vorbei. Sowas nennt man Sportsmanship. 
Dazu gehört übrigens auch, dass man von "Buff Schere, nerf Stein!" absieht und einfach mal die Überlegung mit einschließt, dass der andere Spieler schlichtweg ein Stück besser ist oder eine Chance besser genutzt hat als man selbst.

Und ich stimme dir zu - neben der Tatsache, dass die deutschen absolute Paragraphenreiter sind und es mich wundert, dass für Klopapiernutzung in öffentlichen Toiletten noch keine Vorschriften erlassen wurden, sind wir Könige im Nörgeln. Verdammt noch mal, wir sind ein anstrengendes Völkchen - Scheiß Geschichte, Scheiß (mangelndes) Gemeinschaftsgefühl, Scheiß Uns-kann-man-gar-nichts-recht-machen.

edit:


> Hmm also ich weiss jetzt nicht genau obs dir um RP-Server geht[...] Und wenn man nicht auf einem RP-Server spielen will muss man eben damit leben das Leute wie "Flitzpiepe" od. "Milchschnitte" an einem vorbeilaufen.


Mir ging es um's grundsätzliche. Auch wenn es so klingen mag, ich bin kein fanatischer Verfechter der Atmosphärenamen - ich mag nur solche Hirngespinste wie die oben genannten schlichtweg nicht. Und vermutlich hast du Recht - wenn es mich so dermaßen stören würde, sollte ich auf einem RP-server spielen. Daran siehst du aber, dass ich lediglich einen Standpunkt verteidige, nicht aber unweigerlich fundamentalistisch ihm angehöre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wir haben einfach eine andere auffassung davon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sicherlich auch gut so, dass wir andere Auffassungen haben *g* Aber wenigstens flambiert nicht der eine den anderen, das ist schon mal viel wert und bedeutet mir wesentlich mehr, als dass deine Allianz so einen Schabbelnamen für ein RP-Spiel hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt - ich empfinde es schlichtweg als unpassend. Zu meiner Schande muss ich auch gestehen, dass ich solche Namen eher melden _möchte_ als dass ich es tue. Wenn ich mich ständig über alles beschweren würde, wodurch ich mich angegriffen fühle, wäre ich kaum besser als der 08/15-artige, amerikanische Christentumfundamentalist , der Kreationismus als gleichwertige Alternative zu Evolution in der Schule gelehrt haben will, weil ihn die Theorie (und damit wissenschaftlich gefestigte These) der Evolution *angeblich* in seinem Glauben angreift.

Und um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich über deinen Allianznamen gelacht. Das ist wohl auch Sinn davon - trotzdem ist er knackenunpassend! *tob*



> Faszinierend wie stockernst manche Menschen Computerspiele nehmen... macht mir schon fast Angst :-)


Es geht nicht darum, wie ernst das Spiel genommen wird.
Es geht darum, dass wir unser Spiel schlicht und ergreifend genießen wollen und uns [Rollenspielern] dies durch die Eigenarten mancher Spieler verwehrt wird.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (29. September 2008)

auf Carroburg: Kampfhamster und Knüppelklaus.

Das erschreckende ist, das es beide die Klassen sind die ich selbst spiele, Sigmarpriester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Ich hab zu meiner Zeit in WoW einen Horden-Alt (ich sag Alt und nicht Twink! Twink = junger, gutaussehender Homosexueller!!!) angelegt und manchmal einem Gegner einen lieben Brief geschickt, wenn er besonders toll im BG war oder sich einfach nur fair verhalten hat. Jaja, so bin ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Wolfheart" ist auch nicht unbedingt Kreativität in Höchstform, aaaber wer mit dem Herz einer Wölfin kämpft, der darf sich auch so schimpfen. Besser als Kühlschrank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal sehen, vielleicht hänge ich noch ein käsiges "Moonsinger" oder irgendwas Elfen-Ökomäßiges mit Blumen und so dran.


----------



## gagaimkopf (29. September 2008)

Hab erst nen Zwerg Eisenbrecher gesehen der heist Seppel auch witzig^^


----------



## moddok (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Und um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich über deinen Allianznamen gelacht. Das ist wohl auch Sinn davon - trotzdem ist er knackenunpassend! *tob*


Genau darum geht es uns!
Und den anderen warscheinlich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferrok (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> ich sag Alt und nicht Twink! Twink = junger, gutaussehender Homosexueller



Na das hab ich ja noch nie gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja Knüppelklaus find ich super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

Dann schau mal bei Wikipedia.
Jemand Lust zu twinken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

Na, bei "Knüppelklaus" musste ich leider lachen...

Übrigens muss man mal von gewissen Namen absehen - es gibt da eine Hauchfeine Grenze zwischen "knackendämlich" und "grad noch akzeptabel" - So habe ich bei AoC auf dem RP-Server einen "Pfeife" getroffen. Als ich ihn darauf ansprach ("Woher hast du denn -den- Namen?"), hatte der Spieler mir erklärt, dass er in einer RP-Gilde sei und daher jeder Charakter so seine Eigenarten hat. Da sein Charakter eine Hasenscharte habe und aufgrund unglücklicher Schläge ins Gesicht als Kind zusätzlich die Zähne leicht verschoben seien, pfeife er regelmäßig beim Sprechen. Dies nutze er auch im normalen RP-Sprachgebrauch.

Neben der in meinen Augen gnadenlos lustigen Hintergrundgeschichte (wenn auch politisch inkorrekt): Es gibt auch Spieler mit solchen vermeintlich unpassenden Namen, die durchaus einen Grund haben.

Ach ja, da fällt mir noch ein Name ein: Flamergirl, Feuermagierin. Entgegen des Namens war sie allerdings doch noch recht freundlich ^_^


----------



## Mookie (29. September 2008)

Also ich hab gestern nen Schwarzork namens "Lovetoy" gesehen, also ich fands lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Na, bei "Knüppelklaus" musste ich leider lachen...


Die unheimliche Macht der Aliteration...


----------



## zadros (29. September 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Sind die wow idioten. Keine angst die verschwienden. Am 13.11 wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



siehe sig...

Solche namen ( z.B. Kühlschrank ) gab es auch schon vor WoW bei z.B. DAoC
Hauptsache alle über einen Kamm scheren

Einen Goblin Schamanen namens: Heila oder Repariera finde ich z.B. durchaus passend - immerhin sin&#8217; da Gitz einfache leute mit einfach&#8217;n nam&#8217;n damit de orkz sich da auch merk&#8217;n könn&#8217;


----------



## moddok (29. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Dann schau mal bei Wikipedia.
> Jemand Lust zu twinken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tatsächlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			
				http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twink_(gay_slang) schrieb:
			
		

> Twink or twinkie is a gay slang term describing an attractive young or young-looking gay man (usually in his late teens or early twenties) with a slender build and little or no body hair.


----------



## Verun (29. September 2008)

Mich persönlich stören solche Namen nicht, solange ich nicht auf einem RP Server spiele.
leetroxxorz und PwnzUrMom kommen halt von vornherein auf die Liste, die für sie extra gemacht wurde: ignore

In DAoC kannte ich früher einen "DerTutNichts DerWillNurSpielen" - Riesen Trollberserker. Der war völlig in Ordnung (der Spieler).
Gegen solche Namen habe ich gar nichts, auch wenn ich mich so niemals nennen würde.

Namen, wie Prinzessin als Schwarzork oder Yoda als Goblin finde ich sogar Gut


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Und dann rennen die immer alle rum, "Ich hab hier nochn kleinen Twink" >.< Doh!


----------



## DaMeep (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Und dann rennen die immer alle rum, "Ich hab hier nochn kleinen Twink" >.< Doh!



Wenns ein Elf ist passts doch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

Ich bin schockiert - die Bedeutung von "twink" kannte ich nicht.
...
...
Ich bin immer noch schockiert.


----------



## zadros (29. September 2008)

twin engl. für Zwilling << daraus entstanden


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

Öhm, Twinkie ist -ursprünglich- eine längliche, ca. mittelfingerlange Süßspeise aus den USA, bestehend aus Tortenboden/Gebäck mit einer süßen Sahnefüllung. Und um ehrlich zu sein, ist mir relativ egal, was Homosexuelle für eine Umgangssprache haben ("Twink or twinkie is a gay slang term" = homosexueller umgangssprachlicher Begriff). Ich ziehe allerdings auch "Alt" ("Alternative Character") vor, da ich mir ansonsten nicht erklären kann, woher der Begriff "Twink" letztlich kommen soll.

edit: gut, das hätte zadros dann geklärt.
@ Zadros: hattest du mich mal wegen der Signatur angeschrieben oder von wem anders kopiert? Schön, dass sich der Gedanke verbreitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vincentgdg (29. September 2008)

Ich hatte mir auf WoW die Regel gemacht:
Wer "Dark", "Death", "Killer" oder ähnliches im Namen hat, einen für das Spiel widersinnigen und unpassenden Namen hat oder in wessen Namen Sonderzeichen vorhanden sind, dem wird meine Unterstützung versagt.

Diese Leute können zu 99% nicht spielen und bauen irgendwann massiv Mist, was zum Versagen der ganzen Gruppe führt.
Nahezu JEDESMAL, wenn ich trotz Bedenken in einer Gruppe mit solchen Leuten gespielt habe, endete es in einem Fiasko.

Wer denkt, er müsse das Spiel mit solchen Namen verunstalten - und dabei ist es egal, ob es RP ist oder nicht - der hat keinerlei Zusammenspiel zu erwarten.

Öfters fragten Spieler mit solchen Namen im öffentlichen Channel um Hilfe. Wenn ich dann antwortete "Tut mir leid, aber Leuten mit Nicks wie 'Currywurst' helfe ich im Spiel nicht", wurden die fast wahnsinnig und fingen an, mich aufs Schlimmste zu beleidigen. Aber sie sind selbst schuld. :-)

Und genauso halte ich es auch in WAR. Wenn mir Namen von Spielern den Spielspaß einschränken, lass ich es sie merken, wenn sie etwas von mir wollen.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, wie der Begriff "Twink" für süße Homosexuelle zustande kam, mit Cremefüllung und so, aber darauf sollten wir uns jetzt nicht versteifen.
Und ist der englische Begriff für Zwilling nicht "Twin"? 
Würd der Film mit deVito und Schwarzenegger "Twinks" heißen, hätte ich ihn vermutlich nur unter Schmerzen ertragen.


----------



## zadros (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> @ Zadros: hattest du mich mal wegen der Signatur angeschrieben oder von wem anders kopiert? Schön, dass sich der Gedanke verbreitet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja ich hatte extra ne pm geschrieben ;-)
Aber hab auch schon andere gesehen die es kopiert haben - solange es nicht nur kopiert wird, sondern auch gedacht!


aus unserer Gilde gibts auch einige solche Namen: z.B. Bonesaw, Grossvater ( gobbo schamane ) die Namen gibts aber schon seit 8 Jahren


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

Ja, eigentlich ist der Begriff für Zwillinge "twin". Grad nochmal auf PONS nachgeschlagen.
"twinkling" wäre das einzige, was mir noch einfallen würde, was aber mehr mit "funkeln, glänzen" zu übersetzen ist."


> Würd der Film mit deVito und Schwarzenegger "Twinks" heißen, hätte ich ihn vermutlich nur unter Schmerzen ertragen.


Wie, soll ich daraus verstehen, dass dieser Ramsch für manche zu ertragen ist, ohne dass man am Ende das "the Ring" Gesicht hat?



> ja ich hatte extra ne pm geschrieben ;-)


Hatte grad nochmal geprüft und deinen Namen nicht gefunden, deshalb frag ich so blöd. Hatte nämlich die eine oder andere Anfrage außer dir.


----------



## Ferrok (29. September 2008)

Ich bin auch immernoch schockiert und das alles ist Wolfhearts schuld q_q wir sollten ihr verbieten uns über solche Sachen aufzuklären.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ich kann mir vorstellen, wie der Begriff "Twink" für süße Homosexuelle zustande kam, mit Cremefüllung und so, aber darauf sollten wir uns jetzt nicht versteifen.




>.<


----------



## RealHaspa (29. September 2008)

Die Abkürzung Alt bedeutet aber auch aus dem Lateinischen Altus = Hoch.

Zu sagen "Ich spiel mir nen Alt hoch" sorgt damit bei mir für nicht mindere Belustigung wie das Wort Twink.

Abgesehn davon hat auch Twink eine vielzzahl von Bedeutungen.

Twink or twinkie (twinky) may refer to:

Twink (gay slang), a term for young or young-looking gay or bisexual men 
Twink, a character from the Nintendo 64 game Paper Mario 
Twinking, a role-playing game term 
Twink (home perm), a British brand of hair product once produced by Elida 
Lola (1969 film) a Charles Bronson film known as "Twinky" 
People:

Twink (musician), John Charles Alder, a British singer and drummer 
Adele King, an Irish entertainer, known in Ireland as "Twink" 
Twink Storey, former radio station programme director and presenter for 2HD 
In sports:

Minnesota Twins, an American major league baseball team, sometimes called the "Twinks" or "Twinkies" by their fans 
Hollywood Stars, an American minor league baseball team, nicknamed the "Twinks" 
Twink may also be:

A character from the children's TV show Rainbow Brite 
A brand of correction fluid and a generic term for correction fluid in New Zealand


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

Kerr, Wolfheart is ne Drama Queen... die kann man nicht ernst nehmen ;D 

*hust*... *eigenen Untertitel bemerk*...*begeht Ansätze diesen zu ändern*... *zuckt mit den Schultern*

Naja. Jedenfalls ist sie ne Drama Queen.



> Die Abkürzung Alt bedeutet aber auch aus dem Lateinischen Altus = Hoch.


Na in dem Fall könnte Alt aber auch für Altruismus stehen. Und ich finde, "ich spiele meine Nächstenliebe hoch" ist eine Spur amüsanter, wenn auch pubertärer, als "ich spiel mir einen hoch hoch"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

Ferrok schrieb:


> Ich bin auch immernoch schockiert und das alles ist Wolfhearts schuld q_q wir sollten ihr verbieten uns über solche Sachen aufzuklären.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihm.



> Die Abkürzung Alt bedeutet aber auch aus dem Lateinischen Altus = Hoch.
> 
> Zu sagen "Ich spiel mir nen Alt hoch" sorgt damit bei mir für nicht mindere Belustigung wie das Wort Twink.



alternatus. Wikipedia ist nicht immer Dein Freund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€dit: Alt schmeckt grauenhaft.


----------



## shartas (29. September 2008)

RealHaspa schrieb:


> Die Abkürzung Alt bedeutet aber auch aus dem Lateinischen Altus = Hoch.
> 
> Zu sagen "Ich spiel mir nen Alt hoch" sorgt damit bei mir für nicht mindere Belustigung wie das Wort Twink.





wei wärs alt=abkürzung für alternativ


----------



## dragon1 (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Assasian. Wohl ein missglückter "Assassin". Ass = Arsch, Asian = Asiate. Der Arsch-Asiate ist wieder da.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


genial hab mich weggeroflt


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

> Die Abkürzung Alt bedeutet aber auch aus dem Lateinischen Altus = Hoch.
> 
> Zu sagen "Ich spiel mir nen Alt hoch" sorgt damit bei mir für nicht mindere Belustigung wie das Wort Twink.



Ganz weglassen sollte man es aber auch nicht. "Ich spiel mir einen hoch", sorgt eventuell für Missverständnisse.

Übrigens spricht man bei Spielern mit vielen "Alts" auch vom Altoholismus.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:
			
		

> Ihm.


Sicher? Laut den Sprüchen bezüglich Maskulinisierung, dem rosa Männchen in Wolfhearts Profil-Quickbar und der Unterschrift als "LG Sara Neumann" schließe ich daraus, dass Wolfheart eine "sie" ist.


----------



## RealHaspa (29. September 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> wei wärs alt=abkürzung für alternativ




Nein echt ?. Daher schrieb ich "auch".

Ich reagierte lediglich auf die Belustigung des Wortes "Twink" in dem man nur eine der Vielen Bedeutungen nutzt und im gleichen Maße eine Abkürzung benutzt die ebenfals eine Vielzahl von Bedeutungen hat.

Wie war das doch mit Behauptungen und Vorurteilen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Makkaal: Das wiederum ist eine Behauptung und wir wissen ja wozu das führt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gw1200 (29. September 2008)

Ich hätte einen tollen Vorschlag für einen Maschinisten *Röhrich* .......

Die Russen sin da...


----------



## gagaimkopf (29. September 2008)

Sry aber ich muss kurz Off.Topic loswerden:

Wie kann ich unter meinem Avatar sowas rienschreiben wie "drama queen"?

Nochmals tschuldigung für off-topic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Sicher? Laut den Sprüchen bezüglich Maskulinisierung, dem rosa Männchen in Wolfhearts Profil-Quickbar und der Unterschrift als "LG Sara Neumann" schließe ich daraus, dass Wolfheart eine "sie" ist.



Das ist ein Running-Gag, darum auch das "Neumann" (heiße nicht wirklich so). Er hielt mich irrtümlicherweise für einen Mann, weshalb ich nun einige Unterrichtsstunden betreffs Verhalten als Mann bekomme, so nebenher im Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferrok (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Das ist ein Running-Gag, darum auch das "Neumann" (heiße nicht wirklich so). Er hielt mich irrtümlicherweise für einen Mann, weshalb ich nun einige Unterrichtsstunden betreffs Verhalten als Mann bekomme, so nebenher im Forum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und was haste bis jetzt schon so gelernt?


----------



## Aixem (29. September 2008)

Nesquick - Waterboarding - IchessKinda  und Ohrenschmalz ...


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> Sry aber ich muss kurz Off.Topic loswerden:
> 
> Wie kann ich unter meinem Avatar sowas rienschreiben wie "drama queen"?
> 
> ...



Einstellungen (Ganz oben rechts, direkt unter der buffed-leiste) -> Profil bearbeiten (Im linken Seitenbalken zu finden) -> Benuzerdefinierter Titel (erstes Feld)


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

> @Makkaal: Das wiederum ist eine Behauptung und wir wissen ja wozu das führt.


Ich hab mal von einem Mod gehört, dass Behauptungen jetzt mit 1-Tag-Banns bestraft werden. Soll heißen: Ohne Screen oder Quelle ist man am Gluteus Maximus. Quelle



> Er hielt mich irrtümlicherweise für einen Mann, weshalb ich nun einige Unterrichtsstunden betreffs Verhalten als Mann bekomme, so nebenher im Forum.


Also lag ich richtig in der Annahme? Sag das doch. Und ich markier hier den Breiten... 



> Wie kann ich unter meinem Avatar sowas rienschreiben wie "drama queen"?


Schau mal in deine Profil-Einstellungen, unter Profil bearbeiten gibt es ein Textfeld als "Benutzerdefinierter Mitgliedertitel". Da rein.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Richtig. Bin kein Mann, arbeite aber daran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mach das jetzt wie sharthas, der postet seine Eier in der Signatur (weiter oben auf Seite 14).


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

Ich bin dagegen. Ich find zockende Frauen sexy. Meistens. Meine nächste Freundin (wenn ich denn irgendwann wieder einer Beziehung zugeneigt bin) wird hoffentlich wenigstens Interesse dem gegenüber zeigen.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

Da winkt aber jemand mit dem Zaunpfahl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gagaimkopf (29. September 2008)

Danke @ Sethek 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein Name:

Chaos-barbar namens "Conan"  unglaublich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jonish (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Ich find zockende Frauen sexy.




wenn ich fragen darf, wieso? Ist das n Fetisch?


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Da winkt aber jemand mit dem Zaunpfahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"Samenstau" bezeichnet eben nicht nur das Überlaufen des Inventars im T1 vor lauter Samen-loot...


----------



## zadros (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Ich bin dagegen. Ich find zockende Frauen sexy. Meistens. Meine nächste Freundin (wenn ich denn irgendwann wieder einer Beziehung zugeneigt bin) wird hoffentlich wenigstens Interesse dem gegenüber zeigen.



Das ist nicht so optimal wie manche denken - meine zockt auch doch das ist nicht das problem ... das problem ist, dass sie besser ist als ich und ich deshalb kaum ne gruppe bekomme, da die leute lieber sie in die gruppe einladen xD


EDIT: viel zu viel kausales


----------



## Müllermilch (29. September 2008)

Thrall
Nazgrel
Jaina
Arthas
Illidan


----------



## shartas (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Richtig. Bin kein Mann, arbeite aber daran.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das sind nicht meine eier das ist eine huldigung an das kräuterei klick mal drauf link führt zu einem legendary buffed thread


----------



## pixler (29. September 2008)

Triebtäter


----------



## Ferrok (29. September 2008)

Naja die Zockerfrauen die ich kenne sind meistens so verrückt das sie mir teilweise Angst einjagen.

Aber wo wir grad beim offtopic talk sind: noch 1std 43min bis Feierabend und dann schön in den Sessel werfen und Bleach Movie 2 anschauen <3


----------



## The-Richard (29. September 2008)

Mamasus schrieb:


> Horstmann auf ergrimm!!! xD


 Passt doch für den Server XDDDD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddok (29. September 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> Das ist nicht so optimal wie manche denken - meine zockt auch doch das ist nicht das problem ... das problem ist, dass sie besser ist als ich und ich deshalb kaum ne gruppe bekomme, da die leute lieber sie in die gruppe einladen xD
> 
> 
> EDIT: viel zu viel kausales



als ich mit meiner freundin zusammen noch wow gespielt habe hat mich immer gestört dass ich keine freie minute und nichts mehr für mich hatte, da sie selbst in mein wow-suchten eingestiegen ist ^^

zum glück hat sie aufgehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

> Da winkt aber jemand mit dem Zaunpfahl


Stimmt, daher sollte ich klarstellen: Das war allgemein gehalten, ohne Bezug auf tatsächlich hier in diesem Forum existierende Personen!
Das Addon "meine nächste Freundin" war mehr so gemeint, dass meine letzte meine Begeisterung für Spiele eher mit, sagen wir, freundlichem Desinteresse betrachtet hat.


> wenn ich fragen darf, wieso? Ist das n Fetisch?


Ja. Nicht therapierbar. Siehe oben.


> "Samenstau" bezeichnet eben nicht nur das Überlaufen des Inventars im T1 vor lauter Samen-loot...


*lacht* So hatte ich über das Phänomen noch nicht gedacht. Soviel zum Thema NORDWEST (für die Unwissenden: Nicht onanierbarer Restdruck wegen eingeschränkter sexueller Tätigkeit)


> das problem ist, dass sie besser ist als ich und ich deshalb kaum ne gruppe bekomme, da die leute lieber sie in die gruppe einladen xD


Da bleibt mir nicht mehr als: arme Sau.

Okay, nach den letzten Posts ziehe ich meine Aussage darüber zurück, dass ich mir eine zockende Freundin suche... *g* Trotzdem finde ich das sexy, wenn sie's tun! *hust* Solange sie nicht süchtig sind.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

Ich muss dir aber Recht geben, "Zockerweibchen" findet man nicht so leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und eine Duldung des eigenen Hobbys ist halt auch nicht das Wahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimbahld (29. September 2008)

Gildenname: Inzest Love auf Avelorn

OMG!


----------



## PickelBee (29. September 2008)

Auf dem Betaserver hieß mein Chaosbarbar "Barbarpapa", jetzt spiele ich nen Feuermagier den "Ronald McDonald" heißen wird. Per Zufallsname heißt ein Char von mir Figitok^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Ich zocke so exzessiv, ich hab eine rieeeeeeeeeesenlange Story zu einem meiner Lieblingsspiele geschrieben, aber vielleicht ist unsereins wirklich etwas verrückt.

Was solls, ich bin happy und dazu brauche ich nur meine Katze und meinen Pentium 2 Quad Q9550 mit der schicken GTX260 und den ganzen blinkenden Lichtern und Ventilatoren und Kupfer-Kühlleisten und dem ganzen anderen Schmodder, dessen Namen ich nicht kenne, weil ich sonst damit protzen und es mir in die Signatur schreiben würde.

Ich glaube, Gamer-Beziehungen sind aber relativ unromantisch, vor allem, wenn man in nem MMO die gleiche Klasse spielt, Gruppen bildet und mit Sexentzug droht, wenn der Partner nicht bei den Epix passt.



> Gildenname: Inzest Love auf Avelorn



Ist halt ein Spiel für die ganze Familie.


----------



## zadros (29. September 2008)

der schlüssel ist sich nicht zu sehr dem zocken hinzugeben - damit sind beide gemeint...
Wir spielen vllt 1 std unter der woche und 3-4 std am wochenende und daneben eben noch andere hobbys und auch jeder seine eigenen 
(Ich gehe z.B. Bogenschießen und Sie hat ihre Katzenzucht )

Naja genug off-topic

Hier wieder ein namenshäppchen:

Wilde Hilde ( Eine alte bekannte Berserkerin bei DAoC nun auch wieder bei WAR )


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

> Was solls, ich bin happy und dazu brauche ich nur meine Katze und meinen Pentium 2 Quad Q9550 mit der schicken GTX260 und den ganzen blinkenden Lichtern und Ventilatoren und Kupfer-Kühlleisten und dem ganzen anderen Schmodder, dessen Namen ich nicht kenne, weil ich sonst damit protzen und es mir in die Signatur schreiben würden.


Das einzige, was mich jetzt von bodenloser Ehrfurcht abgehalten hat, war die "Katze". Wie zur Hölle passt die da rein? Allerdings erklärt das deinen Mitgliedertitel - für mich sind Katzen auch nichts weiter als Drama Queens. *hust* Sehe grad die alte Katzenfrau von Simpsons vor mir.

Stimme dir zu: Gamer-Beziehungen sind vermutlich unromantisch. Hervorragend. Aber man hat wenigstens -ein- gemeinsames Hobby.
Ha. "Sorry Schatz, farm erstmal das "Manmeat of Doom", +30 auf Wirkungsdauer, -15 min auf General Cooldown. Vorher is' net."

edit: Oh Gott... da stand vorher "Ehrfürchtigkeit"... was hatte ich nochmal zu Sethek gesagt bezüglich Fehlern?


----------



## Jonish (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Gamer-Beziehungen sind aber relativ unromantisch, vor allem, wenn man in nem MMO die gleiche Klasse spielt, Gruppen bildet und mit Sexentzug droht, wenn der Partner nicht bei den Epix passt.



das glaube ich nich tim.

also wenn ich das so überlick, (meine freundin zockt auch Warhamm) ist das ganze
garnicht so unüblich, ich glaub in unserer Gilde ca. 30Leute, sind 5-6 Paare....
is nicht so wirklich selten, und warum sollte das unromantisch sein? hä? schon mal n
zockenden Freund gehabt?


aber ich glaub das ganze is n bissl arg offtopic....(hät trotzdem gern ne antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Das einzige, was mich jetzt von bodenloser Ehrfürchtigkeit abgehalten hat, war die "Katze". Wie zur Hölle passt die da rein? Allerdings erklärt das deinen Mitgliedertitel - für mich sind Katzen auch nichts weiter als Drama Queens. *hust* Sehe grad die alte Katzenfrau von Simpsons vor mir.
> 
> Stimme dir zu: Gamer-Beziehungen sind vermutlich unromantisch. Hervorragend. Aber man hat wenigstens -ein- gemeinsames Hobby.
> Ha. "Sorry Schatz, farm erstmal das "Manmeat of Doom", +30 auf Wirkungsdauer, -15 min auf General Cooldown. Vorher is' net."



Komm wieder, wenn du [Dickadriger Bestrafer] gefunden hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Katze dient meiner Belustigung, ist aber nur bedingt kompatibel mit meinen Ratten. Meistens sitzt sie vor dem Käfig und schaut fassungslos zu mir rüber. "Mommy, why you lockin' up the good shit?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (29. September 2008)

Katzen sind Klasse! (schleichwerbung: www.funny-footprint.de ) << extra ohne link damit sich niemand genötigt sieht

nochn namen:
Jalla Jalla


----------



## Ferrok (29. September 2008)

Ich mag Katzen!

Aber Ratten neeeee. Bin mal im Zug einem Typen begegnet der hatte so lange Rastalocken Haare dinger und der stand direkt vor mir und fragte wo denn der Speisewagen wäre. Gerade als ich antworten wollte kam eine weiße Ratte aus seinem Haarbüschel heraus und lief auf seiner Schulter rum. Ich war selten so erstaunt und sprachlos nachdem er dann noch 3x gefragt hatte habe ich ihn auch noch in die falsche Richtung des Zuges geschickt. ^^


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

> is nicht so wirklich selten, und warum sollte das unromantisch sein? hä? schon mal n
> zockenden Freund gehabt?


Unromantisch... hm, vielleicht sollte man von der stereotypen Bedeutung des Wortes ausgehen: Essen gehen, Hobbys links liegen lassen, Kino, Knutschen statt zocken, gemeinsam durch den Park gehen und Sterne begucken während die Gildies die Hauptstadt raiden...



> Komm wieder, wenn du [Dickadriger Bestrafer] gefunden hast.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Och, jetzt hatte ich schon mit der Mühe gerechnet, dass du dir das Item in der WoW-Datenbank rausgesucht hättest. Da gab's doch auch dieses Item [Fellbedeckter Schwanz] oder sowas, was im Allgemein regelmäßig zu Lachanfällen der U21 Bevölkerung führte...

"Bedingt kompatibel" is' gut. Das dürfte so ähnlich sein, wie von XP auf eine von Linux formatierte Festplatte zugreifen zu wollen. Meine Schwester und ihre Freund haben sich Ratten angeschafft... erstaunlich, was die mit unseren Hunden machen.
Allerdings spricht auch das Verhalten derer für sich. Der eine hält die Viecher für Spielzeug, würde vermutlich aber sehr "hundisch" spielen (sehr zum Missmut der Ratten), der andere hat aus irgendwelche unerfindlichen Gründen Angst vor denen.
*zuckt mit den Schultern* Letzterer hat allerdings auch Angst vor quietschenden Spielzeugen.

Apropos Offtopic:
Wie schön, wie man jeden Thread nach ein paar Seiten völlig umfunktionieren kann! Lieber so als Flames!


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

Ich bleib bei meinen 7 Degus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Brauchen weniger Aufmerksamkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## risikofaktor (29. September 2008)

_Apropos Offtopic:
Wie schön, wie man jeden Thread nach ein paar Seiten völlig umfunktionieren kann! Lieber so als Flames!_

...ach, und auch noch Stolz drauf??


----------



## Jonish (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Apropos Offtopic:
> Wie schön, wie man jeden Thread nach ein paar Seiten völlig umfunktionieren kann! Lieber so als Flames!




geb ich dir recht, is ja auch noch recht friedlich geblieben hier, respekt.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

> _Apropos Offtopic:
> Wie schön, wie man jeden Thread nach ein paar Seiten völlig umfunktionieren kann! Lieber so als Flames!_
> 
> ...ach, und auch noch Stolz drauf??


Jap. War ja nicht nur ich.

Willst du mit dieser Frage andeuten, dass dir Flames lieber sind als Offtopics? Ist ja nicht so, als ob dieser Thread tatsächlich einen tieferen Sinn hätte. Außerdem ist es bloß eine Frage der Zeit, wann ein Mod vorbeischaut und diesen Thread als unzulänglich erachtet.



> geb ich dir recht, is ja auch noch recht friedlich geblieben hier, respekt.


Liegt vermutlich an dem oberflächlichen Thema und dem oberflächlich gehaltenen Offtopic ;D


----------



## Dencarion (29. September 2008)

Hehe, und alles nur weil ein weibliches Wesen postet *natürlich übertrieben jetzt*
vielleicht liegt's aber auch an den Katzen (/me Katzenpapa aus Überzeugung)


----------



## Ferrok (29. September 2008)

Ich denke mal es lag an mir das es hier so friedlich geblieben ist denn ich habe euch die Liebe gebracht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jonish (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Liegt vermutlich an dem oberflächlichen Thema und dem oberflächlich gehaltenen Offtopic ;D




naja, oberflächliches Offtopic??? du hast da oben irgendwo dein Fetisch gebeichtet....
ich weiß ja nich ob das so oberflächlich is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Ferrok schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es lag an mir das es hier so friedlich geblieben ist denn ich habe euch die Liebe gebracht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



TWINK!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (29. September 2008)

risikofaktor schrieb:


> _Apropos Offtopic:
> Wie schön, wie man jeden Thread nach ein paar Seiten völlig umfunktionieren kann! Lieber so als Flames!_
> 
> ...ach, und auch noch Stolz drauf??



Und schon ändert sich das Klima ;-)

Name:

Zuckerund Zimt
Zimtund Zucker

find ich knuffig - aufregen ist schlecht für das lebensglück


----------



## HGVermillion (29. September 2008)

Der Friede ist dann erreicht wen Katzen mit Skaven spielen können, und wir wissen alle das das nie passieren wird.


----------



## zadros (29. September 2008)

Ich spiele Heiler und das gern und auch schon immer - ich bin grundsätzlich friedlich und auf das Wohl meiner Mitmenschen aus....
Skaven und Katzen? Fangen wir mit etwas einfacheren an: Goblins und Orks


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart schrieb:
			
		

> Ferrok schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Aber Dencarion hat wohl recht - Wolfheart, geh nicht nach England, wir brauchen dich hier als harmonisierendes Gleichgewicht!



			
				zadros schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele Heiler und das gern und auch schon immer - ich bin grundsätzlich friedlich und auf das Wohl meiner Mitmenschen aus....


Ich spiele Heiler, weil es mir sadistischen Spaß bereitet, wie sich alle die Köpfe einschlagen und ich mit meinen Fähigkeiten dazu beitragen kann, dass dieses Amusement noch um einiges länger anhält.


----------



## Herbaliser (29. September 2008)

ich finde meinen Namen cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (29. September 2008)

Der ist sogar RP technisch perfekt.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2008)

Brunhilde geht ja noch, klingt "menschlich" wenn auch irgendwie überzogen. Weißt schon, was ich mein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

> ich finde meinen Namen cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn wir mal mit dem Tenor der amüsanten aber unpassenden Namen gehen, hättest du sie lieber "Burnhilde" nennen sollen... was ich sogar als lustig empfunden hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferrok (29. September 2008)

Wer geht nach England? was wo??


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (29. September 2008)

Frogo schrieb:


> Ich hab auf Erengrad einen gesehen der hieß Ragnaros <_<



omfg was sind das nur für kiddies die alle nur wow namen hernehmen? xD

vorallem weils in War NICHTS mit wow vergleichbares gibt ...^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (29. September 2008)

Frogo schrieb:


> Ich hab auf Erengrad einen gesehen der hieß Ragnaros <_<



omfg was sind das nur für kiddies die alle nur wow namen hernehmen? xD

vorallem weils in War NICHTS mit wow vergleichbares gibt ...^^


----------



## arakhir (29. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Der Witz ist, dass 90% derer, die sowas schreiben, selbst lange WoW gespielt haben.


...und es satt haben mit so vielen offiziell anerkannten spinnern, wie sie in wow nunmal dumemrweise rumlaufen, zu spielen.

achja und zum vorposter: ragnaros ist mehr als nur das viech aus wow. erst googlen dann schreiben ;D


----------



## mmm79 (29. September 2008)

- Spielername

- Chucknorris

- Supertank

etc.


----------



## Jonish (29. September 2008)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> omfg was sind das nur für kiddies die alle nur wow namen hernehmen? xD
> 
> vorallem weils in War NICHTS mit wow vergleichbares gibt ...^^




aha??? undead_destroyer is aber auch nich besser.


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

> Wer geht nach England? was wo??


Schon gut, ist auch nicht so wichtig.



> omfg was sind das nur für kiddies die alle nur wow namen hernehmen? xD
> 
> vorallem weils in War NICHTS mit wow vergleichbares gibt ...^^


Das ist genau der Punkt - es gibt nichts vergleichbares. Da sie aber sich an andere Lizenzen wenden, dürften sie nicht lange so heißen. Dennoch sind sie mir lieber als "Toaster" oder "Sollbruchstelle". Wobei letzterer ein geiler Name für einen Melee-DD oder IB wäre, fällt mir gerade auf.

Und zum Thema "Kiddies": Ich hasse diesen Begriff, weil er nichts weiteres ist als eine akzeptiertere Variante von "Nigger".
Nur Vorurteile.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2008)

Ich mag 16jährige, die sich in Onlinespielen den ganzen Tag über "Kinder" aufregen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferrok (29. September 2008)

Ich mag euch alle!


----------



## makkaal (29. September 2008)

Und alle mögen dich!

Bis auf ich!


----------



## Sethek (29. September 2008)

Ferrok schrieb:


> Ich mag euch alle!


Ich mag mich, und nur mich allein.

So.

Und das buffed-Forum. Selbst wenn man sich sagt "Ne, ich geh jetzt", irgendwie findet sich immer was zum flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxXMatzeXxX (29. September 2008)

Was es manchmal für deppen gibt... tztztz


----------



## Riku182 (29. September 2008)

Schrank... Auserkorener


----------



## rEdiC (29. September 2008)

Shadowhunter....


----------



## Herbaliser (29. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Wenn wir mal mit dem Tenor der amüsanten aber unpassenden Namen gehen, hättest du sie lieber "Burnhilde" nennen sollen... was ich sogar als lustig empfunden hätte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich Honk heiß ja Burnhilde. hab mich tatsächlich vertippt in der Sig und net gemerkt. Jetzt ist alles korrekt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hungrigerhu (29. September 2008)

die diskussion is ja tw auch schon wieder arm hier.
ich mein, hab slebst rp gespielt, tabletop und uo-zeiten und kann denen die vom rp server kommen und rumweinen auch nur recht geben, weil man da irgendwie ne stimmige atmosphäre erleben mag,

aber wer hier auf openrvr server spielt, wo sich klarerweise auch die ganze coiunterstrike und co community ansammelt,um dann hier nen fass aufzumachen is schon irgendwie bissl neben der spur

ich hab den ork der da prinzessin heisst,
und wähle solche namen auch bewusst und größten teils aus dem grund, da ich weder meinen char, noch die welt die einem auf nem "public" server geboten wird zu ernst nehme.

mich wunderts da schon eher immer wie mans fertig bringt sich silentdeath oder darkknight zu nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hier, namensgenerator: knorgaglatkath , so will man natürlich heissen


----------



## atleno (29. September 2008)

hungrigerhu schrieb:


> die diskussion is ja tw auch schon wieder arm hier.
> ich mein, hab slebst rp gespielt, tabletop und uo-zeiten und kann denen die vom rp server kommen und rumweinen auch nur recht geben, weil man da irgendwie ne stimmige atmosphäre erleben mag,
> 
> aber wer hier auf openrvr server spielt, wo sich klarerweise auch die ganze coiunterstrike und co community ansammelt,um dann hier nen fass aufzumachen is schon irgendwie bissl neben der spur
> ...



xDDD ich find deinen namen extrem nice!! Und der Gildenamen erst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Musste wirklich laut loslachen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dende80 (29. September 2008)

schaddowschniper  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## newsted (29. September 2008)

Hier mal einige, denen ich bis jetzt begegnet bin:
[attachment=5083:kommasuf.jpg] - Kommasuf
[attachment=5084:t_ter.jpg] - Töter
[attachment=5081:haldir.jpg] - Haldir
[attachment=5082:hetfield.jpg] - Hetfield (Metallica)

Natürlich alles auf einem RP-Server


----------



## Sorzzara (29. September 2008)

Hrodgar...Runi auf Helmgart. Da hat wohl jemand zuviel Eragon gelesen =)


----------



## TrueMorgor (29. September 2008)

Hogger XD ... bekam irgendwie dauernd auf die Mütze (war ein Ordler... ich bin Destro hrhrhrh)


----------



## Lyx (30. September 2008)

Leute ...
Spielt doch bitte mal die Ork Seite.
Wenn ihr dann noch immer sagt das gewisse Namen hier nicht rein passen dann reportet doch bitte gleich alle Questgeber Namen die dort zu finden sind.
Denn hier haben sich die Entwickler und Übersetzer sich selbst nicht so richtig ernst genommen.

Also liebe Ordnungsspieler (ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus das dies die größten flamer hier sind) .. wenn eure tolle Herr der Ringe Atmo etwas gestört ist weil ein Stumpnkilla oder ne Prinzessin an euch vorbeigelaufen ist.
Dann habt ihr den orkischen Humor in der Geschichte nicht wikrlich verstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was Dosenpfand und andere skurile Namen angeht:
Sie haben eben einen guten Wiedererkennungswert.
Nachteil: Ist der Spieler dahinte unfähig wird er sich nicht so leicht hinter seinem Namen verstecken können.
Vorteil: Er ist der Held in jedem solcher Themen-Threads .. gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulyssis (30. September 2008)

Hab gestern auf Egrimm die Gilde "Skill procct nicht" gesehen - einfach arm.


----------



## makkaal (30. September 2008)

Lyx schrieb:
			
		

> Leute ...
> Spielt doch bitte mal die Ork Seite.


Habe ich.


> Wenn ihr dann noch immer sagt das gewisse Namen hier nicht rein passen dann reportet doch bitte gleich alle Questgeber Namen die dort zu finden sind.
> Denn hier haben sich die Entwickler und Übersetzer sich selbst nicht so richtig ernst genommen.


Also die Namen, die mir sauer aufstoßen, sind weit von denen der Quest NPCs entfernt. Einmal davon abgesehen spielen Orknamen nicht einmal die Hauptrolle hier, wie du so schön sagst. Es geht in der Diskussion um unpassend, und dein später angeführtes Beispiel "stumpnkilla" stört auch nur, wenn ein Charakter auf Ordnungsseite so heißt - oder ein Dunkelelf.



> Also liebe Ordnungsspieler (ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus das dies die größten flamer hier sind) .. wenn eure tolle Herr der Ringe Atmo etwas gestört ist weil ein Stumpnkilla oder ne Prinzessin an euch vorbeigelaufen ist.
> Dann habt ihr den orkischen Humor in der Geschichte nicht wikrlich verstanden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube, du bist der erste in diesem Thread, der überhaupt auf die Idee gekommen ist, dass jemand hier flambiert. Als die Diskussion losgegangen ist, war ich dabei und habe keinen Flame gelesen. Bitte überleg dir das noch einmal.
Desweiteren: Wenn ich Herr der Ringe Atmosphäre wollte, würde ich Herr der Ringe spielen, gucken oder lesen. 
Ich glaube, du hast den Aspekt nicht ganz verstanden, um den es ging. Wenn ich einen Film sehe oder ein Buch lese, will ich etwas dabei empfinden. Mich mit dem Protagonisten identifizieren, die Geschichte spannend oder seltsam finden, Mitfiebern oder mich Miterschrecken. Ansonsten hält mich weder das eine, noch das andere. Dasselbe erwarte ich von einem guten Spiel.
*Das* ist die Atmosphäre, die ich erwarte, auch auf Zerstörungsseite (wenn ich sie denn spiele).
Und noch einmal: es geht nicht um orkischen Humor, sondern um eine allgemeine Färbung im Spiel. Und "Chesterfield" (Name erfunden) für einen Bright Wizard ist zwar lustig, aber unpassend. Mal von dem Lizenzproblem abgesehen.



> Was Dosenpfand und andere skurile Namen angeht:
> Sie haben eben einen guten Wiedererkennungswert.
> Nachteil: Ist der Spieler dahinte unfähig wird er sich nicht so leicht hinter seinem Namen verstecken können.
> Vorteil: Er ist der Held in jedem solcher Themen-Threads .. gz
> ...


Um genau diese Namen geht es. Ja, sie haben Wiedererkennungswert, arbeiten aber grundsätzlich gegen obig genannte Atmosphäre. 
In einem Rollenspiel sich einen solchen Namen zu geben mag zwar lustig sein, arbeitet aber eben gegen Spieler wie mich, die Spaß an der Geschichte haben und nicht am "roxx0rn".

Sobald man weiß, dass man jemand anderem mit solch einem Verhalten, ähnlich "stfu, geh selber heilen" oder "loool, warum soll ich dich heiler opfer beschützen?", den Spielspaß nimmt, ist es für mich nichts weiter als ein eklatantes Zeichen mangelnder Rücksicht für andere. Und ja, ich setzte diese Aussagen mit unpassenden Charakternamen gleich, weil ich darstellen will, in welchem Maß Spieler wie wir dadurch gestört werden (können. In meinem Fall ist es nicht so schlimm, aber ich habe Verständnis dafür).

_Überspitzt gesagt: Wer sich so nennt, am besten noch mit dem Wissen, dass es anderen zumindest unterschwellig den Spielspaß einschränkt, interessiert sich in meinen Augen nicht für andere Menschen. Und ist damit in einem *Multiplayer*-*Rollen*spiel meiner Meinung nach falsch aufgehoben._

Letztlich ist ein Punkt wichtig. Es gibt viele, die Spaß an den Hintergründen des Spiels haben, und genauso wie ich Rücksicht darauf nehme, dass jemand schnell Level 40 werden und in einer guten Stammgruppe rocken will - wo ich vermutlich nicht hineinpasse oder ihm im Weg stehe - so erwarte ich, dass mein Wunsch nach Atmosphäre (in einem *Rollen*spiel, for f*ck's sake! Stell dir mal Baldur's Gate ohne Geschichte vor! Oder an für sich ernst gemeinte Fantasy wie Herr der Ringe mit einem Zwerg namens "Uri Zahnbürste"! Würdest du da nicht sofort wegschalten?) respektiert wird.

Und letztlich: Ja, auf OpenRvR oder Core Servern sind solche Namen sicherlich zu erwarten. Das ändert nichts and er Substanz des Spiels. Ich will kein Hardcore Roleplay, wo ich zwingend alles per /s und /emote erledigen muss/soll, aber ich möchte die Welt und ihre Geschichten genießen können, ohne dass mir jemand an den Kopf wirft, ich solle doch auf einem RP Server spielen. Das ist für mich wieder nur ein Ausdruck mangelnder Rücksicht.


----------



## Kulunki (30. September 2008)

Mein Highlight am ersten Tag waren 

Kotstulle und Urinstulle... naja braucht man glaub ich nicht mehr viel dazu zu sagen.

Alles andere was mir so untergekommen ist war auch sinnlos vom Weissbrot über den Gummibaer aber naja ich kann damit leben und irgendwie freut man sich wenn dann soeiner ins gras beisst noch viel mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis denne


----------



## airace (30. September 2008)

also mir leuft seit lv 1 ein goblin schamane namens "zitrone" über denn weg ^^

mfg airace


----------



## Opnoxious (30. September 2008)

airace schrieb:


> also mir leuft seit lv 1 ein goblin schamane namens "zitrone" über denn weg ^^


Die Zitrone war wohl noch nicht sehr reif, denn sie war ja noch grün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, was ich noch so gesehen hab: Devnull
Sagt ja einigen bestimmt was.
Aber so wirklich lustige Namen sind mir noch nich wirklich untergekommen.


----------



## Centralinho (30. September 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Richtig. Bin kein Mann, arbeite aber daran.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*lachflash* *klapp vom stuhl* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asses (30. September 2008)

auf averland hab ich ein geshen der heißt hobbit ... der hat zu viel herr der ringe geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß asses


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Hrodgar...Runi auf Helmgart. Da hat wohl jemand zuviel Eragon gelesen =)



Oder er kennt Beowulf und König Hrodgar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jonish (30. September 2008)

Opnoxious schrieb:


> Naja, was ich noch so gesehen hab: Devnull
> Sagt ja einigen bestimmt was.
> Aber so wirklich lustige Namen sind mir noch nich wirklich untergekommen.



ich wüsste da nen beschränkten Namen:

"Toothbrush" am besten noch als Squigtreiba


----------



## Nocitu (30. September 2008)

auf middenland destro:

Kotstulle (glaub so geschrieben)
dümmer gehts nimmer..


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (30. September 2008)

Auf Averland letztens Kleinbeowulf und Wtf gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyx (30. September 2008)

Alles klar du willst den Krieg der Feder, du kannst ihn haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle die zu faul zum lesen sind, einfach weiter runterscrollen ^^



makkaal schrieb:


> Also die Namen, die mir sauer aufstoßen, sind weit von denen der Quest NPCs entfernt. Einmal davon abgesehen spielen Orknamen nicht einmal die Hauptrolle hier, wie du so schön sagst. Es geht in der Diskussion um unpassend, und dein später angeführtes Beispiel "stumpnkilla" stört auch nur, wenn ein Charakter auf Ordnungsseite so heißt - oder ein Dunkelelf.


Wieso sollte ein Stumpnkiller auf Zwergenseite nicht möglich sein?
Seine Gesinnung gegenüber seiner eigenen Rasse ist doch ihm überlassen.
Vllt hat er den Spitznamen mal bekommen als er ausversehen einen anderen Zwerg gekillt hat oder weiß der Geier wieso er so heißt.
Man muss auch mal bissl weiter denken als nur auf das zu achten was man im ersten Moment ließt.
Als D11 muss ich ja auch andere D11 killen. Von daher könnte ich mich nun auch als Elf einfach Elfenkiller nennen und es hätte seine Berechtigung.



makkaal schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du bist der erste in diesem Thread, der überhaupt auf die Idee gekommen ist, dass jemand hier flambiert. Als die Diskussion losgegangen ist, war ich dabei und habe keinen Flame gelesen. Bitte überleg dir das noch einmal.


... *überlegt* .. deine übertriebene Antwort auf meine paar Sätze die ich zuvor gepostet habe anschaut ....
Ja, ich bleib bei meiner Aussage.
Ach - und nur weil du hier von Anfang an schreibst, die hälfte davon eh nur rumgeflirte war und nix mit dem Thema zu tun hatte, heißt das nicht das andere die Diskussion nicht mitverfolgen.



makkaal schrieb:


> Desweiteren: Wenn ich Herr der Ringe Atmosphäre wollte, würde ich Herr der Ringe spielen, gucken oder lesen.
> Ich glaube, du hast den Aspekt nicht ganz verstanden, um den es ging.


.. und ich glaube du hast nicht ganz verstanden was ich damit aussagen wollte.



makkaal schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Film sehe oder ein Buch lese, will ich etwas dabei empfinden. Mich mit dem Protagonisten identifizieren, die Geschichte spannend oder seltsam finden, Mitfiebern oder mich Miterschrecken. Ansonsten hält mich weder das eine, noch das andere. Dasselbe erwarte ich von einem guten Spiel.


Dann geh doch ein Buch oder einen Film gucken. ^^
Oder geh ein Offline Game spielen wenn du so viel Wert auf solche Dinge legst.
Von einem MMO zu erwarten das dir eine Geschichte vorgelesen wird kannst du wohl nur von Guildwars erwarten.

Noch was ... was ist wenn du ein Buch ließt und auf Seite 118 die Frage eines der Hauptcharaktere lautet: _"Sprecht edler Reisender, wie lautet eurer Name?"_
Der Reisende antwortet: _"Man gab mir eines Tages den Spitznamen Stumpnkilla."_. Der Hauptcharakter antwortet entsetzt. _Aber ihr seit doch ein Zwerg!_ Der Reisende antwortet. _Lange Geschichte mein Freund, lange Geschichte ohne freudiges Ende. Fragt lieber nicht weiter nach._.

Wirfst du dann das Buch in die Ecke weil du dir denkst der Name passt nicht zu ihm oder was machst du dann? ^^



makkaal schrieb:


> 1.) Und "Chesterfield" (Name erfunden) für einen Bright Wizard ist zwar lustig, aber unpassend. Mal von dem Lizenzproblem abgesehen.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


1.) Übertreib mal nicht. Lizenproblem *lach*
Denkst das juckt jemanden wenn sich eine Person in einem Spiel Micky Mouse nennt oder sonst wie.
Solche derartigen Probleme sind bis jetzt nur bei City of Heroes entstanden und auch da wurde man sich einig.
Aber im Ganzen war es nur ein gut geführter PR Aufstand.

2.) .. und andere Spieler finden es lustig.
Aber allen die damit nicht zurecht kommen kann man nur raten auf einen RP Server zu wechseln wenn sie Wert auf eben diese Dinge legen die du hier ansprichst.
Dann hört aber für dich die Atmo wohlmöglich wieder auf was?
Weil du ja dann nicht so spielen kannst wie du es gerne möchtest, nämlich der größte Moscher im ganzen Land zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon klar ^^



makkaal schrieb:


> Sobald man weiß, dass man jemand anderem mit solch einem Verhalten, ähnlich "stfu, geh selber heilen" oder "loool, warum soll ich dich heiler opfer beschützen?", den Spielspaß nimmt, ist es für mich nichts weiter als ein eklatantes Zeichen mangelnder Rücksicht für andere. Und ja, ich setzte diese Aussagen mit unpassenden Charakternamen gleich, weil ich darstellen will, in welchem Maß Spieler wie wir dadurch gestört werden (können. In meinem Fall ist es nicht so schlimm, aber ich habe Verständnis dafür).


Finde deine ganze Ansicht zu dem Thema einfach nur übertrieben.
Redest von gestörten Spielspaß nur weil einer mit einem Namen der dir nicht passt an dir vorbeigelaufen ist.

Ganz ehrlich. Mir ist das sowas von scheißegal auf gut deutsch gesagt wie sich ein andere Mensch betitelt.
Wichtig ist nur das er sich im Chat nicht daneben benimmt und mit seinen Worten andere Menschen beleidigt.
Schlimmer ist es nämlich wenn ein Karl Heinz im Chat rechtsradikale Sprüche von sich gibt.
Da macht sein toller Name auch nichts wieder gut. ^^



makkaal schrieb:


> _Überspitzt gesagt: Wer sich so nennt, am besten noch mit dem Wissen, dass es anderen zumindest unterschwellig den Spielspaß einschränkt, interessiert sich in meinen Augen nicht für andere Menschen. Und ist damit in einem *Multiplayer*-*Rollen*spiel meiner Meinung nach falsch aufgehoben._


Wieso sollte es mich auch interessieren was 10000 andere Spieler von meinem Namen halten?
..und ja, ich mache mir ehrlich gesagt keine Gedanken was die Leute denken. Denn nur so erhalte ich meinen Spielspaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein feiner Teufelskreis was ^^



makkaal schrieb:


> Letztlich ist ein Punkt wichtig. Es gibt viele, die Spaß an den Hintergründen des Spiels haben, und genauso wie ich Rücksicht darauf nehme, dass jemand schnell Level 40 werden und in einer guten Stammgruppe rocken will - wo ich vermutlich nicht hineinpasse oder ihm im Weg stehe - so erwarte ich, dass mein Wunsch nach Atmosphäre (in einem *Rollen*spiel, for f*ck's sake! Stell dir mal Baldur's Gate ohne Geschichte vor! Oder an für sich ernst gemeinte Fantasy wie Herr der Ringe mit einem Zwerg namens "Uri Zahnbürste"! Würdest du da nicht sofort wegschalten?) respektiert wird.


Wie gesagt, mir wäre das egal.
Abgesehen davon hat der Spieler mit deiner Handlung die du durch Quest spielst nur minderwertig zu tun. Es ist halt ein Charakter der dir kurz über den Weg läuft in einer Welt in dem Krieg herrscht und wo hier und da Spitznamen auftauchen die eben sehr merkwürdig klingen. Ich seh die Welt einfach mit anderen Augen und nicht so verklemmt wie du.

Vllt ist die Person die sich hinter den Namen versteckt ne heiße Braut und eventuell die Frau meines Lebens wenn ich sie näher kennenlernen in dem ich auf sie zugehe und frage wieso sie solch einen Namen für ihren Charakter benutzt? (jetzt auch mal überspitzt, wie du es nennst, ausgedrückt)
Von daher ... mir nimmt keiner den Spielspaß nur weil er einen Namen hat der mir grundlegend egal ist.
Natürlich passen viele Namen nicht rein. Aber das ist so und darüber brauch man auch nicht seitenlang diskutieren.
Es ist Fakt und es wird sich niemand ändern lassen. Weder von dir noch von den 20 anderen die hier meinen andere dumm hinzustellen in dem sie ihre Namen posten.



makkaal schrieb:


> Und letztlich: Ja, auf OpenRvR oder Core Servern sind solche Namen sicherlich zu erwarten.


Schön, also wieso beschwerst du dich dann wenn du es doch sowieso schon erwartest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja - in diesem Sinne .. noch einen schönen Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (30. September 2008)

makkaal ich finde du nimmst dass alles viel zu ernst.
du kannst solchen leuten einfach nicht verbieten sich einen lustigen oder doofen namen zu geben, das geht einfach nicht. es sei denn du gehst auf einen rp-server. ich denke so wie du hier argumentierst legst du viel wert darauf in die geschichte einzutauchen auch beim spielen. dies wird die auf jeden fall besser auf einem rp-server gelingen. 

auf normalen servern hast du nun mal leute die das spiel aus spass an der freude spielen. und sich nicht um dein spielvergnügen kümmern, wieso auch? wenn es ihr spielvergnügen steigert sich kühlschrank oder toaster zu nennen, warum sollten sie darauf verzichten nur um DEIN spielvergnügen zu steigern? wer sagt denn, dass dein spielvergnügen in der prioritätsliste höher angesiedelt ist als das spielvergnügen anderer?

du musst einfach akzeptieren, dass du auf solche leute triffst und kannst nix dagegen tun ausser auf einen rp-server zu wechseln, da kannst du dich in deiner fantasy-welt ausleben.


----------



## Lecktor (30. September 2008)

Die namen gehen ja alle noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir sind vor 2 tagen welche übern weg gelaufen mit den namen:

Pumelluff, Pikachu, Onyx, Raitchu, Bisasam, Nocturn, Rattifatz, 

kein plan ob das ne gilde werden soll die pokemon liebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und gestern die härte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rotzlöffel (Gobo) ..... Stinkstiefel (Schwarzork)....... Blasebalg(gobo)......

und zum guten schluss , Rufmaan (Schwarzork) Oo

Ja ne is klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine chars heissen, Cathee (lvl 21 Hexenkriegerin) ....... und Gugelhumpf (lvl 13 Squigtreiber) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jonish (30. September 2008)

pulla_man schrieb:


> du musst einfach akzeptieren, dass du auf solche leute triffst und kannst nix dagegen tun ausser auf einen rp-server zu wechseln, da kannst du dich in deiner fantasy-welt ausleben.




alles schön und gut, ich hab das nu hier alles durchgelesen mal ganz von sinnlosen post und flirts 
und so abgesehen, ist hier eine Sache doch ziehmlich eindeutig....

...wenn dir das nich passt, dann geh auf nen RP-Server...

warum? 

Wieso muss ich mich einer Latte an Regeln unterwerfen um Leuten wie Kühlschrank oder so aus dem Weg zugehen? Leute die einen RP-Server besuchen, wissen warum sie das tun und wissen auch was
sie dort erwartet und wollen genau das.
Ich, der versucht ein Fantasy-Online-RPG zu spielen weiß warum ich das tu, ich will in eine Fantasiewelt eintauchen und dort Krieg spielen. Diese Fantasiewelt ist für mich aber keine Fantasiewelt mehr wenn
ich in einem Krieg einen Zwerg töte der Kühlschrank heißt.
Ich verstehe was Makkaal mit seinem Bezug auf die HDR-Filme oder Bücher meint, und er hat recht.

Anstatt den Leuten hier an den Kopf zu werfen "sie sollen auf nen RP-Server gehen", sollten wir doch eher überlegen ob solche leute wie Kühlschrank oder Zahnbürste nich lieber wieder zu ihren Counterstrike-Servern zurück sollen. Sorry leute, elfen, zwerge, orks, trolle,usw. da gehört kein Kühlschrank rein, defninitv nicht. Mich würde interessieren wieso ihr das hier teilweise unterstützt.
Ich werde solche namen weiterhin melden, vielleicht wird etwas dagegen unternommen.

Man hat bei Warhammer einen riesigen Spielraum durch die Grünhäute bekommen, also namenstechnisch. Nutzt das bitte aus, aber da sollte dann auch die Grenze liegen.


----------



## risikofaktor (30. September 2008)

_Mich würde interessieren wieso ihr das hier teilweise unterstützt._

Schonmal was von Toleranz gehört? :-)


----------



## Jonish (30. September 2008)

risikofaktor schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Toleranz gehört? :-)




Toleranz bedeutet das ich etwas dulde, nicht das ich sag ich find es gut.


----------



## risikofaktor (30. September 2008)

_Ich werde solche namen weiterhin melden, vielleicht wird etwas dagegen unternommen._ <--- Ähem *hust* du duldest es also???


----------



## Dentus (30. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Das ist für mich wieder nur ein Ausdruck mangelnder Rücksicht.


Da du irgendwie auch in jedem deiner Beiträge am meckern bist über eine Fraktion von Spielern, welche dir berechtigterweise nicht passt, finde ich solltest du langsam auch mal anfangen Rücksicht zu nehmen. Wenn dich gewisse Dinge stören, gibt es immer eine Lösung für sowas.

Und deine Signatur find ich total daneben...das bewirkt doch das Gegenteil...virtuelle Volksverhetzung...ich geh kaputt.


----------



## Jonish (30. September 2008)

risikofaktor schrieb:


> _Ich werde solche namen weiterhin melden, vielleicht wird etwas dagegen unternommen._ <--- Ähem *hust* du duldest es also???




wieso dulde ich es? ich unternehme doch etwas dagegen, und da das
melden solcher Namen meine einzigste möglichkeit gegen soetwas ist,
mache ich das.

Was die GMs mit diesen Ticket machen, liegt nich in meiner Macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (30. September 2008)

Solang die Namen sich im Rahmen des guten Geschmacks befinden, sollen sich die Leute so nennen.
Aber bei Kotstulle oder dergleichen reporte selbst ich.


----------



## Opnoxious (30. September 2008)

Jonish schrieb:


> ich wüsste da nen beschränkten Namen:
> 
> "Toothbrush" am besten noch als Squigtreiba


Was hast du gegen meinen Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Zahnbürstchen versteckt sich gern in Squigs um deren Zähne zu putzen.


----------



## pulla_man (30. September 2008)

Jonish schrieb:


> alles schön und gut, ich hab das nu hier alles durchgelesen mal ganz von sinnlosen post und flirts
> und so abgesehen, ist hier eine Sache doch ziehmlich eindeutig....
> 
> ...wenn dir das nich passt, dann geh auf nen RP-Server...
> ...



weil auf dieser server art solche namen VERBOTEN sind, auf normalen servern nicht.
solange man keine ethisch-verletzenden, beleidigenden, volksverhetzenden und ähnliche namen wählt kann man sich nennen wie man will.

es ist schlicht und einfach NICHT verboten sich kühlschrank zu nennen. diese regel gibt es einfach auf normalen servern nicht. du kannst niemanden regeln aufzwingen wollen die vom entwickler nicht aufgestellt sind.
genau so kann ich sagen, dass mich namen wie clanefire, darkfaker und silverburn nerven und ich diese reporte weil sie meinen spielspass eingrenzen.
du musst einfach toleranz zeigen gegenüber leuten die anders sind als du.
wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatten wir schon mal die situation, dass leute die nicht in ein bestimmtes schema passten ausgegrenzt und nicht normal behandelt bzw. diskriminiert wurden. is ca 70 jahre her da fing das an.
was draus geworden ist lehrt uns die geschichte.

also an alle die sich weiterhin aufregen wollen: die regeln auf normalen servern erlauben solche namen und wenn es euch stört bleibt euch nunmal als einziger ausweg auf nen rp-server zu wechseln. an eines der beiden regelwerke müsst ihr euch anpassen und mit den erlaubtem und verbotenem leben.


----------



## risikofaktor (30. September 2008)

Haha, Namen die den Spielspass verderben :-D *lach* Ja, ne ist klar. Verbieten wir doch bitte auch Leute, die ihre Kleidung kotzgrün färben. Sowas nervt mich so, dass ich es gleich gemeldet habe!


----------



## Night falls (30. September 2008)

Hab nen Schattenkrieger namens darklegolas auf Middenland gefunden... 
Wusste nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen sollte^^


----------



## Klingenwind (30. September 2008)

ich werfe einfach ma den Schwarzork Schmetterling in den raum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## realmagic (30. September 2008)

> Kühlschrank oder Zahnbürste nich lieber wieder zu ihren Counterstrike-Servern zurück sollen. Sorry leute, elfen, zwerge, orks, trolle,usw. da gehört kein Kühlschrank rein, defninitv nicht. Mich würde interessieren wieso ihr das hier teilweise unterstützt.
> Ich werde solche namen weiterhin melden, vielleicht wird etwas dagegen unternommen.



sag mal, brennst du ??? ist doch nicht dein ernst oder ?? 

ich rufe doch auch nicht den tierschutz, wenn mir ein chihuahua um die ecke kommt der tyson heißt und niemanden ein ohr abbeißen kann.

wenn ich ein gm wäre, und solche leute würden für solche namen ständig reporten, den würde ich erstmal ne woche einen timeban verpassen, damit sie mal genug zeit zum nachdenken haben.


----------



## Jonish (30. September 2008)

pulla_man schrieb:


> wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatten wir schon mal die situation, dass leute die nicht in ein bestimmtes schema passten ausgegrenzt und nicht normal behandelt bzw. diskriminiert wurden. is ca 70 jahre her da fing das an.
> was draus geworden ist lehrt uns die geschichte.




naja, übertreiben brauchste auch nicht....

Ich habe hier nur meine Meinung vertreten, und wie man hier in diesem Thread sieht bin ich nicht der einzige der diese Meinung hat. Mich stört es. Das ich nichts gegen machen kann, dessen bin ich mir
bewusst(name melden hin oder her). Ich werde damit leben müssen das is mir auch klar.
Es ist schade, aber es ist nun einmal so.
Das die Entwickler bzw. GM/Verwalter/Goa/wieauchimmer solche Namen weitesgehns dulden werden weil sie sonst möglicherweise Spieler(und somit Geld) verlieren, is halt so.


----------



## risikofaktor (30. September 2008)

> Das ich nichts gegen machen kann, dessen bin ich mir
> bewusst(name melden hin oder her). Ich werde damit leben müssen das is mir auch klar.



Dann hör doch auf die GM mit deinem Mist zu nerven, dann finden die hoffentlich mehr Zeit sich um echte Probleme zu kümmern.


----------



## Jonish (30. September 2008)

realmagic schrieb:


> sag mal, brennst du ??? ist doch nicht dein ernst oder ??
> 
> ich rufe doch auch nicht den tierschutz, wenn mir ein chihuahua um die ecke kommt der tyson heißt und niemanden ein ohr abbeißen kann.
> 
> wenn ich ein gm wäre, und solche leute würden für solche namen ständig reporten, den würde ich erstmal ne woche einen timeban verpassen, damit sie mal genug zeit zum nachdenken haben.




was stellst du denn hier für einen Vergleich? Oh man. Ich sage doch lediglich das diese
Dinge nichts in einem Fantasiespiel zusuchen haben. Da muss man nich gleich so n rappler 
bekommen wie du das hier auffasst.


----------



## Technocrat (30. September 2008)

pulla_man schrieb:


> wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatten wir schon mal die situation, dass leute die nicht in ein bestimmtes schema passten ausgegrenzt und nicht normal behandelt bzw. diskriminiert wurden. is ca 70 jahre her da fing das an.
> was draus geworden ist lehrt uns die geschichte.



Godwin's law. Du verlierst.


----------



## risikofaktor (30. September 2008)

> Godwin's law



Haha, das musste ja kommen :-D *Dann können wir das Thema ja schliessen oder???*


----------



## realmagic (30. September 2008)

Jonish schrieb:


> was stellst du denn hier für einen Vergleich? Oh man. Ich sage doch lediglich das diese
> Dinge nichts in einem Fantasiespiel zusuchen haben. Da muss man nich gleich so n rappler
> bekommen wie du das hier auffasst.



sagst du das es nicht passt, tyson passt auch nicht zum chihuahua. 

ich finde, solange es keine rechtsradikalen oder sonstigen namen sind, hat keiner das recht sich darüber zu beschweren. fantasy spiel hin oder her. ich spiele nicht warhammer weil es ein fantasyspiel ist, die geschichte interessiert mich ehrlich gesagt nichtmal sonderlich, ich spiele es weil es spaß macht. 

und ehrlich gesagt, ziehe ich selber einen kühlschrank vor, als einen namen den man nichtmal ausprechen kann. ist im ts z.b. sehr hinderlich.


----------



## hungrigerhu (30. September 2008)

Jonish schrieb:


> alles schön und gut, ich hab das nu hier alles durchgelesen mal ganz von sinnlosen post und flirts
> und so abgesehen, ist hier eine Sache doch ziehmlich eindeutig....
> 
> ...wenn dir das nich passt, dann geh auf nen RP-Server...
> ...



das is dann auch wieder son ding, 
die namen reissen dich aus deinem erlebniss raus, aber der chat der dir dann aufn core oder halt pvp-server geboten wird stört nich ? ("ROFL bin grad durch die Treppe gelaufen und steck fest, fuck GOA, ic hgeh wieder zu WOW" etc)
ich mein, die diskussion führt ja mal eh zu nix, is ja auch stark polarisierend das thema,
aber so zu argumentieren bringt ja mal auch nischt..

und zu erwarten, dass sich die community so softcore rp kompromissen unterwirft um nen paar leuten das spiel angenehmer zu gestalten is irgendwie auch egoistisch..
zumal wir ja sicherlich alle nicht die großen heile-welt-samariter sein werden und keiner nem andren egoismus vorwerfen und sich damit aus der vernatwortung gezogen sehen sollte


----------



## Fetus (30. September 2008)

Nach diesem Thread nenn' ich meine Chars jetzt erxta Peinlich.

Herrlich dieses Drama.


----------



## Ferrok (30. September 2008)

Ne ne ne Jungs... was is denn hier schon wieder los? Da ist man mal nicht im Forum on und schon hauen sich alle wieder die Köpfe ein. Dachte wir hätten das gestern geklärt und uns entschieden das wir uns lieb haben? tz tz ...

Achja gestern auf Carroburg

Incenderella gesehen (Feuermagier)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Und deine Signatur find ich total daneben...das bewirkt doch das Gegenteil...virtuelle Volksverhetzung...ich geh kaputt.



Tausend Dank, dass DU das geschrieben hast. Ich hätte es aus Freundschaft vermutlich nicht über's Herz gebracht, aber Ähnliches ging mir durch den Kopf, vom ersten Moment an, als ich es gelesen hab. M.E. ist der Vergleich "Zerstörung ist wie die Allianz" etc durchaus berechtigt und dem kann man zustimmen oder man kann es total hassen, aber mit Volksverhetzung hat das beim besten Willen nichts zu tun und das ganze Statement ist absolut überdramatisch.


----------



## deon172 (30. September 2008)

kinders... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kommt mal wieder runter...

lasst den "kühlschrank" doch mit seinen kumpels "zahnbürste" und "klowasser" ( jop, den haben wir bei uns auf Hergig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) ihren Spass haben.
sie sind mir weit aus lieber als "xyyddsdy" aka "/tell wolle gold kaufen aus china?" oder unsere vakuumgefüllten freunde, deren gesellschaftsverständnis vor 70 jahren ausgesetzt hat.

im Übrigen find ich "Prinzessin" ganz lustig... mal abgesehen davon, dass er hier auch im thread mitschreibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  was machste denn als nachname?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sag an!



und nu nehmen wir uns alle an die ohrläppchen und sagen "wuuuuzah" 

deon

ps. nein, mein char-name stammt nicht aus dem generator ^^


----------



## Nhazirluna (30. September 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> nochn namen:
> Jalla Jalla



Tja der Name  ist vielen alten DAoC-Spielern  ein  Begriff ^^  
Tipp ; ich sag  dazu  nur Stonehenge Hibernia, Firbolg Fian............... er  wurde  wird  wohl  geachtet, gefürchtet  verflucht und was auch  immer  noch ..... 

Nur  ist  er     der  "Echte ursprüngliche  DAoC  Jalla Jalla"   ist oder  nur  ein Nachahmer  ...... vielleicht  findet es ja  jemand raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Denn bereits bei  DAoC  gabs,  gibts auf  diversen  Servern "Jalla Abwandlungen und  Jalla-Klone" wers  nötig  hat.....


----------



## hungrigerhu (30. September 2008)

ja stimmt, jalla kennsch auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachname weiss ich noch nich..
bin da irgendwie zu sprunghaft im moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbaliser (1. Oktober 2008)

Omg. Hoffentlich spielt jalla nicht bei den anderen!
War ja auf stonhenge der erste rr10. Der junge ist definitiv fit.


----------



## Kabak (1. Oktober 2008)

hab einen char gesehen der hieß als nickname:

Name Nachname


----------



## Silmarilli (1. Oktober 2008)

hmm ich hab grad ne zwergin da im 3ten Teil des Startgebietes am rumlaufen und da komm ich in eine Taverne läuft mir eine Zwergin mit Familien-Name "Nasspfiff" also bei uns in Österreich ist das eine Bezeichnung für sehr sehr flüssiges AA.

Btw. spiel ich auf einem RP-Server und wie soll ich als RP-ler nun dieser holden Zwergendame als Gruß entgegenwerfen?

"Mögen die Winde mit dir sein" ...?

nur mal so um euch darauf hinzuweisen das die Entwickler (oder Übersetzer) durchaus ein gewisses Mass an Humor haben :-)

vielleicht bringt ihr das ja auch noch zusammen wenn ihr das Spiel Warhammer SPIELT :-)

lg Sily


----------



## makkaal (1. Oktober 2008)

Da fällt mir was ein, ich hatte mir auch noch den einen oder anderen Namen aufgeschrieben - bis auf den ersten, bei dem ich noch gelacht habe, konnte ich bei den anderen nur resigniert den Kopf schütteln.

Kernschmelze - weiblicher Firemage
Jennilukitwo - Da hat "Luki" wohl... hm... versucht, die Freundin ans Spiel zu bringen... zum zweiten Mal...Diesmal mit einem Eisenbrecher...
Sidataderweiße - Weißer Löwe. Na klar. Wie war das doch gleich? Es sind keine Titel im Namen zu tragen?
Sledgehammer - Fast hätte ich das gemeldet, bis mir einfiel, dass es sich auch einfach als "Vorschlaghammer" übersetzen lässt - was wohl für einen Sigmarpriester durchaus passend ist.
Warstein - Maschinist. *seufzt* Ich frage gar nicht erst, ob er das Bier meinte (und ziemlich schlecht um die Lizenz herumarbeiten wollte) oder den Ort... Oder doch eher "Kriegsbierkrug"? ("stein" = engl. Bezeichnung für unsere bayrischen Bierkrüge)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich wurde gestern von einer Dunkelelfe namens "Presswurst Jaylo" verdroschen. Ich war so perplex und sosehr damit beschäftigt, den Namen wieder und wieder zu lesen, dass ich tot war, bevor ich mich überhaupt gewehrt hatte.


----------



## Lari (6. Oktober 2008)

Goblin mit dem NAchnamen Bumskopf


----------



## wýrm.. (6. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Auf RP-Server:
> 
> - Thrall
> - Grimmbatoll
> ...





hmmm auf einem rp server thrall zu lesen *g* ich weiss ja nicht ^^


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (6. Oktober 2008)

Gestern in Tor Anroc ist mir Molle Rosekaufe über den weg gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find ich einfach nur lustig den Namen


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Oktober 2008)

Also auf Erengrad wurde ich schon des öfteren von der Hexenkriegerin Pippi erledigt xD  ( ma schaun was mit lvl 20 fürn Nachnahme dazu kommt )


----------



## makkaal (6. Oktober 2008)

Na, zu meinen inGame Bekanntschaften gehört unter anderem der Schattenkrieger "brutalerhai"...
Verdammt, habe ich neulich feststellen müssen, mein persönlicher Vorzug von 3-Buchstaben-Namen wird getoppt - auf Destroseite Bolgasgrad habe ich gestern ständig irgendwelche OCs, UDs und ähnliches dergleichen vermöbelt... oder mir meinen Arsch gereicht bekommen...


----------



## mmm79 (6. Oktober 2008)

gut, der hier is aus wow:

gestern ein warri mit namen aggrolord

Edit: hinzukommt, das einem dieser aggrolord am friedhof als geist über den weg gelaufen ist ^^


----------



## Gumuk (6. Oktober 2008)

Bis jetzt nur 2 gesehen:  
                                     Truhe 
                                     HabDich

Ach ja und mal wieder einer der Killer heisst böser Junge nene


----------



## Dragarn (6. Oktober 2008)

Zum Thema 'lateinische (Gilden-)Namen in Warhammer Online' 

Ich bin zwar nicht der totale Insider in der Warhammer-Hintergrundgeschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, 
aber soweit ich das immer wieder mitbekommen habe spielt Latein auch eine geringe Rolle in Warhammer. 
Deswegen verstehe ich nicht was bei Warhammer gegen lateinische Gildennamen spricht und gute lateinische 
Charakternamen finde ich auch sehr passabel.


----------



## Svenamatic (6. Oktober 2008)

Ein Magus auf Carroburg mit Alkoholproblem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vorname Doppelkorn.

Finde ich sehr geil. Gruß an Honk.

Have Fun
Bone


----------



## Carimba (6. Oktober 2008)

Mein absoluter favourit auf Middenland ist ein Schwarzorc namens
Gilgadresch.

Müsst den eiegntlich mal anwhispern ob sichs tatsächlich auf Gilgamesch bezieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dresche!


----------



## Sethek (6. Oktober 2008)

Dragarn schrieb:


> Zum Thema 'lateinische (Gilden-)Namen in Warhammer Online'
> 
> Ich bin zwar nicht der totale Insider in der Warhammer-Hintergrundgeschichte
> 
> ...



Jenun,

Also Latein ist mir eigentlich nur im Rahmen des 40k-settings untergekommen, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob sie damit das "imperiale Gotisch" darstellen wollten/wollen.


----------



## Doomsta (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiel im moment einen Runenpriester hoch der "Chack Nörris" heißt...mein main heißt Doomsta Bloodlust...wenn der Chack dann auch lvl 40 sit spiel ich nen hexenjäger namens "Van Hällsing" hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Oder ne zaubernin "Päris Hilltön"


----------



## DeAm0n24 (6. Oktober 2008)

keine Ahnung, ob die schon dabei waren. Bei uns gibts 

Frontschwein (Schami)
Gott (war Schwarzorc, wenn ich mich recht erinnere)
Sonic (ne Dunkelelfe)
Viruz (Schami)

Ich hab auch schon Chuck und Norris gesehn


----------



## Philipp23 (6. Oktober 2008)

Mir sind zum Release. Auf Averland Analritter, Silberdildo, Vaginaltrompete begegnet ..


----------



## Carimba (6. Oktober 2008)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Ich spiel im moment einen Runenpriester hoch der "Chack Nörris" heißt...mein main heißt Doomsta Bloodlust...wenn der Chack dann auch lvl 40 sit spiel ich nen hexenjäger namens "Van Hällsing" hoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Absolut UNLUSTIG

PLUS



Mephals schrieb:


> PS: plz postet nicht eure eigenen Namen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Oktober 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Jenun,
> 
> Also Latein ist mir eigentlich nur im Rahmen des 40k-settings untergekommen, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob sie damit das "imperiale Gotisch" darstellen wollten/wollen.



Ich find' lateinische Gildennamen generell doof, die gibt's in sämtlichen MMOs und ich sehe da einfach nicht den Bezug zur "Fantasy", aber die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.

Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich gar nicht beurteilen kann ob/wie das alles ins Warhammer-Universum passt, weil ich, wie der größte Teil aller Spieler, absolut null Interesse an der Warhammer "Lore" habe und mich nie besonders mit dem Zeugs auseinandergesetzt habe und es wohl in diesem Leben auch nicht mehr tun werde.


----------



## Nixan (6. Oktober 2008)

Also mir ist gestern ein "Teebeutel" begenet und danach eine "Teetasse"...

Aber bei meinem Namen denken viele Leute es heißt " nix an " obwohl ich ja "Nixan" heiße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Nixan


----------



## Svenamatic (6. Oktober 2008)

Hexenjäger mit dem Namen

*Van Helmut* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (6. Oktober 2008)

Typisch Deutsch!


Toleranz Leute!

Es ist traurig zusehn oder zulesen das namen immer mit negativen erlebnissen verbunden werden.

Wenn es member gibt die mit ihrem namen "und ist er noch so unangenehm ist" spielen möchten,Warum nicht!

Sagt mir der Name was er kann oder wie er ist?  Nein tut er nicht!

Also wenn er mit dem namen Glückritter(ist nur zufällig gewält) super spielt oder (arschrakete)  dann ist das doch völlig scheiß egal. 

Toleranz ist ein so schönes Wort aber für die meisten einfach bedeutungslos!


----------



## Carimba (6. Oktober 2008)

Na wenn du so tolerant bist, hör auf dich hier über deutsche mentalität zu beklagen und schluck fein weiter was auch immer dir gegeben wird.
Tolerant sein bedeutet in den meisten Fällen nichts anderes als Opfer spielen. Wer Opfer spielt gibt Macht ab und wohin das führt kannste dir selber denken.

Anders siehte es mit kompromissen aus aber das war ja nicht gefragt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Oktober 2008)

Opfer? Macht? Sagt mal, redet hier immer noch von Namen im Spiel? Ihr stellt euch an, als ginge es hier um irgendwas Weltbewegendes.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marsdawn (6. Oktober 2008)

Nicht mit solchen Nicks spielen, groupen, in eine Gilde aufnehmen, heilen oder helfen. Das ist wirkungsvoller als sich über sowas ärgern. Schon zu DAoC Zeiten gabs schon Tomatensuppe und co - unverbesserlich. Und ich möchte wetten - viele dieser Nicks sind nicht mal Kids!

Grüssenderweise



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mugrim (6. Oktober 2008)

Egrimm

Kampfwurst
Sackgesicht

(Und weitere obszöne Namen)

Mfg Mugrim


----------



## hax (6. Oktober 2008)

dieser thread ist herrlich!
bis auf diese sinnfreien diskussionen zwischen den posting mit lustigen namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


solche namen wie ghostkiller oder darkshadow find ich auch nich gut aber ich schmunzel gerne wenn mir ein kühlschrank oder knüppelklaus über den weg läuft :>
das erinnert mich ein bisschen an die lan partys früher, da hat sich auch jeder so schwachsinnige namen gegeben um für lacher zu sorgen ^^


----------



## Dragarn (6. Oktober 2008)

> "Ich find' lateinische Gildennamen generell doof, die gibt's in sämtlichen MMOs und ich sehe da einfach nicht den Bezug zur "Fantasy", aber die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.
> 
> Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich gar nicht beurteilen kann ob/wie das alles ins Warhammer-Universum passt, weil ich, wie der größte Teil aller Spieler, absolut null Interesse an der Warhammer "Lore" habe und mich nie besonders mit dem Zeugs auseinandergesetzt habe und es wohl in diesem Leben auch nicht mehr tun werde




Ich finde es Schade wenn man solche MMO's spielt und absolut gar nichts über die Hintergrundgeschichte weiß.
Ich hab nie WoW gespielt, aber da ging ich auch anfangs davon aus das die meisten die das spielen auch Warcraft I, Warcraft II und Warcraft III gespielt haben.
Man kann das mit der 'Fantasy' jetzt auch nicht alles verallgemeinern, da Fantasy nicht bedeutet das es keine Parallelen mit der Realität hat.
Ohne Realitätsparallelen wäre Fantasy meiner Meinung nach wenig authentisch.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (6. Oktober 2008)

Also ganz ehrlich solange mich der Name nicht persönlich beleidigt oder ethnische Gruppen oder sonst irgendwen, dann muss man ihn ganz einfach tolerieren. 
 Nicht nur ihr Storyeintaucher oder wie ich euch jetzt nennen soll bezahlt monatlich Geld und wenn sich jemand Habbeda oder was weiss ich was nennen möchte, 
 dann hat er genauso das Recht wie ihr das Recht habt euch "Tarion von den Engeln des heiligen Lichts" zu nennen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (6. Oktober 2008)

Don schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich solange mich der Name nicht persönlich beleidigt oder ethnische Gruppen oder sonst irgendwen, dann muss man ihn ganz einfach tolerieren.
> Nicht nur ihr Storyeintaucher oder wie ich euch jetzt nennen soll bezahlt monatlich Geld und wenn sich jemand Habbeda oder was weiss ich was nennen möchte,
> dann hat er genauso das Recht wie ihr das Recht habt euch "Tarion von den Engeln des heiligen Lichts" zu nennen.
> 
> ...


Das stimmt so, aber ich hab keine Lust nen AdolfHussler rumrennen zusehen und glaub mir das gibts oft genug. Dazu kommt das ich bewusst auf einem RP-Server spiele um sowas zu umgehen und trotzdem so ein paar Volldeppen denken sie hätten das Recht trotz Serverregeln als Gummiflummi-Zwergentank mitzumischen.

Soviel zu der Toleranz....man sollte die RP Server und die Wünsche der Spieler dort genauso respektieren wie ich die ganzen Namen auf normalen Servern toleriere!


----------



## Kryptmann (6. Oktober 2008)

Auf Carroburg begegneten mir schon so einige korriositäten als da wären : 

Warhgina ..... also extrem dreist 
Muttertheresa ..... muss man auch net mehr zu sagen 
Legolass.... entbietet jeder Diskusion 
Téclis..... sich mit einem der besten Magier des Wahammeruniv. auf eine Stufe zu stellen zeugt schier von Größenwahn 
Tyrion.... hm hm ich dachte immer er wäre Drachenprinz von Caledor naja nun ist er eben ein Schattenkrieger 
Arthas.... das schafft echt nur einer der zwischen Wand und Tapete denken kann und alles über 2 viele ist 
Sexyasshell..... jo 10 Jahre in der Schule und davon die 10 schönsten in der 1 Klasse gehabt 
Obama.... da fehlen selbst mir die worte 

Jetzt mal im ernst was halten solche Leute denn eingentlich als aussenstehende von Intelligens ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graveman (6. Oktober 2008)

Also auf Carroburg schon gesehen

Gangbang = Hexenkriegerin
Bunny = Hexenkriegerin
Ordnungsfreak = Runenpirester
Lady Die = Sigmar priesterin
Saumagen = Schwarzork

und ich dachte das meine name schlimm ist = Grave 
naja da gibts zum glück ja noch die leute die mich toppen ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Oktober 2008)

Graveman schrieb:


> Also auf Carroburg schon gesehen
> 
> Gangbang = Hexenkriegerin
> Bunny = Hexenkriegerin
> ...



Saumagen ist doch wohl mal geil für einen Ork! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (6. Oktober 2008)

Carimba schrieb:


> Na wenn du so tolerant bist, hör auf dich hier über deutsche mentalität zu beklagen und schluck fein weiter was auch immer dir gegeben wird.
> Tolerant sein bedeutet in den meisten Fällen nichts anderes als Opfer spielen. Wer Opfer spielt gibt Macht ab und wohin das führt kannste dir selber denken.
> 
> Anders siehte es mit kompromissen aus aber das war ja nicht gefragt.



du verstehst genau was Toleranz bedeutet! =Der Begriff Toleranz auch: Duldsamkeit, du Opfer!


----------



## Mikroflame (6. Oktober 2008)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> naja sehr einfallslos,aber zumindest passt der name zum sigmarpriester...irgendwie...besser als prinzessin für nen schwarzork oder mastakilla,allgemein...:X
> es gibt einfach dumme leute^^


Hehe,die gilde von Prinzessin ist besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"In Tetris warn wir besser" 
Name ist Programm..
Ansonsten .. Illidan Stormbringer ;/


----------



## Volun (6. Oktober 2008)

Edelstoff schrieb:


> spiel zwar net WAR, aber des mit den Namen passiert dir eigentlich überall. Grad egal obs jetzt WoW, Herr der Ringe Online oder Guild Wars ist.
> 
> Die "Spaßvögel" sterben einfach net aus ...



Nein in Herr der Ringe wirst du sowas nicht finden. Und wenn, dann verschwinden die ganz schnell wieder bzw. müssen umbenannt werden. 
Weiss nicht, warum das bei anderen mmorpgs so schwer ist da ein wenig durchzugreifen.

Ich selber finde solche Namen, die hier aufgeführt nie lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mir würde es sogar mit der Zeit tierisch auf die Eier gehen, wenn ich oben links ständig Silentkiller stehen hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (6. Oktober 2008)

Den ordnugs spieler "Pwnyhof" auf middenland ...der hat sogar ne eigene fan site...moment ich scuh mal geschwind.


----------



## Doomsta (6. Oktober 2008)

http://www.mypwnyhof.com/


----------



## dergrossegonzo (6. Oktober 2008)

Carimba schrieb:


> Na wenn du so tolerant bist, hör auf dich hier über deutsche mentalität zu beklagen und schluck fein weiter was auch immer dir gegeben wird.
> Tolerant sein bedeutet in den meisten Fällen nichts anderes als Opfer spielen. Wer Opfer spielt gibt Macht ab und wohin das führt kannste dir selber denken.
> 
> Anders siehte es mit kompromissen aus aber das war ja nicht gefragt.



Er schluckts ja net, sonst würde er nicht antworten. Obwohl hier jegliche Antwort eh für den XXX ist.

Die einen finden es lustig oder cool sich Kühlschrank oder Deathshadowattackmegakiller zu nennen, die anderen nicht.

Wenn ich ein hellgrünes Auto fahre, finde ich bestimmt viele die es eklig finden, andere werden sagen "Geile Farbe"

Aber nur in einem Internetforum lassen alle die Wutz raus mit ihren Meinungen.

Wäre ich Buffed, ich würde das Forum schliessen.

Zum Thema, ich war im BG mit "Gott" unterwegs. Sehr mutig die Namensgebung. An sich kann ich aber nur lachen über all die
lustigen, unlustigen, provozierenden und mit Gewalt cool klingenden Namen.

Hut ab vor dem Spieler der sich einen einfachen, nichtssagenden Namen gibt, damit endlich das Fenter "spielen" aufleuchtet.


----------



## Sethek (6. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Soviel zu der Toleranz....man sollte die RP Server und die Wünsche der Spieler dort genauso respektieren wie ich die ganzen Namen auf normalen Servern toleriere!


Das, denk ich, kann man so stehen lassen. Toleranz gegenüber anders "tickenden". Funktioniert halt nunmal nur in beide Richtungen, und dazu würde die Erkenntnis gehören, daß es Menschen gibt, die Warhammer spielen und mit kreativ-witzigen Namen nix anfangen können und an ganz anderen Sachen Freude haben. D.h. wer Toleranz einfordert (Das wohl häufigst gebrauchte Argument in Rollenspielen gegenüber einem motzenden Rollenspieler: "Siehs halt mal locker, stört Dich doch nicht, lass hn doch spielen wie er will"), der muß auch Toleranz üben (Hier: es gibt grade mal 2 Server für die komischen freaks, aber okay, da stören se mich nicht, solln se da bleiben, wir haben hier unseren Spaß).

Genau da gibts aber komischerweise immer wieder Probleme - seien es nun Namen, die schonmal in bewusstem Gegensatz zu den Richtlinien gewählt wurden, seien es nun die (mit Sicherheit früher oder später kommenden) serverdown-Nackttänzer. Okay, tanzen ist ja gottlob raus, also eben Nackthüpfer.

Das in meinen Augen vernünftigste Motto bleibt immer noch: Spielen und spielen lassen. Dann muß auch niemand seine Pfründe verteidigen und alle haben ihren Spaß. Im Vergleich zum Zwietracht säen für Frustabbau leistet ein Sandsack bessere Dienste.

Peace out,
Der Nörgelhippie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elnerda (6. Oktober 2008)

popoäffchen


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (6. Oktober 2008)

Hab letztens "Brückenpenner" bei uns gesehen. Find das aber eher traurig als lustig...


----------



## Dentus (6. Oktober 2008)

Schon arm das die "lustigen" Namen immer Diskriminierend oder Vulgär sind....solche Leute haben wohl Humor UND Fantasie verloren. Aber naja...eine Generation die mit Teletubbies aufwächst wird halt Käsekuchen.


----------



## Geserit (6. Oktober 2008)

Auf Moot:

MichaelKnight
Parishilton
FCKW
Musskotzen
Klobrille


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Oktober 2008)

Gestern bei der Belagerung einer Ordnungsburg, 

Schwarzork: Elfi Blumenwiese, ich dachte im ersten moment daran das es übel ausgehen kann wenn man den Ork beim Blumenpflücken stört ^^


----------



## Astrad (6. Oktober 2008)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Den ordnugs spieler "Pwnyhof" auf middenland ...der hat sogar ne eigene fan site...moment ich scuh mal geschwind.




Mhh Pwnyhof von Averland-Zerstörung und dann gibts da noch den Pwnzerfahrer xD


----------



## Ice Blood (6. Oktober 2008)

Jo bei uns aufem Realm Averland gibts einen Chaosbarbaren mit dem nick Tschernobyl O.o


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (6. Oktober 2008)

Auf Averland läuft auch ein Schwarzork namens Bigboss rum...allerdings würd er gegen den echten Big Boss voll abstinken...und das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Refaser (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde einige Namen net schlecht (Prinzessin für n Orc da muss ich schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber andere wiederrum echt daneben ( Klobrille ... naja ).

Ich habe mit meinen Freunden Chars angefangen und wir haben uns auch stupide Namen gegeben aber weil wir das für uns amüsant fanden und damit die Gegner merken das wir zusammengehören :

Bubagump
Bubashrimp 
Bubabuubs

wollten eigentlich die Gilde "Buba Inc" aufmachen aber naja jetzt spielen wir mit gleichgesinnten zusammen in einer anderen Gilde. Hauptsache spaß am Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thule1291 (6. Oktober 2008)

Auf Erengard gits die Naschkatze, glaube eine Zauberin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gumja (6. Oktober 2008)

Was bin ich froh, das unsere Gilde nach vielen vielen Jahren endlich davon abgegangen ist jemals wieder auf einem RP Server zu spielen...
90% der Zeit regt man sich auf RP Servern eh über die oocler und deren bescheuerten Namen auf und den rest der Zeit leist man... oder diskutiert sogar selber mit, was doch alles RP und was kein RP ist...

Jeder, der seinem Char einen Namen gibt, der nach Wendeltreppe, Wurstbrot oder Froschvötzchen klingt, oder sogar als der Uborroxxor, Masterlilla oder Terrorbiene betitelt ist, hat bei mir und vielen meiner Gildenkollegen schon verloren, bevor das erste "BOAH FETT KRASS DAMAGE EPIXX MACH DICH ALLE DU KANAKE" im Chat zu lesen ist...

Fakt ist... noch kein Spielebetreiber, egal ob GOA/Mythic, Blizzard oder wer auch immer, hat es in den letzten 10 Jahren geschafft ihre eigenen Namensregeln durchzusetzen... ob nun auf normalen oder RP Servern... und das wird GOA/Mythic auch hier nicht schaffen. 
Isn Fakt. Bleibtn Fakt. Basta!

Sich darüber also aufzuregen bringt nix... hat es noch nie und wird es nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Finster (6. Oktober 2008)

Ice schrieb:


> Jo bei uns aufem Realm Averland gibts einen Chaosbarbaren mit dem nick Tschernobyl O.o


lol, und sein Kollege Schamane heißt dann Pripyat?

Hab Gestern auf Helmgart n Maschinisten oder Eisenbrecher getroffen, Name 'Zwerch' - hat mein gleichnamiges Fell schwer gekitzelt. Irgendwie treff ich nur Zwerge mit coolen Namensausrutschern wie 'Dosenpfand' oder so...


----------



## Blutulme (6. Oktober 2008)

Gumja schrieb:


> Fakt ist... noch kein Spielebetreiber, egal ob GOA/Mythic, Blizzard oder wer auch immer, hat es in den letzten 10 Jahren geschafft ihre eigenen Namensregeln durchzusetzen... ob nun auf normalen oder RP Servern...




Ich möchte dir ja "fast" nicht wiedersprechen, muss aber doch eine Ausnahme nennen: RP-Server von Herr der Ringe Online sind zu 99.9% von sowas befreift, die 0.1% sind die Zeitspanne vom erstellen eines Charakters mit einem solch... kreativen Namen, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt da er auf seine Mitspieler trifft und unter Garantie gemeldet und geändert wird.


P.S.: Ja ich begrüße ein hartes durchgreifen gegen Atmosphärisch untaugliche Namen


----------



## sno0zy (6. Oktober 2008)

vorname: Marilyn 
nachname: Mongoe

dann auch noch beim nachnamensregistrator gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (6. Oktober 2008)

Critycat - Hexenkriegerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busaku (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich heisse auf Stirland:

"Emoranger Rasierklinge" und als Rang habe ich "Der Todesverächter" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blufl (6. Oktober 2008)

Oh mein Gott - und er schreibt extra noch Ihr sollt btte nicht eure eigenen Namen posten -.-

Naja. Habe leider viele Leute in meiner Gilde, die wirklich jeden Gehirnabfall als Namen verwenden. Ein Beispiel:

Progamer Vondeutsch
Vankloten 
Johannes *Middenland* (auf dem Server Middenland -.-)

Das wars erst mal.


----------



## Bulk (7. Oktober 2008)

Vorgestern wurde ich von nem Schwarzork namens "Kacknoob verhauen", na ja er hats versucht.


----------



## Doomsta (7. Oktober 2008)

busaku schrieb:


> Ich heisse auf Stirland:
> 
> "Emoranger Rasierklinge" und als Rang habe ich "Der Todesverächter"
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## makkaal (7. Oktober 2008)

Tja, gestern noch einen Erzmagier namens "Viagra" gemeldet und über "Hottie" resigniert den Kopf geschüttelt.
edit: Ach ja, und neben mir hat ein "Karavkalash" (glaube zumindest, dass er sich so geschrieben hat) des öfteren das Äxtlein geschwungen. Desweiteren gab es da noch "Schmutzengel" und "Heilor".


----------



## Shinuby (7. Oktober 2008)

Goblin Schamane....

Spreewaldgobbo

Aber was wäre ein MMO nur ohne diese Namen.

Je größer die Gemeinde eines Spiels, desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sowas zustande kommt

Also warum aufregen? Verschwinden werden sie nie ! ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Oktober 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Tja, gestern noch einen Erzmagier namens "Viagra" gemeldet.



Harte Zeiten für die Fans kreativer Namen, aber er steht seinen Mann. Schwingt den Zauberstab wie kein Zweiter. Ein Freund, der dir gewachsen ist. Okay, vielleicht sollte ich mich jetzt auch nicht auf solchen Blödsinn versteifen...

Bin irgendwie immer noch nicht ganz über die Dunkelelfe "Presswurst" hinweg...


----------



## makkaal (7. Oktober 2008)

> Harte Zeiten für die Fans kreativer Namen, aber er steht seinen Mann. Schwingt den Zauberstab wie kein Zweiter. Ein Freund, der dir gewachsen ist. Okay, vielleicht sollte ich mich jetzt auch nicht auf solchen Blödsinn versteifen...


Nein, nicht wieder. Du provozierst die Mods gerne, ja? ;D Reichte dir die eine Schelle nicht?

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, neulich den Feuermagier "Flamer" getroffen zu haben...


----------



## Sethek (7. Oktober 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Nein, nicht wieder. Du provozierst die Mods gerne, ja? ;D Reichte dir die eine Schelle nicht?



Merke: Flamen wird weniger hart bestraft als abdriften ins offtopic. Vermutlich, weils die Mehrheit macht - blöde Demokratie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, neulich den Feuermagier "Flamer" getroffen zu haben...


Den kann ich über: "Pyro", aufm RP-Server. Obs wohl der Kumpel von Barbar "Turbo" ist (auf dem anderen Server)...? Hmmm...achja, und Shadowdeath. Natürlich ebenfalls auf nem RP-Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In mir erwächst der Drang, einen Magus namens "Nitro" zu erstellen und wenn mich jemand drauf anspricht sinngemäß sowas von mir zu geben:

"oO Ey lol kaknap, was meinst womit mein flugdähmon fligt?^^ also hdf und so und deine mama is so fet das..."
Den Rest darf man sich gerne denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Oktober 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Nein, nicht wieder. Du provozierst die Mods gerne, ja? ;D Reichte dir die eine Schelle nicht?



Mir eine Fehde gegen irgendwelche Mods zu unterstellen, ist virtuelle Volksverhetzung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flamer find ich cool für einen Feuermagier. Nicht so cool wie Firestarter und Pyromaniac, aber Fireblade war definitiv schlechter.


----------



## Sgt.Pepper (7. Oktober 2008)

middenland: Pizza (bin ich)


----------



## makkaal (7. Oktober 2008)

> In mir erwächst der Drang, einen Magus namens "Nitro" zu erstellen und wenn mich jemand drauf anspricht sinngemäß sowas von mir zu geben:
> 
> "oO Ey lol kaknap, was meinst womit mein flugdähmon fligt?^^ also hdf und so und deine mama is so fet das..."


Ha!

Ja, dabei bleibt's. Mehr als darüber lachen geht leider über meine verbalen Fertigkeiten.



> Mir eine Fehde gegen irgendwelche Mods zu unterstellen, ist virtuelle Volksverhetzung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, zu sagen: "Alle solche, die etwas pinkes in ihrem Avatar oder Signatur haben und irgendwelche Bezüge auf Tiere in Spitznamen verwenden, haben tiefgreifende Agendas/-en/-i/-aten/-assens gegen jegliche Autoritätsinstitution auf einer Plattform der freien Meinungsäußerung und müssen daher verfolgt und vernichtet werden" wäre virtuelle Volksverhetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und um's OT zu vermeiden: Mir ist auf irgendeinem der drei Server, auf denen ich Chars habe/hatte, ein Zwerg namens Stumpm entgegengekommen... *hust* Falsch verstanden? Andererseits, vielleicht ist das genauso zu betrachten wie dass Schwarze sich selber als Nigger bezeichnen dürfen, bei allen anderen das aber als rassistisch gewertet wird...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Oktober 2008)

Mit Stumpen war ich grad im Szenario, wir haben u.a. gegen Dummbatz (Schwarzork) gekämpft...


----------



## Geodinn (7. Oktober 2008)

hab mal einen gesehen :   "Abgehts" (goblin schami)


----------



## Jim91 (7. Oktober 2008)

@Wolfheart huhu am Start =P

also auf Hergig:

Feuermagier ----->Feurigel (ähm omg Pokekiddie)


----------



## Ascían (7. Oktober 2008)

Harter Fall von Spielverirrung:

Der Progamer auf Middenland.

[attachment=5236:Ascian_M_112vol2.jpg]


----------



## Gikridon (7. Oktober 2008)

Dablocka


----------



## DerInder22 (7. Oktober 2008)

Also zum pro gamer kann ich nur sagen der typ is echt ein sehr sehr guter spieler wenn ich gegen ihn spiel leave ich nur noch was der für nen dmg macht is einfach derbe krass


----------



## Chillmon (7. Oktober 2008)

Kumpel von mir nannte seinen char " Lame " und wurde nach kurzer Zeit vom GM umbenannt. War aber auch Averland ( Kein RP Server


----------



## Arder (7. Oktober 2008)

Illidan gestern gekillt hatte aber kein Schwert gedroppt war auch nur lvl 12


----------



## Iwarsnet (7. Oktober 2008)

gruenerwiedu... goblin shamane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (7. Oktober 2008)

@Derinder22: Oh, hallo Progamer... meinst du nicht es ist auch "derbe krass" auffällig wenn du dir hier extra einen Account aufmachst für den Schmarrn?

Ich ärgere mich heute noch, dass ich zu Anfang nicht wusste, dass man Nachnamen bekommen kann... Denn "Eisnfressä" gibt einen sehr viel besseren OrkNACHnamen als Vornamen ab... T_T


----------



## Timää92 (7. Oktober 2008)

Elfnarzo schrieb:


> Alle Namen mit Sonderzeichen sind einfach schlecht. Schande über solche, die darauf angewiesen sind und deren beschränkte Namenskreativität dazu führt, dass man die Finger verrenken muss um ihren schlechten Namen zu schreiben.




Also, eigentlich sind Sonderzeichen ja dazu da um die Aussprache zu verdeutlichen.^^
So gehören "é", "è", "á" ... zum Französischen wie "ä", "ö", "ü" zum Deutschen.
Außerdem konnte ich bei meinem Charakter kein "é" benutzten. Wurd das wieder geändert oder wie? Oder war ich nur zu doof? xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Oktober 2008)

Ein Eisenbrecher namens Lifedestroyer. Ich hab gelacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JaEoN (8. Oktober 2008)

Heute auf 2 Hochelfen getroffen. Schwertmeister "Styler" und sein Freund der begnadete Erzmagier "Hero". Ich habe mich geweigert in einer Gruppe mit diesen beiden zu spielen, solche Leute haben bei mir direkt verspielt.

/Randinfo: Hero und Styler sind wohl die beiden weltbesten FIFA Spieler (Schellhase Zwillinge). Ich bezweifle das genau diese beiden nun pltzlich mit WAR angefangen haben :/

Edith ist eben im Szenario noch eine lustige Persönlichkeit aufgefallen. Eine Zwergen Maschinistin mit dem Namen: Dickebertha :/


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Oktober 2008)

"Mir gefällt dein Name nicht, mit dir will ich keine Gruppe!" Jawoll, es lebe die überhaupt nicht unfreundliche und hochnäsige WAR-Community.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hax (8. Oktober 2008)

busaku schrieb:


> Ich heisse auf Stirland:
> 
> "Emoranger Rasierklinge" und als Rang habe ich "Der Todesverächter"
> 
> ...


Emo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hör auf hier rumzugimpen und troll dich in unserem Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JaEoN (8. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> "Mir gefällt dein Name nicht, mit dir will ich keine Gruppe!" Jawoll, es lebe die überhaupt nicht unfreundliche und hochnäsige WAR-Community.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Entschuldige, aber wer einen solch beschränkten Horizont aufweist und nicht in der Lage ist sich einen anständigen Namen zu geben, mit dem muss ich in keine Gruppe. Da kann er noch so gut spielen. Ich möchte mich mit anderen Spielern unterhalten und wer keine Fantasie hat, sich einen passenden Namen auszudenken, ist kein geeigneter Gesprächs- und Spielpartner für mich.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Oktober 2008)

Da hast du Recht. Du bist schließlich was Besseres als irgendwelche Pappnasen, die sich nach bekannten Fifa-Spielern benennen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wer keine Probleme hat, der macht sich eben welche.


----------



## b0mb4z (8. Oktober 2008)

Habe letztens einen Zeloten mit dem Namen Habepflastermit gesehen. 
Fand ich irgendwie lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (8. Oktober 2008)

bluewizard schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens Wowkiddy gesehen. Ich frag mich echt warum solche Leute WAR spielen und damit die Stimmung kaputt machen.



Was sollen "solche Leute" denn sonst spielen? Lieber nur WoW? Aber bloß kein WAR?
Kiddys gibt es in jedem MMO. WAR ist da keine Ausnahme.


----------



## keen. (8. Oktober 2008)

ich seh das ähnlich wie jaeon @wolfheart..

mag zwar daran liegen dass ich aufm rp-server bin, aber generell würd ich auch unabhängig 
der server-art keinen "chuck norris" oder "deathlord darkness" einladen, oder mit denen spielen.

soviel entscheidungsfreiheit sollte einem gegeben sein, sich auszusuchen mit wem man spielt, oder etwa nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Oktober 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> ich seh das ähnlich wie jaeon @wolfheart..
> 
> mag zwar daran liegen dass ich aufm rp-server bin, aber generell würd ich auch unabhängig
> der server-art keinen "chuck norris" oder "deathlord darkness" einladen, oder mit denen spielen.
> ...



Ahjo, Meinungsfreiheit gibt's ja wohl hoffentlich noch, aber ich find' halt, dann sollte man es halt gleich konsequent machen und (wie du) aufm RP-Server zocken. Wasn das fürn Quatsch, auf nem Non-RP nur die rauszupicken, deren Namen man leiden kann und alle anderen schließt man von vornherein aus, weil ihnen Blödheit unterstellt wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keen. (8. Oktober 2008)

jau aufm non-rp server muss man damit leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eigentlich is es ja so gedacht, das man sich mit seinen avatar identifiziert und diesen dann anschließend in der virtuellen welt vertritt. sonst gäbe es ja sowas wie die character individualisierung nich, sondern es bekäme jeder den selben vorgefertigten character mit selben namen + nummer dahinter (sprich: Hans1, Hans2,...).

und wer aufm rp server geht, der bestätigt auch die bedingungen die an den spieler gestellt sind wenn er den server betritt, von daher nehm ich mir das recht und grenz diese für mich persönlich aus.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Oktober 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> jau aufm non-rp server muss man damit leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Generell hast du ja sicher Recht mit dem Identifizieren und mein Avatar ist sicherlich eine Art "Alter Ego" für mich. Aber das trifft halt auf den nicht-RP-Servern nicht auf sämtliche Spieler zu. Im Gegenteil - viele wollen "einfach nur zocken", die gehen an WAR nicht heran wie an ein RPG, sondern halt wie an ein Actionspiel oder einen Shooter und für die spielt der Name ihres Chars eben keine große Rolle. Solchen Spielern geht's um den Wettkampf, die Action, andere Prioritäten halt. Aber ich find es übertrieben, solche Spieler direkt auszuschließen, nur weil man deren Namen nicht leiden kann. Das können immer noch fähige Zocker und nette Leute sein. Wenn sich jemand wie ein Idiot aufführt, bitte, weg damit, aber nur weil einer nen komischen Namen hat gleich ausschließen, das ging mir ne Spur zu weit. So nach dem Motto, "Mit so was geb' ich mich gar nicht erst ab." Elitäres Gehabe.


----------



## gagaimkopf (8. Oktober 2008)

Hab gestern nen Chosen namens "Wandschrank" gesehen bisschen mit him gezockt und gleich in Gilde inv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Isn netter Kerl   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz Gaga


----------



## Dentus (8. Oktober 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> Hab gestern nen Chosen namens "Wandschrank" gesehen bisschen mit him gezockt und gleich in Gilde inv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Passt ja zu deinem Namen und deiner Grammatik *applaudiert*


----------



## Siccaria (8. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Generell hast du ja sicher Recht mit dem Identifizieren und mein Avatar ist sicherlich eine Art "Alter Ego" für mich. Aber das trifft halt auf den nicht-RP-Servern nicht auf sämtliche Spieler zu. Im Gegenteil - viele wollen "einfach nur zocken", die gehen an WAR nicht heran wie an ein RPG, sondern halt wie an ein Actionspiel oder einen Shooter und für die spielt der Name ihres Chars eben keine große Rolle. Solchen Spielern geht's um den Wettkampf, die Action, andere Prioritäten halt. Aber ich find es übertrieben, solche Spieler direkt auszuschließen, nur weil man deren Namen nicht leiden kann. Das können immer noch fähige Zocker und nette Leute sein. Wenn sich jemand wie ein Idiot aufführt, bitte, weg damit, aber nur weil einer nen komischen Namen hat gleich ausschließen, das ging mir ne Spur zu weit. So nach dem Motto, "Mit so was geb' ich mich gar nicht erst ab." Elitäres Gehabe.


Naja, auf nem RP Server ist das durchaus schon eine Sache die über persönliche Präferenz rausgeht. Davon ausgehen das der Spieler mit dem unpassenden Namen einfach nicht vorhat sich an die RP Regeln zu halten stört er aktiv die anderen. Und um dafür zu sorgen das er an möglichst vielen Stellen merkt das er mit dieser Einstellung nicht willkommen ist bleiben einem nicht viele Möglichkeiten. Tickets schreiben ändert zwar den Namen, führt aber dadurch nicht zwingend zu einer Einsicht. Betreffende Person aus Gruppen rauszuhalten ist da schon eher eine Möglickeit zu sanktionieren, gerade wenn genug Leute dies tun.
Insofern - wie das auf Non-RP Servern gehandhabt wird ist einfach nur Geschmackssache, auf RP ist es auf jedenfall ein sinnvoller Beitrag durchaus auf den Namen zu schauen und ggf Konsequenzen zu ziehen, unabhängig von 'elitärem Gehabe'.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Oktober 2008)

Darum steht bereits in der allerersten Zeile dessen, was du da von mir zitiert hast, *nicht-*RP Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf RP-Server kann man das freilich nicht übertragen. Aber wer auf einem Server ohne spezielle RP-Regeln gleich mal alles und jeden aufgrund seines Namens in irgendwelche Schubladen steckt und aussortiert, legt m.E. 'elitäres Gehabe' an den Tag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Übrigens spiele ich aus ähnlichen Gründen auf keinem RP-Server. Die Spielewelt ist mir vollkommen egal, ich kenne mich mit der Hintergrundstory zu WAR nicht aus und ich spiele außer RVR und Szenarien auch absolut nichts. Ich will einfach nur stundenlange pvp-Kämpfe und sonst nichts und so hab ich meinen Spaß. Im Gegenzug würd' ich mich natürlich auch nicht über Namen wie "Kühlschrank" beschweren, ich könnt' ja auch aufm RP-Server spielen, wenn mir die Atmosphäre wichtig ist und ich komplett in ein Spiel eintauchen will.


----------



## gagaimkopf (8. Oktober 2008)

@ Dentus mein name kommt daher das ich im TS immer so extrem DOOF bin und viel zu viel rede und das einer meiner WOW-Chars diesen Namen trägt / trug. (Viel Bier + viel Langeweile = ein Tauren Twink mit nem sehr, sehr dummen Namen)

Und wegen der Grammatik ich poste von der Arbeit aus und da nehm ich mir nicht die Zeit alles den Regeln der deutschen Sprache entsprechend zu schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst gibts Haue von Cheffe .....


----------



## Dentus (8. Oktober 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> @ Dentus mein name kommt daher das ich im TS immer so extrem DOOF bin und viel zu viel rede und das einer meiner WOW-Chars diesen Namen trägt / trug. (Viel Bier + viel Langeweile = ein Tauren Twink mit nem sehr, sehr dummen Namen)
> 
> Und wegen der Grammatik ich poste von der Arbeit aus und da nehm ich mir nicht die Zeit alles den Regeln der deutschen Sprache entsprechend zu schreiben
> 
> ...


Da hab ich ja Glück das mein Chef auch im Forum abhängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gagaimkopf (8. Oktober 2008)

Du kleiner Lucker   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Céraa (8. Oktober 2008)

die schlimmsten namen find ich immer noch die, die aus weltliteratur (nennt man's so? xD) wie herr der ringe oder sonst was entnommen sind.
aber wenn sich wer onyxia, sylvannas oder conan nennt, find ich das schon sehr...komisch? XD


----------



## domokun (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde Namen wie "Kühlschrank" usw. sehr lustig, auch wenn meine Charnamen etwas ziviler sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mich neben Möchtegern-Namen wie "Silentkiller" etc. richtig nervt, sind (meist) Elfenspieler, die ihren (meist weiblichen) Charakteren bierernste Namen wie "Shanya", "Lydana" oder "MystiqueDawn" geben. Das find ich wesentlich lächerlicher als "Kühlschrank" oder "Kofferradio" und sorgt dafür, dass ich meine Zwergenaxt besonders gern auf so betitelte Köpfe sausen lasse, falls sie nicht ärgerlicher Weise zu meinem Realm gehören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe generell nichts gegen "normale" Namen einzuwenden... aber wenn ich den Eindruck hab, dass sich da jemand eine virtuelle Freundin zusammenbastelt, kommt mir die Galle hoch.


----------



## Sangeet (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds cool wenn die Spieler sich namen ausdenken die Lustig sind, ich kann darüber lachen, ichwarsnicht find ich schon super cool, hab schon überlegt seinen "Erzfeind" zu erstelln, der "ichwars" heisst *g*..

Meine Chars: Elfenschwertmeisterin names: Wirbelsturm
                    Runenpriester names: Hölengleichnis 

ich finde man sollte das alles net zu ernst nehmen, und ich hab auch keine Probleme mit Tostbrot trifft euch kritisch für 1400 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verun (8. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Darum steht bereits in der allerersten Zeile dessen, was du da von mir zitiert hast, *nicht-*RP Server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jeder kann für sich selbst entscheiden, mit wem er zusammen spielen will und mit wem nicht. Ob nun andere (wie zB Du) was dagegen haben, spielt nicht die geringste Rolle, denn sowas kann einem niemand vorschreiben.
Ob es auf einem RP Server ist, oder sonstwo ist auch völlig egal, solange man es für sich behällt und nicht anfängt sich über Namen zu beschweren, die nicht gegen die Namenskonventionen von Mythic verstoßen.

Persönlich finde auch ich namen wie "HauDenNebenMir" oder "Prinzessin der Schwarzork" lustig und würde mit ihnen spielen. Wenn andere das nicht tun, ist das nicht meine Angelegenheit.
Die wird es erst, falls diese anderen es zum Beispiel in Szenarien aufgrund dieser Namen verweigern würden, diese Leute zu heilen, wovon ja alle betroffen werden.
Alles andere geht nur diese Leute selbst was an und andere haben sich da rauszuhalten.


----------



## Herr11 (8. Oktober 2008)

Bierpfarrer... oder Notarzt , 2 Runenpriester.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Oktober 2008)

Gerade einen Chosen namens "Uhter Pendragon" getroffen. Jo, Uhter statt Uther, aber ob das jetzt ein Tippfehler oder ein Scherz ist, ein Auserkorener mit dem "bürgerlichen Namen" König Arthurs ist ja doch irgendwie lustig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soefsn (14. Oktober 2008)

Auf Averland einen Schamane mit den Namen

DrBrinkmann

Oder aber auch

Tjatjapling

Auf Averland haben irgendwie sehr viele Spieler Star Wars ähnliche Namen.


----------



## BlueIce84 (14. Oktober 2008)

domokun schrieb:


> Was mich neben Möchtegern-Namen wie "Silentkiller" etc. richtig nervt, sind (meist) Elfenspieler, die ihren (meist weiblichen) Charakteren bierernste Namen wie "Shanya", "Lydana" oder "MystiqueDawn" geben. Das find ich wesentlich lächerlicher als "Kühlschrank" oder "Kofferradio" und sorgt dafür, dass ich meine Zwergenaxt besonders gern auf so betitelte Köpfe sausen lasse, falls sie nicht ärgerlicher Weise zu meinem Realm gehören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ist so verkehrt an namen wie Shanya und Lydana?
Sollte sich jeder der nen weiblichen Elfenchar erstellt Bärbel, Uschi oder Irmgart nennen? Also Namen die absolut, optisch wie psychisch, nicht ansprechend sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hast dir mal die Gesichter der Damen angeschaut? Ich bezweifel stark das sich da jemand ne Freundin basteln möchte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ^zypher (14. Oktober 2008)

HK@Middenland

MILF


----------



## Dropz (14. Oktober 2008)

Squiggi(es war ein Squigtreiba) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Fütter mich bitte<3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Name:* Fußball


----------



## Dentus (14. Oktober 2008)

Auf Huss gibts eine:

"Heidi Heida"  ... wer nicht weiß was das ist...darfs gerne mal googeln (70er Jahre Alpen Porno)


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Gerade einen Chosen namens "Uhter Pendragon" getroffen. Jo, Uhter statt Uther, aber ob das jetzt ein Tippfehler oder ein Scherz ist, ein Auserkorener mit dem "bürgerlichen Namen" König Arthurs ist ja doch irgendwie lustig...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



GNAR! FALSCH! Uther Pendragon ist der VATER von Artus!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> GNAR! FALSCH! Uther Pendragon ist der VATER von Artus!



Bei uns im Englischunterricht damals in der 8. Klasse wurde unterrichtet, dass Artus/Arthur eigentlich Uther Pendragon hieß. Wenn das nicht stimmt, schiebe ich die Schuld hiermit auf das hessische Bildungssystem.

Ich hab allerdings auch nicht Die Nebel von Avalon und diese ganzen Frauenromane gelesen, in denen Arthur, Lancelot und co. alle ernsthaft schwule Tendenzen haben, sonst wäre ich vielleicht besser informiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Oktober 2008)

Da ich Anglistik studiere und einige Bücher dazu lesen musste, bin ich mir sicher das euch schwachsinn erzählt wurde...
Denn in der Historia Regum Britanniae steht Uther Pendragon als Vater von König Artus und wurde dort zuerst erwähnt und selbst in "Die Nebel von Avalon" steht auch das er der Vater ist der Igraine, Frau von Gorlois Herzog von Cornwall geschwängert hat genauso wie in der Historia Regum Britanniae... 
Die Figur des Uther Pendragon könnte dabei zurückgehen auf den Römischen Kriegsherren Ambrosius Aurelianus als Basis. Geoffrey von Monmouth (schrieb die Historia Regum Britanniae) nennt Ambrosius Uthers älteren Bruder und Vorgänger auf dem Thron.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Oktober 2008)

Man lernt halt nie aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na ja, dann gibt's jetzt auf Hergig einen Chosen, der sich für den (schlecht buchstabierten) Vater König Artus' hält.

Find' ich aber immer noch besser als Eisenbrecher namens "Lifedestroyer" & co - manche Leute versuchen einfach zuuuu krampfhaft, cool zu sein.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Oktober 2008)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> Man lernt halt nie aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dafür bin ich Lehreradept 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (14. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich Lehreradept
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenns nach meinen Eltern ginge würde ich das auch machen, ich wäre dann der ........9 Leher in der Verwandschaft. Und 2 davon hatte ich in der Grundschule.


----------



## latosa (14. Oktober 2008)

war gestern mit spiceboy und birne im bg(logisch verloren)


----------



## dude_666 (14. Oktober 2008)

Auf Moot nen Zwer namens "Bierdose" gesehen. Sehr passend wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (16. Mai 2009)

mir ist letztens auf drakenwald ein "pickelface" übern weg gelaufen^^^^


----------



## Punischer240 (16. Mai 2009)

auf carronburg nen slayer namesn fetter hobbit^^


----------



## Norjena (16. Mai 2009)

Spalta Namens Kartoffelbaum, und ein BW Namens Strumpfhose


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Mai 2009)

Gott ihr kleinen Necros, Nagash wäre stolz auf euch ^^

Ich kann mich noch an eien Hexenjäger mit Namen "Niemand" errinern, warscheinlich wollte er solche Meldungen erzeugen: "Da schleicht Niemand vor dem Keep herum" oder "Ich hab gerade Niemand besiegt"


----------



## Daniel de Foe (16. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte ja eigentlich "Hans" als Vornamen, der war aber leider schon besetzt. Nachname wäre dann "Olo" gewesen...^^


----------



## Feindsender (16. Mai 2009)

mir lief ein "eichelsalat" über den weg. -.-


----------



## Torhall (16. Mai 2009)

Thangqoul schrieb:


> die besten namen die mir untergekommen sind waren 5 schwarzokrs,scheint nen friends-trupp zu sein
> 
> gilden name "Druffs"
> -Haudruff
> ...



Find ich zu geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worendhar (16. Mai 2009)

Hm zählt ja zu DEN Dauerthemen in den verschiedensten MMO's. Hat länger gebraucht, bis es mir einigermassen egal war wie jetzt der Tuppes sich nannte, der grad unter meiner Axt oder neben mir verreckt ist.

Ich find beide Extreme allerdings selten dämlich...übertriebene RP-Polizei, die bei jeder nicht RP-Bemerkung 40 Seiten Spam im /local loslässt wie sehr verfehlt, unzulänglich, dilettantisch oder einfach nicht lebenswert man doch ist..(für Leute die da nochn Account haben: tippt mal einfach ein ;-) im /local auf nem HdRO Rp-Server...)

- das andere Extrem ist allerdings irgendwie auch nervig..Pimmelwurst ist meines erachtens weit daneben...

ich bezweifle, dass der gleiche Typ seinen hund so nennen würde und den dann im Stadtpark ruft...warum nich? Klingt peinlich, gell? 

Und so isses auch auf nem Server (egal was für einer)...x-Leute sehn täglich, was für einen Super Background Du als Ersteller eines solch erdachten Namen hast :-)

aber um mal auch was zur Liste beizutragen:
3er pack chosen: -ohnescharf, -ohneknoblauch, -ohnezwiebeln
BW´s: Feuerzeug, Dauerbrenner, Brandmarie etc..

Nuck Chorris,
Tauboss und die anderen da von pokemon auch im 3er pack,
Und die üblichen
Dosenbier
Leberwurst
Worschtbrot
Siggiman
Healagod...

Weia ich könnt mir meinen Char nich jeden Tag angucken mit solchen Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesengel Zalhera (16. Mai 2009)

Mamasus schrieb:


> Horstmann auf ergrimm!!! xD



ich weiß zwar nicht obs schon gepostet wurde denn ich lese nicht allle 26seiten durch^^ aber horstmann ist ein nachname so hieß nähmlich mal ein lehrer von mir^^


----------



## Marox (16. Mai 2009)

auf Helmgart


Jdk mit dem Nick "Lanallov"  <---rückwärts lesen


MfG
Akto


----------



## Raethor (16. Mai 2009)

<WSAAD LOL CANT MOVE>

<3 
Wurde leider umbenannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (16. Mai 2009)

Erengrad:

Für Wurstliebhaber: "Fleischtheke" -> Siggi

Für Fans des A-Teams: "BTeam" -> WE

Einfache Sprache: "Kopfnputt" -> Schwarzork

Nomen est Omen: "Heissheiss" -> Bright Wizard




Beste Kombi von Vor- und Nachname: "Rita Lin" -> Bright Wizard


----------



## brudersicarius (16. Mai 2009)

Auf erengrad hab ich schonmal einen hirnbersta gesehen


----------



## Cerboza (16. Mai 2009)

Weißer Löwe namens "Milfhunter" auf Carroburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sowie noch ein Weißer Löwe namens: Dontlookatmypet Petname: Dontlookatme


----------



## Nyan (16. Mai 2009)

squigtreiba namen:
-caracho vollankopp
-voll danebn
-klompz hodnbaissa
-ins gesicht


----------



## 23rdMRC (20. Mai 2009)

Auf Averland gesehn:

Knochnfixa
Pflastakleba

Shamis die nur im Duo unterwegs waren...

und neulich, auf meinem neuen zu Hause Carroburg, weiß nicht mehr ob Spalta oder BO:

Biergit xD

herrlich


----------



## Raethor (20. Mai 2009)

23rdMRC schrieb:


> Biergit xD



LOL! Der is echt geil!

Verdammt, wie man auf sone Scheiße kommt, aber einfach genial :>


----------



## Senubirath (20. Mai 2009)

Auf erengrad Girugamesh ein orkspalta

Girugamesh



Somit is auch bewiesen das sich hier 4chaner aufhalten


Un bite zwingt mich net 4chan zu erklären -_-


----------



## monkeysponkey (20. Mai 2009)

ic habe mal einen weißen lösen gesehn.das pet von dem hieß Beinreamler


----------



## Pymonte (20. Mai 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Auf erengrad Girugamesh ein orkspalta
> 
> Girugamesh
> 
> ...



Danke für den Post, jetzt musst ich erst mal bei google nach 4chan suchen^^ Aber hab da ja zum Glück nix verpasst.


----------



## Gromoth (20. Mai 2009)

Carroburg Ordiseite:  Machtschplatt, Pulmoll

Drakenwald Destro: Kleinaagit, Yoodaa, auch nen Machtschplatt, Leoonidas und nen Jünger des Khaine der gerne Schattenkönig der Hochelfen wär ^^ Alithanar

...hoppla das sind ja meine chars =P   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phineas Phreak (20. Mai 2009)

auf Averland: Machdichtot, Blunzenfett, Ihrwowkinder, Ratzenkopf
Ehrengrad: Stalinorgel, Van Hiinten,

weiss nicht mehr wo: kleingeist, Anna Bolika


----------



## vincentgdg (20. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mal einen Spieler namens "WasSchönes" getroffen. Die Meldungen "WasSchönes hat Dich getötet." sind dabei besonders niedlich. :-)


----------



## Phineas Phreak (20. Mai 2009)

jaja klar, leute!
es hat doch geheißen NICHT die eigenen namen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch wenns so stolz auf eure kreativität seits ;;


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Slaycharly (20. Mai 2009)

Auf Carroburg n Schwarzork in Pink mit dem Namen Löckchen Hatdichlieb,...ganz großes Kino...


----------



## pulla_man (20. Mai 2009)

schwarzork namens prinzesschen


----------



## Mephals (20. Mai 2009)

Ist zwar nicht WAR aber vor 2 Wochen in DAoC :

20vs 20 und im Chat poppt die Meldung auf " Kühlschrank hat Käsebrot getötet "


----------



## Dominau (20. Mai 2009)

Mephals schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht WAR aber vor 2 Wochen in DAoC :
> 
> 20vs 20 und im Chat poppt die Meldung auf " Kühlschrank hat Käsebrot getötet "




lol genial xD

Ich seh immer nur beleidigende namen die was mit Hitler zutun haben oder andern sachen die ich jetzt nicht nennen möchte.


----------



## Ankar (20. Mai 2009)

So wir haben fast nichts von Averland gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Killranger- Machinist
Legolasa- schattenkriegER
Löwe- er heisst Steak, das pet esser
Slayer- Slayerkönig
Hexenkriegerin- Herman

Naja ich lasse mich gerne mal inspirieren, z.b. heisst mein main Ankar, abgeleitet vom Namen Angkor Wat, was ja ein sehr schönes Bauwerk in  Kambodscha ist. Oder mein Schatti namens Petesuchos- ägyptischer Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (20. Mai 2009)

Ich hab jetzt einen geilen namen gesehn. Lief vohin ein Chaosbabar mit dem namen

Destroiier 

rum...


----------



## vorticity (20. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie fallen mir meist nur die Namen aus der eigenen Fraktion auf...
Auf Carroburg:

Bubu Bububububu (Slayer... fand ich schon etwas grenzwertig)
Doof Mann (Slayer)
Hockdium HockHock (Slayer)
Chuky Crank (Slayer)
Killios Bazillus (Erzmagier, genaue Schreibweise weiss ich grad nicht, kann auch mit nem y sein)
Ausdemweg Ichbinarzt (Sigi)

ach ja, und dann gabs da noch die Hexenjäger Weißer, Blauer, Roter, Grüner, die mir leider nach dem T2 nicht mehr übern Weg gelaufen sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Destroseite:

Butterkeks (Hexenkriegerin)
und dann gabs da mal so einen Haudrauf (Ork?) im T3... Lang ist es her, lang nicht mehr gesehen. Fand ich trotzdem genial: Name = Programm.


----------



## Menander (20. Mai 2009)

Chlamydia Gonorrhoe (ekelhafter Name den ich auch gemeldet habe)

WIDERLICH!


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (20. Mai 2009)

Menander schrieb:


> Chlamydia Gonorrhoe (ekelhafter Name den ich auch gemeldet habe)
> 
> WIDERLICH!




Was Bedeutet der Name?

Welchen Namen ich Nice finde ist *Sock* Wenn wer Weiß aus welcher Serie bekommt was :-)


----------



## Höllensturz (20. Mai 2009)

hmm hab mein Spalta Dizy genannt...was soviel heißt wie schwindlich oder betäubt...habs im wörterbuch nachgeschaut^^

und zwiebelbrot hab ich auch scho gesehn ^^


----------



## Menander (20. Mai 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Was Bedeutet der Name?



Die gram-negativen Chlamydien (gr. Chlamydos - Mantel) bilden eine Familie der Bakterien. Sie können eine Vielzahl von Lebewesen infizieren, auch den Menschen. Chlamydien lösen hier insbesondere Erkrankungen (Chlamydiose) der Schleimhäute im Augen-, Atemwegs- und *Genitalbereich* aus mit teilweise schwerwiegenden Folgen wie Erblindung oder Unfruchtbarkeit.

Die Gonorrhoe (auch Gonorrhö, von altg. &#947;&#959;&#957;&#972;&#961;&#961;&#959;&#953;&#945; (gonórrhoia), wörtlich &#8222;Samenfluss&#8220, umgangssprachlich auch als *Tripper *(entlehnt aus nl. druipert, zu nd. drippen &#8222;in Tropfen herabfallen&#8220;[1]) bezeichnet, ist eine der häufigsten sexuell übertragbaren Erkrankungen.

http://de.wikipedia.org


----------



## DaRuLAA (20. Mai 2009)

Menander schrieb:


> Die gram-negativen Chlamydien (gr. Chlamydos - Mantel) bilden eine Familie der Bakterien. Sie können eine Vielzahl von Lebewesen infizieren, auch den Menschen. Chlamydien lösen hier insbesondere Erkrankungen (Chlamydiose) der Schleimhäute im Augen-, Atemwegs- und *Genitalbereich* aus mit teilweise schwerwiegenden Folgen wie Erblindung oder Unfruchtbarkeit.
> 
> Die Gonorrhoe (auch Gonorrhö, von altg. &#947;&#959;&#957;&#972;&#961;&#961;&#959;&#953;&#945; (gonórrhoia), wörtlich „Samenfluss“), umgangssprachlich auch als *Tripper *(entlehnt aus nl. druipert, zu nd. drippen „in Tropfen herabfallen“[1]) bezeichnet, ist eine der häufigsten sexuell übertragbaren Erkrankungen.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org



das ist echt wichtig das es menschen wie dich gibt die sowas melden


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (20. Mai 2009)

Ah ok danke :-) wie kann man sowas nur wissen ^^ ich wer auf sowas nie Gekommen


----------



## Menander (20. Mai 2009)

DaRuLAA schrieb:


> das ist echt wichtig das es menschen wie dich gibt die sowas melden



Wie auch immer du das gemeint hast, ich finds völlig in Ordnung. Solche Namen gehören einfach nicht hierher.




Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Ah ok danke :-) wie kann man sowas nur wissen ^^ ich wer auf sowas nie Gekommen



Medizinscher Beruf, da weiß man sowas.


----------



## Senubirath (21. Mai 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Danke für den Post, jetzt musst ich erst mal bei google nach 4chan suchen^^ Aber hab da ja zum Glück nix verpasst.




Nahh verpasst haste da nix^^

Stell dir 4chan einfach wie ne eigene dimension vor wo eigendlich all das landet wo man definitiv net im netz sehen möchte. Btw die Kerle sind auch in wow verbreitet wie auch in allen anderen mmo's

als Beispiel:

CoH (City of Heroes) - RonaldMcDonald einen fernkämpfer der aussieht wie das lebende original
                               - Spaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrtttttttttttttttaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaa - ein Brecher
                               - Cpt.PinkFlamingo
                               - LordEmoKid

wie gesagt wenn man weiß wonach man zu suchen hat wird man schnell fündig.

Btw zu War: auf Erengrad AgentBlack

Auch so ein kleiner wink^^


----------



## EmbersLeft (21. Mai 2009)

- Klobrille
- Klodeckel
- Klobürste
- Gilde: Scheißhaus 
- Zaubakrocha (Krocha sind in Österreich eine recht witzige Gruppierung von Jugendlichen)
- Dickbauchi 


finde sowas auch total bescheuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , die können doch gleich CS zocken, weil das ist genau das Niveau ... witzig ist es trotzdem


----------



## Görms (21. Mai 2009)

Hab mal nen Schwarzork auf Averland gesehen:

BlackOrc Down

^^


----------



## Squizzl (21. Mai 2009)

Erengard gibts ein -Beatsteak Maagssaftig- fand ich lustig


----------



## DaRuLAA (21. Mai 2009)

Das auch nice "DETLEF"


----------



## Bam Margera (21. Mai 2009)

Terrorizer schrieb:


> ich finde solche namen nicht lustig, sondern traurig - reine atmosphäre-killer



stimmt, bzw. ich gehe noch eine stufe weiter: GEISTIG ARMSELIG! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t0bZen (21. Mai 2009)

Oh Mann... Blackorc Down ist ja nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern sind mir Toto, ein Goblin-Schamane und Harry, ein Spalta über den Weg gelaufen... Wer Toto & Harry von Sat1 nicht kennt, einfach mal bei youtube schauen...


----------



## Ascían (21. Mai 2009)

Erengrad:

*Witchelf* "Dietmar"

*DoK *"DrCameron" 

*Runi* "Herrdoktor" & "Mrdoktor"

*Spalta *"Haarspalta"


----------



## Nefalla (24. Mai 2009)

also wir auf Averland haben auch richtig lustige namen 

Wichtel                        Gobi
Krätze                         Gobi
Fuzzi                           Schw.org
Pulvertostman               Auser.
Kullerkeks                     Ritter des.
HellaVonSinnen              Erzmagier 
StrigAltEnf                    gilde

ich finde ohne die namens vielfalt wäre WAR nich das WAR das wir kennen, mich stören die 
kommischen, lustigen und auch verrücken namen überhaupt nicht.


(da haben alle was zu lachen und das is doch gesund oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Allenia (24. Mai 2009)

Pilca Perfectcreme -Erzi auf Erengrad


----------



## softcake_orange (24. Mai 2009)

Fíckvanhinten (Magus)


----------



## Kranak90 (24. Mai 2009)

Ichsehedich Dumichnicht - Hexenjäger von Erengrad


----------



## Norjena (24. Mai 2009)

Destro Drakenwald

Dornim Auge
Klompz Hodnbaiza


----------



## Gunbart (26. Mai 2009)

ich hab nen Spala der Frezzedick heisst!


----------



## terrorott (26. Mai 2009)

der geilste name auf unserem server ist :" RAUCHDIRAYNEN"oder aus unserer gilde "Kuttenbrunza"


----------



## Haramann (26. Mai 2009)

müslibaum, kakaindahos, kartofflrofl fallen mir spontan ein


----------



## dark&chosen (26. Mai 2009)

schami: yoghurt
slayer: deathmetaler
schami: tiktack
spalta: spalta 
maschinist: maschinist 
erzmagier: kurt 

usw xD 


ziemlich eijnfallsreich die leute manchmal xD


----------



## OrcBlade (26. Mai 2009)

Weis nicht, warum man sich über die, zumindest lustige Namen, so aufregen kann. Bei uns aufm US-Server spielen die RPG-Leute mit den "lustige namen" Leute ohne Probleme zusammen, da gibts so namen wie:

Ingenieur:         Tool Time,  Binford Twok
zealot:              Healium
hexenkriegerin: Bikini Bottom 
hexenjäger:       Uneeditbehind
und mein favorit....
squigtreiba:       Spongegob Squigbob


und nein, es sind keine Kinder, kenne die Menschen, der Squigtreiba ist sogar über 40 und Englischlehrer an einer Highscool , namen wie "Hitler, Obama, Pheadofiel etc." werden seltenst über lvl 5 :-)
und wieder nein, ich selber habe keine "lustige" namen, ich nenne mich Xargul / Xaor / Xot dort...

das ist zumindestens die Lage auf den Serven Praag / Dark Craig


mfg Don


----------



## Norjena (26. Mai 2009)

OrcBlade schrieb:


> Weis nicht, warum man sich über die, zumindest lustige Namen, so aufregen kann. Bei uns aufm US-Server spielen die RPG-Leute mit den "lustige namen" Leute ohne Probleme zusammen, da gibts so namen wie:



Das ist wohl typisch Deutsch, an irgendwas muss eben immer gemeckert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Haben ja nicht umsonst den EU Meistertitel im "Meckern" gehohlt!


----------



## frizzlmissl (26. Mai 2009)

Auf Averland, Einen Zwerg namens ´´Schnapsbart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takama Nohara (26. Mai 2009)

[attachment=7750iergit_000.jpg]
Gitler fand ich auch ganz nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## 3 im weckla (27. Mai 2009)

Averland: Runenpriester

Lasstmichdurch Ichbinarzt


----------



## Maleas (27. Mai 2009)

Das Problem mit den Namen wird man niemals lösen können. Waren MMOs früher noch in erster Linie für Rollenspieler gedacht, so wird nun ebenfalls (spätestens seit WoW) eine andere Zielgruppe angesprochen. Die alte Garde (DAoC und davor) macht sich Gedanken über ihren Char. Sie suchen eine Rasse und Klasse mit Bedacht aus, sie wählen das äusserliche Bild ganz genau und tragen auch gerne RP Rüstung. Sie sagen im /say auch mal gerne gescheite Sachen und nicht immer nur omfg ololol. Doch diese eigentlichen Pioniere sind heute nun in der Minderheit, und man hat sie auf RP Servern verbannt ^^ ... Dabei sind sie garnicht sooo streng, wie man behauptet. Kein Rollenspieler redet belangloses und geschwollenes Gesülze im Chat, kein Rollenspieler verlangt, dass man in Städten "langsam" geht und nicht rennt (was in WAR ja net möglich ist) ... Rollenspieler sehen mehr als nur ihre Klasse - sie geben dem Char etwas Individualität. Und das ist in einem virtuellen Spiel, welches mit Avataren arbeitet, auch garnicht so abwägig. Warum hat Tolkien seinen Gimli Zwerg nicht "Fusshupe" genannt ... oder Gandalf nicht "Wegbomber" .... ganz einfach, weil dies in einem Fantasyszenario einfach null Fantasyflair hat.

Aber die neue Generation an MMO Spielern (und damit auch die neue Zielgruppe) haben andere Interessen. Viele (natürlich nicht alle) suchen sich eine stylische Rasse aus, eine imba Klasse und lachen sich tot, wenn sie ihrem Char einen bescheuerten Namen geben. Und (ohne Vorurteile) ... das sind halt Spieler, die natürlich von anderen Spielen kommen (ich sag mal, Shooter, CounterStrike & Co ^^), und für die nun der PvP Bereich in MMOs eine neue Beschäftigung ist. Sie sehen nicht den mürrischen betrunkenen Zwerg ... sie sehen Killshot, XP und imba imba Tätärä!

Man muss aber mit beiden Seiten leben ... die eine Seite, die das Genre erfunden hat, und die andere Seite, die es nutzt und auch am Leben erhält (sie zahlen genauso, wie Rollenspieler auch). Nur muss man sich mal vor Augen halten ... in welchem Spiel bewege ich mich, welche Möglichkeiten gibt mir die Spielwelt, und wie kann ich mich am besten in die Community einbringen. Ob nun Rollenspiel, Shooter, Strategiespiel oder Action / Adventure. Kein Entwickler gibt seinen NPCs bescheuerte Namen. Aus irgendeinem Grund irgnorieren eine Spieler jedoch diese "Vorgaben". 

Naja ... für mich sind dies immer die ersten Ziele im RvR ^^ ... und was viele auch nicht bedenken, man verbaut sich damit einiges im Spiel. Ich habe schon erlebt, dass Spieler mit bescheuerten Namen aus dem KT geflogen sind ... nur des Namen wegen. Vorurteile rechtfertigen den Spielspaß. Wer sich nun wirklich einen absolut dämlichen Namen gibt, der wird einfach als "Vollpfosten" angesehen - und auf solche Leute haben viele keine Lust. Vorurteil und Klischee? Sicher! Aber nur so kann man sich eine ordentliche KT zusammenbauen. Man will bei "random" Spielern halt sicher gehen, dass sie auch ordentlich Spielen. Von einem Spieler "Kühlschrank" geht man aus, dass er ein dummes WoW Kind ist. ... wer dieses Image haben möchte, der darf sich natürlich einen solchen Namen geben, muss aber damit rechnen, dass er von der Mehrheit ignoriert wird.


----------



## Schambambel (27. Mai 2009)

Letztens stand ich neben einem Spalta namens: Spalta Inc


und noch n bisl Off:


Maleas schrieb:


> Kein Rollenspieler redet belangloses und geschwollenes Gesülze im Chat


Da lachen ja wohl die Hühner! Die Hussler, die jetzt auf Drakenwald rumlaufen, spammen dauernd KTs mit ihrem Gesabbel voll oder streiten sich minuten lang im /1 mit Leuten, die kein Bock haben auf normalen Servern von solchen Leuten zugeschwallt zu werden.



Maleas schrieb:


> das sind halt Spieler, die natürlich von anderen Spielen kommen (ich sag mal, Shooter, CounterStrike & Co ^^)


Ich spiel seit 7 Jahren MMOs, kenn Counterstrike nur vom Hörensagen und benutz schon immer lustige Namen. Genau so wie viele, viele andere auch. Da spricht aus dir wohl eher die übliche Überheblichkeit, ausser der RPler eigentlich für nichts bekannt sind.



Maleas schrieb:


> Kein Entwickler gibt seinen NPCs bescheuerte Namen


Dann hast du Warhammer Online sicher noch nie gespielt. Oder findest du Namen wie "Rotzspucke" oder Titel wie "AAAAAAHHH" wirklich RP-Konform?


----------



## ersoichso (27. Mai 2009)

vorticity schrieb:


> und dann gabs da mal so einen Haudrauf (Ork?) im T3... Lang ist es her, lang nicht mehr gesehen. Fand ich trotzdem genial: Name = Programm.


du meinst "Haudaelf"? xP


----------



## Maleas (27. Mai 2009)

Natürlich ist "Rotzspucke" regelkonform. Alleine die Art und Aufmachung der Grünhäute rechtfertigt das. Gegen einen Namen wie "Rotzspucke" hätte ich bei einem Ork niemals was gesagt. Ich hab schon Squigtreiba mit dem Namen "Leiseschleicha" gesehen ... Die Art und Sprache der Orks rechtfertigt das durchaus, und ich finde das auch lustig. Gegen diese Art von "Spass" hat niemand was. Auch gegen lustige Namen hat niemand was ... allerdings gegen bescheuerte Namen wie "Kühlschrank" oder "Imbaroxxor" ... Die Tage habe ich eine weibliche!!! weiße Löwin gesehen mit dem Namen (so ähnlich) "Schranzhans" und der Löwe nannte sich "Klabusterbeere". Also mal echt ... das ist mehr als bescheuert, und solche Leute kann man einfach nicht ernst nehmen.

Natürlich gibt es auch Rollenspieler, die es sehr streng sehen. Ich bin da recht locker ... ich war in WoW auf einem RP-PvP Server. Gegen "realo" Unterhaltungen im Gchat, Allgemeinen Chat, usw. habe ich nichts. Auch nicht gegen Leute, die auf einem RP Server kein RP machen. Ich verlange nur, dass sie das Genre respektieren. Dazu gehört, dass man sich nicht wie ein Idiot benimmt und sich auch "gemeinschaftlich" Verhält. Provokation ist in keinem Fall in einem MMO brauchbar. - ob nun Rollenspiel oder nicht.

Meine Pauschalisierung greift auch nur bei der Mehrheit. Sowohl bei Rollenspielern, als auch bei Durchschnittsspielern findet man extreme, die nicht in Ordnung sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schambambel (27. Mai 2009)

Maleas schrieb:


> Auch nicht gegen Leute, die auf einem RP Server kein RP machen.


Ich mag RP überhaupt nicht und bin deswegen auch noch nie und in keinem MMO jemals auf einem RP-Server gewesen. Ich respektier die Wünsche der RP-Spieler in Ruhe gelassen zu werden und bleib deshalb einfach weg. Umgekehrt erwarte ich aber das selbe auf Nicht-RP-Servern. Da will ich einfach nicht solche Diskussionen (wie es seit der Huss-Schliessung leider üblich geworden ist) führen müssen. Grundsätzlich hab ich nichts gegen RPler, die auf Nicht-RP-Servern Rp betreiben, aber dann bitte mit Zurückhaltung. Und genau da hakts! Irgendwie scheinen RPler zu meinen sie hätten irgend ein Sonderrecht, nach dem Motto: "Platz da, hier komm ich!" Von Gegenseitigem Respekt keine Spur, selber wollen sie aber mit Samthandschuhen angefasst werden... Und so läufts einfach nicht!

Kein RP-Server -> Kein Vorrecht auf RP! Ich hoffe ich muss jetzt nicht derüber diskutieren, was Vorrecht bedeutet^^


----------



## vorticity (27. Mai 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Averland: Runenpriester
> 
> Lasstmichdurch Ichbinarzt



Da haben wir auf Carroburg nen Sigi:

Ausdemweg Ichbinarzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob das ein und derselbe ist???


----------



## yarak (27. Mai 2009)

wie mir die leute aufn sack gehen die sich wegen namen beschweren... hab nen vorschlag, hört auf zu spielen dann seht ihr die namen net mehr und geht den anderen leuten nicht auf den sack!


----------



## yarak (27. Mai 2009)

nen squigtreiba names vorname: Crack nachname: Head ( sry für den doppelpost, verpeilt )


----------



## Calvi (28. Mai 2009)

passt zwar nicht 100% zum Thread aber trotzdem...im guten alten DAOC auf SH/Alb gab es in den Anfängen mal eine Minne mit den Namen Gelenkbusfahrer, der Name ist ja mal so doof das ich da nach 5-6 Jahren immer noch schmunzeln kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (28. Mai 2009)

Maleas schrieb:


> wer dieses Image haben möchte, der darf sich natürlich einen solchen Namen geben, muss aber damit rechnen, dass er von der Mehrheit ignoriert wird.


Wenn du einem Charakter mit dem Namen Kühlschrank ein WoW Image gibst.. naja selber schuld. Der Name ist ja so was von passend für ein Schwarzork ^^ (In Augen von NICHT RP'ler) 

Zudem ist es nicht die Mehrheit die solche Namen Ignoriert, sondern eine sehr kleine Minderheit! Ich habe nur "witzige" Namen die nicht RP tauglich sind, und bin noch NIE blöd an gewispert worden oder aus ner Gruppe gekickt worden wegen dem Namen... Und die haben zum teil schon recht grenzwertige Namen... (wollte testen was so alles geht ^^)

Zudem haben in WAR die meisten Generierte Namen! Selbst früher auf den PvP Server gabs kaum "nicht RP Konforme" Namen. Also verstehe ich das ewige mimimim nicht... Log dich bei WoW ein... Hepatitis Hexer hier, Ikillyou rouge da, Pain gmbh Gilde dort...

Was in WAR alles so rumläuft ist harmlos.. 


noch zum Topic:

BlackOrc "Kaschtrick"   --> youtube ist halt Schweizerdeutsch...
Choppa "MrFister"


----------



## Wolfner (28. Mai 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Kein RP-Server -> Kein Vorrecht auf RP! Ich hoffe ich muss jetzt nicht derüber diskutieren, was Vorrecht bedeutet^^



Die Sache ist jedoch die, dass es auf RP-Servern Regeln gegen OOC-Gebrauch gibt. Auf normalen Core-Servern gibt es jedoch keine solche Regelung gegen Rollenspiel (und wird es auch nie geben).
Von daher funktioniert der Gedanke eines "Vorrechts" nicht so ganz.

Rollenspieler sind ein Basisteil der Online-RPG-Community, genauso wie Hardcore-Spieler oder Casuals.

Tjoar.. was ihr mglw. in WAR gerade erlebt, bzw. was euch Unbehagen bereitet, ist das, was sich RPler seit Jahren auf RP-Servern antun mussten. Eine fremde Spielerschar auf dem "falschen" Server.

Ohne respektlos wirken zu wollen, aber: Fühlt sich unangenehm an, nicht wahr? :-B


P.S.:

Noch etwas zu:



> Da lachen ja wohl die Hühner! Die Hussler, die jetzt auf Drakenwald rumlaufen, spammen dauernd KTs mit ihrem Gesabbel voll oder streiten sich minuten lang im /1 mit Leuten, die kein Bock haben auf normalen Servern von solchen Leuten zugeschwallt zu werden.



Wenn im /1er in höchstem Maße geflamed wird interessiert das keine Sau. Aber wehe, ein Rollenspieler lässt mal einen Satz los, der entfernt in das Szenario passt.

Ich finde das einfach überempfindlich und lächerlich.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (28. Mai 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Wenn im /1er in höchstem Maße geflamed wird interessiert das keine Sau. Aber wehe, ein Rollenspieler lässt mal einen Satz los, der entfernt in das Szenario passt.
> 
> Ich finde das einfach überempfindlich und lächerlich.



WORD! Lieber ein bisschen Stimmungsgesabbel als dieses nervige geflame, würde ich gerne mitmachen.


----------



## Elindir (28. Mai 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Tjoar.. was ihr mglw. in WAR gerade erlebt, bzw. was euch Unbehagen bereitet, ist das, was sich RPler seit Jahren auf RP-Servern antun mussten. Eine fremde Spielerschar auf dem "falschen" Server.
> 
> Ohne respektlos wirken zu wollen, aber: Fühlt sich unangenehm an, nicht wahr? :-B


nein tut es nicht, da es die RPler sind, die sich Aufregen, nicht die Anderen... bzw die "Anderen" regen sich nur über das mimimimi der RPler auf.



Wolfner schrieb:


> Wenn im /1er in höchstem Maße geflamed wird interessiert das keine Sau. Aber wehe, ein Rollenspieler lässt mal einen Satz los, der entfernt in das Szenario passt.
> 
> Ich finde das einfach überempfindlich und lächerlich.


so ein quatsch! wer auf Erengrad in RP Art schreibt wird absolut nicht geflamte. Es Antwortet nur meist keiner... Auch flames werden meist ignoriert... bis es halt zu viel wird. Aber ich hätte noch nie gesehen, das einer wegen seiner RP Schreibweise blöd geflamet wurde.....

von daher weiss ich nicht was die ganzen RPler auszusetzen haben (auf andere Spieler bezogen) Was ihr an Mythic auszusetzen habt liegt ja auf der Hand... keine RP Server ...




PS: in WAR gibt es sowieso kaum geflame... jedenfalls auf Erengrad Destro Seite


----------



## Wolfner (28. Mai 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> so ein quatsch! wer auf Erengrad in RP Art schreibt wird absolut nicht geflamte. Es Antwortet nur meist keiner... Auch flames werden meist ignoriert... bis es halt zu viel wird. Aber ich hätte noch nie gesehen, das einer wegen seiner RP Schreibweise blöd geflamet wurde.....




Ähm...das war aber auf diesen Absatz bezogen:



> Da lachen ja wohl die Hühner! Die Hussler, die jetzt auf Drakenwald rumlaufen, spammen dauernd KTs mit ihrem Gesabbel voll oder *streiten* sich minuten lang im /1 mit Leuten, *die kein Bock haben auf normalen Servern von solchen Leuten zugeschwallt zu werden*.



Wie es auf Erengard in dem Zusammenhang aussieht, ist zwar schön und gut, tut aber eigentlich nichts zur Sache.
Das ist ungefähr so, wie wenn ich zu jemanden sage: "Äpfel schmecken besser als Birnen!" und ein Dritter mischt sich ein und sagt darauf: "Nein! Denn heute ist Dienstag und ich bin mit dem Fahrrad da!" ^^

Würd mich allerdings mal interessieren, worüber sich diese beanstandenden Rollenspieler, die nun ja schon öfters erwähnt wurden, denn genau aufregen...


Sorry, wegen Offtopic.
Ontopic kann ich nur beitragen, dass ich zugeben muss, dass die Anzahl der wirklich unpassenden/Spaß-Namen verhältnismäßig gering in WAR ist. Gestern hab ich mir das während dem Warten auf einen Lock wieder gedacht. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich die Spielernamen auf der eigenen Seite ausgeblendet hab.


----------



## Elindir (28. Mai 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Ähm...das war aber auf diesen Absatz bezogen:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm dann habe ich mal wieder zu schnell (über) reagiert... mein Fehler 



Wolfner schrieb:


> Ontopic kann ich nur beitragen, dass ich zugeben muss, dass die Anzahl der wirklich unpassenden/Spaß-Namen verhältnismäßig gering in WAR ist. Gestern hab ich mir das während dem Warten auf einen Lock wieder gedacht. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich die Spielernamen auf der eigenen Seite ausgeblendet hab.


eben.. so schlimm ist es doch nicht... vor allem sind (besonders Grünhaut Namen) viele lustige Namen auch RP tauglich. Kleingit oder Rubbelgit oder Gazmek finde ich auch lustig ^^ die sind zudem auch noch passend


----------



## Schambambel (28. Mai 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Würd mich allerdings mal interessieren, worüber sich diese beanstandenden Rollenspieler, die nun ja schon öfters erwähnt wurden, denn genau aufregen...



Wenn z.B. im Raid-Chat mal wieder die wichtigen Ansangen untergehen, weil das RP-Geschwalle überhand nimmt und darauf mal dezent hingewiesen wird, den Kanal vielleicht mal frei zu halten, kommen sofort wieder die Unterdrückungsängste der RPler durch. Und schon muss man sich wieder über das für und wieder des RP streiten, weil ihr RPler seid ja die Herrenrasse und alle anderen haben sich euch anzupassen... Dann labert ihr ohne Ende, bringt ohne Luft zu holen die hirnlosesten Argumente, die ausnahmslos darauf basieren, dass ihr was besseres seid und jeder der einfach nur so Spass am Spielen hat ein geistiges Kleinkind ist und haste nicht gesehen. Dabei bekommt ihr doch eh schon überall Extrawürste. Oder hast du z.B. in irgend einem großen MMO je Fun-Server gesehen? Ich nicht, nur extra Server für RPler. Ihr wollt ja nicht einfach nur tolleriert werden, nein, es muss jeder in Ehrfurcht vor euch erstarren. Von gegenseitigem Respekt keine Spur "Oh, der heißt Kühlschrank, so ein Untermensch! Pfui Teufel, ich erröte!"

Für mich stand der Begriff RP schon immer für "R"eallifeversager-"P"ersöhnlichkeitsprotese, und je mehr ich von Typen wie euch les, desto mehr glaub ich, dass ich damit 100% richtig liege.


----------



## Wolfner (28. Mai 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Wenn z.B. im Raid-Chat mal wieder die wichtigen Ansangen untergehen, weil das RP-Geschwalle überhand nimmt und darauf mal dezent hingewiesen wird, den Kanal vielleicht mal frei zu halten, kommen sofort wieder die Unterdrückungsängste der RPler durch. Und schon muss man sich wieder über das für und wieder des RP streiten, weil ihr RPler seid ja die Herrenrasse und alle anderen haben sich euch anzupassen... Dann labert ihr ohne Ende, bringt ohne Luft zu holen die hirnlosesten Argumente, die ausnahmslos darauf basieren, dass ihr was besseres seid und jeder der einfach nur so Spass am Spielen hat ein geistiges Kleinkind ist und haste nicht gesehen. Dabei bekommt ihr doch eh schon überall Extrawürste. Oder hast du z.B. in irgend einem großen MMO je Fun-Server gesehen? Ich nicht, nur extra Server für RPler. Ihr wollt ja nicht einfach nur tolleriert werden, nein, es muss jeder in Ehrfurcht vor euch erstarren. Von gegenseitigem Respekt keine Spur "Oh, der heißt Kühlschrank, so ein Untermensch! Pfui Teufel, ich erröte!"
> 
> Für mich stand der Begriff RP schon immer für "R"eallifeversager-"P"ersöhnlichkeitsprotese, und je mehr ich von Typen wie euch les, desto mehr glaub ich, dass ich damit 100% richtig liege.




Mal ganz im Ernst: Glaubst du eigentlich selber an das was du da redest? ^^
Ich bin nun schon fast ein geschlagenes Jahrzehnt Rollenspieler und mir sind Rollenspieler von einem Kaliber wie du es beschreibst *noch nie* untergekommen.

Freilich gibts überall schwarze Schafe, aber überleg es mal so: Lies dir mal deinen letzten Absatz durch.
Ein GANZ kleines bisschen Pauschal oder?
Und da wunderst du dich wohlmöglich auch noch darüber, dass sehr viele Rollenspieler es sich in den Jahren angewohnt haben, ziemlich angepisst zu reagieren?


Ahja, eines würde mich noch interessieren (dann ist wirklich schluss, denn das hier geht doch schon ziemlich Offtopic):



> Dann labert ihr ohne Ende, bringt ohne Luft zu holen die hirnlosesten Argumente, die ausnahmslos darauf basieren, dass ihr was besseres seid und jeder der einfach nur so Spass am Spielen hat ein geistiges Kleinkind ist und haste nicht gesehen.



Nenn mir eines dieser Argumente...

Achja... und was heißt eigentlich "ihr"?
Ich mach sowas zumindest nicht...


----------



## 3 im weckla (28. Mai 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Wenn z.B. im Raid-Chat mal wieder die wichtigen Ansangen untergehen, weil das RP-Geschwalle überhand nimmt und darauf mal dezent hingewiesen wird, den Kanal vielleicht mal frei zu halten, kommen sofort wieder die Unterdrückungsängste der RPler durch. Und schon muss man sich wieder über das für und wieder des RP streiten, weil ihr RPler seid ja die Herrenrasse und alle anderen haben sich euch anzupassen... Dann labert ihr ohne Ende, bringt ohne Luft zu holen die hirnlosesten Argumente, die ausnahmslos darauf basieren, dass ihr was besseres seid und jeder der einfach nur so Spass am Spielen hat ein geistiges Kleinkind ist und haste nicht gesehen. Dabei bekommt ihr doch eh schon überall Extrawürste. Oder hast du z.B. in irgend einem großen MMO je Fun-Server gesehen? Ich nicht, nur extra Server für RPler. Ihr wollt ja nicht einfach nur tolleriert werden, nein, es muss jeder in Ehrfurcht vor euch erstarren. Von gegenseitigem Respekt keine Spur "Oh, der heißt Kühlschrank, so ein Untermensch! Pfui Teufel, ich erröte!"
> 
> Für mich stand der Begriff RP schon immer für "R"eallifeversager-"P"ersöhnlichkeitsprotese, und je mehr ich von Typen wie euch les, desto mehr glaub ich, dass ich damit 100% richtig liege.





Also wenn ihr ehrlich bin hab ich schon lange nihct mehr so einen geistigen Dünn..... gelesen wie deine Ausführung hier, du spielt ein MMORPG, nur für dich schreibe ich es jetzt auch aus also aufgepasst:

Multi Massiv Oline ROLE PLAY Game. Du regst dich über Leute auf, die die immer kleinere Communtity der Pen und Paper Rollenspieler haben und diese jetzt halt Online ausleben wollen, denn für diese sind diese Spiele eigentlich gemacht. Rege ich mich über deine Hobbies auf? Flamen ,Leute über einen Kamm scheeren etc?.....
Ich glaub nicht Tim. RP´ler möchten ihr Hobbie ausleben und die willst es verbieten weil es dir nicht passt? Rollenspieler sind für dich Lebensversager? Dazu was arbeitest du hast du schon einmal eine Frau gesehen und die nett zu dir war? Dieses Niveau bietest du hier mit deinen "geistigen " Ausführungen, die leider nur kompletter Flame, hauptsache du wirst einmal beachtet, sind und noch dazu von nicht wirklich......., egal will ja nett bleiben.

Also ich spiele auch gerne mal eine Rolle, weil es Spaß macht arbeite bei der 2t größten Firma weltweit und auch nicht an unbedeutender Stelle und habe sehr viel mit Menschen zu tun, Ich heirate bald und zur Geltung komme ich oft genug in meinem Leben, jetzt zu Dir???????

Ich bin also ein Versager in meinem Leben?  Deienr Meinung ja schon.Aha danke, dass du mich darauf hingewiesen hast!Ich geh jetzt heim und weine

Meine Proteste gehen nur gegen solche Individuen wie dir, ich will mein Hobbie ausleben und bezahle dafür und jmd wie du will es mir kaputt machen, naja irgendwie muß man seine Komplexe ja kompensieren.....

Lasst doch jeden so spielen, wie er will die RP´ler könnten sich ja einen eigenen Channel machen dafür als Tip, dann habt ihr ja auch endlich Ruhe vor den engstirnigen Leuten wie unser glorreicher Geistesakrobat hier oben.

Rechtschreibfehler dürfen drin sein, bin im Meeting aber solch ein geistiger Dünnschiss eines Lebensbenachteiligten regen mich immer wieder auf. Ich hoffe ich habe gegen keine Richtlinie verstossen, wenn dann tut es mir Leid. Schambambel dir alles Gute irgendwann tritt bei dir hoffentlich auch nich der Reifungsprozess ein und du gewinnst Einsicht, dass nach deinem Tellerand es noch mehr gibt


----------



## Norjena (28. Mai 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Wenn z.B. im Raid-Chat mal wieder die wichtigen Ansangen untergehen, weil das RP-Geschwalle überhand nimmt und darauf mal dezent hingewiesen wird, den Kanal vielleicht mal frei zu halten, kommen sofort wieder die Unterdrückungsängste der RPler durch. Und schon muss man sich wieder über das für und wieder des RP streiten, weil ihr RPler seid ja die Herrenrasse und alle anderen haben sich euch anzupassen... Dann labert ihr ohne Ende, bringt ohne Luft zu holen die hirnlosesten Argumente, die ausnahmslos darauf basieren, dass ihr was besseres seid und jeder der einfach nur so Spass am Spielen hat ein geistiges Kleinkind ist und haste nicht gesehen. Dabei bekommt ihr doch eh schon überall Extrawürste. Oder hast du z.B. in irgend einem großen MMO je Fun-Server gesehen? Ich nicht, nur extra Server für RPler. Ihr wollt ja nicht einfach nur tolleriert werden, nein, es muss jeder in Ehrfurcht vor euch erstarren. Von gegenseitigem Respekt keine Spur "Oh, der heißt Kühlschrank, so ein Untermensch! Pfui Teufel, ich erröte!"
> 
> Für mich stand der Begriff RP schon immer für "R"eallifeversager-"P"ersöhnlichkeitsprotese, und je mehr ich von Typen wie euch les, desto mehr glaub ich, dass ich damit 100% richtig liege.




Du schreibst so gewaltigen Schwachsinn das ich durchaus mit dem Gedanken spiele dich zu melden, letzer Satz geht sicher sogar als Regelverstoß duch.

Zuerst, bisher sah ich keinen Raidchat mit "RP" Geschwalle zugespammt, zumindest nicht mehr als durch sinnloses Gelaber der "normalen".

Zweitens, kein RPler hat behauptet die anderen haben sich unterzuordnen, ihr sollt die RPler nur in Ruhe lasse. Mich regt jedes mal wenn ich durch die Straßen laufe auch der Hip Hop, das komische Gefassel was manche als "Rap" bezeichnen, deren Kleidung, und vor allem deren Art andere Leute anzumachen auf, gehe ich deshalb und verhaue sie, oder mache ich sie deswegen dumm an?

Nein, ich ignoriere sie einfach, manche würden das warscheinlich auch tolerieren nennen.

Drittens, RP kommen angeblich mit hirnlosen Argumenten, sie behaupten angeblich andere seien geistige Kleinkinder, du jedoch wirfst nicht nur den Begriff "Herrenrasse" in dem Raum, sondern beschuldisgt diese Leute auch noch RL Versager zu sein, schonmal auf den Gedanken gekommen das du deine Argumente dezent selbst zerlegst und dir selbst widersprichst?

Spricht ja nicht gerade für dein geistiges Alter, deine anderen Posts hier im Forum übrigens auch nicht.

Viertens, die RPler verlieren ihren Server, wo ist das die Extrawurst? RPler gehören genauso zur Communtiy wie deine Sorte der Dauerflamer, die der abgeblichen Pros die alle anderen als Noobs bezeichnen, und den Rest von dem man eigentlich nie was hört/liest. Akzeptiere das, oder hör auch zu spielen.

Fünftens, "Fun-Server" sind normale Server, ganz einfach, für Rpler gibt es zumindest manchmal Rp Server, auf denen sich zum großen Teil aber Nicht Rpler rumtummeln die dann übrigens auch Rpler auf "ihrem" Server anmachen, ist nichts anderes wie jetzt auch auf dem normalen Server.

Sechtens, die RPler konnten es sich nicht aussuchen, nur wegen dir wird sicher niemand mit WAR aufhören, sie haben wie alle anderen das "Recht" auf einem Server mit mehr als einem anderen Spieler (übertrieben gesagt) zu spielen. Huss war tod, manche mochten es schönreden, aber es ist so, darum sind auch fast alle weg.

Siebtens, ich habe noch nie RP gemacht, es interessiert mich kaum, ich schaue hin wenn ich sehen will, und ich schaue weg wenn ich es nicht sehen will, genau wie bei Namen alla "Kühlschrank", um mal wieder den als Beispiel zu nehmen.

Achtens, siehe oben, das stehts auch nochmal was jemand schneller, das Argument mit der Frau ist übrigens doof, warum wird eine Frau (fast) immer nur als Statusymbol "benutzt"?
Ist wie mit Rplern und Rphasser und Leuten denen Rp nichts ausmacht, manche tolerieren Frauen, manche wollen sie allerhöchstens an gewissen Orten und auch da nur wenn sie grade Lust haben, manche (wohl leider die wenigstens) "verehren" sie Regelrecht.


----------



## Schambambel (28. Mai 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Ich bin also ein Versager in meinem Leben?  Deienr Meinung ja schon.Aha danke, dass du mich darauf hingewiesen hast!Ich geh jetzt heim und wein.



Kennst du den Ausdruck: "Getroffene Hunde bellen." ?


----------



## Norjena (28. Mai 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Kennst du den Ausdruck: "Getroffene Hunde bellen." ?



Im Grunde könntest du Recht haben, dennoch, du hast zuerst gebellt und bellst gerade zurrück.....seltsam oder?

Nur ein einziges uraltes Sprichwort als "Argument" aufzuführen ist wohl nicht grade....argumentativ.


----------



## 3 im weckla (28. Mai 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Kennst du den Ausdruck: "Getroffene Hunde bellen." ?




Dich finde ich süß, kann ich dich mit nach Hause nehmen? Völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und hauptsache den nächsten Flame angebracht. Dein Argument ist mehr als schlecht. 

RL-Versager = jmd der einen guten Job hat, voll im Leben steht, eine Frau hat, eine Familie plant und auch noch einen guten Freundeskreis hat und genug Geld um sich mehr als eine Fertigpizza zu leisten?

Colle Defi merke ich mir, mann ,scheisse ich bin von RL-Versagern umgeben, ich brenne meine Firma nieder und stürze mich in unser Öllager um dann nackt tanzend dich zu huldigen...


Höre ich da Neid bei dir Schambambel? Nein natürlich nicht ,digga du bist da Besta Stecha Digga nä?

Na Schiess mal los was machst du denn so, ich als RL-Versager will man wissen was einer wie du, der ja keiner ist seinen Tag so treibt. Nur so wir haben das Meeting unterbrochen und einige Manager sind auf deine Antwort gespannt :-)


----------



## Schambambel (28. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Du schreibst so gewaltigen Schwachsinn das ich durchaus mit dem Gedanken spiele dich zu melden, letzer Satz geht sicher sogar als Regelverstoß duch.



Das interessiert meine anderen beiden Accounts wenig^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schambambel (28. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nur ein einziges uraltes Sprichwort als "Argument" aufzuführen ist wohl nicht grade....argumentativ.



Findest? Warum sollte ich mir die Mühe machen, Leute zu entlarven, wenn diese es doch mit großzügigem Engagement selber machen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich muss jetzt zum Zahnarzt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schambambel (28. Mai 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Na Schiess mal los was machst du denn so, ich als RL-Versager will man wissen was einer wie du, der ja keiner ist seinen Tag so treibt. Nur so wir haben das Meeting unterbrochen und einige Manager sind auf deine Antwort gespannt :-)



Was? Du meinst ihr habt euren ... DW-Raid?  extra wegen mir unterbrochen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3 im weckla (28. Mai 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Das interessiert meine anderen beiden Accounts wenig^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Welch eine hochgratig geistreiche Aussage, nimm mir doch den Lollie weg, hab ja noch 2 andere. Ich bin soooooooo toll. Deine Argumente sind so gut, wie die Sachen die ich jeden Tag die Toilette runter spüle


----------



## Norjena (28. Mai 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Höre ich da Neid bei dir Schambambel? Nein natürlich nicht ,digga du bist da Besta Stecha Digga nä?



Ich denke mit deiner Art Leute anzumachen kannst du nicht viel besser sein. 

Mit "Stecha" hat das wenig zu tun, deine herablassende Meinung bezüglich Frauen interessiert hier, so denke ich, niemanden.

Edit, dein Satz oben bestätigt, du bist keineswegs besser als Schambambel, du versucht nur es zu sein.


----------



## Schambambel (28. Mai 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Welch eine hochgratig geistreiche Aussage, nimm mir doch den Lollie weg, hab ja noch 2 andere. Ich bin soooooooo toll. Deine Argumente sind so gut, wie die Sachen die ich jeden Tag die Toilette runter spüle



Und du großer Boss, unterbrichst ein "Meeting" um ein bischen zu flamen... is klar^^ Müsster ja ne gaaanz wichtige Truppe in euren "Unternehmen" sein... Rofl. Jetzt muss ich aber wirklich los. Cu^^


----------



## Wolfner (28. Mai 2009)

Kann Norjena und 3 im weckla nur zustimmen.



Schambambel schrieb:


> Kennst du den Ausdruck: "Getroffene Hunde bellen." ?



Schon, jedoch glaube ich irgendwie, du willst einfach nur nicht auf die Texte deiner Vorposter eingehen.
Aber wahrscheinlich lediglich weil du "keine Zeit" dafür hast... :-B


//Edit: Achja, weil du scheinbar Zitate magst, hier eines von Goethe:

_Gegner glauben uns zu widerlegen, wenn sie ihre Meinung wiederholen und auf die unsrige nicht achten._

//

Schon fast ne Seite Geflame und nix Ontopic.
Ich werfe lieber mal nen lustigen Namen in den Raum:

Bürstel Klomann

Den hab ich allerdings nicht aus WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qantm (28. Mai 2009)

Blackorcdown (Blackorc)

Ich musste laut lachen und finde das durchaus kreativ. Stören tuts mich auch nicht im Geringsten. Viel Schlimmer finde ich diese ganzen intoleranten und verkappten Rollenspielnazis, die sich hier rumtreiben.


----------



## 3 im weckla (28. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich denke mit deiner Art Leute anzumachen kannst du nicht viel besser sein.
> 
> Mit "Stecha" hat das wenig zu tun, deine herablassende Meinung bezüglich Frauen interessiert hier, so denke ich, niemanden.
> 
> Edit, dein Satz oben bestätigt, du bist keineswegs besser als Schambambel, du versucht nur es zu sein.



Wo sind denn ur die ganzen normalen Leute hin die solche Sachen wir Ironie, Sarkasmus etc kennen? Was lernt ihr heute denn in Deutsch? Ich eine herablassende Meinung zu Frauen ( da frag mal meine Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).... deswegen sicherlich nicht, aber wenn du magst krame ich dir gerne mal im Duden nach, oder schau selber mal bei Ironie und Sarkasmus vorbei. Versteht halt nicht jeder leider.

Tut mir Leid ich denke geistig anspruchsvollere Kommunikation ist eher Mangeware in Foren, war wohl mal wieder Naiv.


----------



## 3 im weckla (28. Mai 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Und du großer Boss, unterbrichst ein "Meeting" um ein bischen zu flamen... is klar^^ Müsster ja ne gaaanz wichtige Truppe in euren "Unternehmen" sein... Rofl. Jetzt muss ich aber wirklich los. Cu^^




Naja immerhin wichtig genug, dass wir Tun und Lassen können was wir wollen und uns kein Chef sagt wenn wir mal 2 Stunden kickern im Unternehmen.


----------



## Mindphreaker (28. Mai 2009)

Auf Averland gabs mal einen Typen der sich "GECIDE" genannt hat, was so viel heißt wie Völkermord. Hab später in einem Forenbeitrag sogar noch über den gelesen. Der Typ wurde angeblich von GMs gebannt wegen Verletzung der AGBs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (28. Mai 2009)

Mindphreaker schrieb:


> Auf Averland gabs mal einen Typen der sich "GECIDE" genannt hat, was so viel heißt wie Völkermord. Hab später in einem Forenbeitrag sogar noch über den gelesen. Der Typ wurde angeblich von GMs gebannt wegen Verletzung der AGBs.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Heißt es nicht "Genocide"?

Naja, in beiden Fällen erkennbar... und gar nicht nett :-B




> Viel Schlimmer finde ich diese ganzen intoleranten und verkappten Rollenspielnazis, die sich hier rumtreiben.



Ich find es immer wieder witzig, wie leichtfertig mit dem Begriff "Nazi" umgegangen wird.


----------



## Mindphreaker (28. Mai 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Heißt es nicht "Genocide"?



Ja, heißt es, war ein Tippfehler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (28. Mai 2009)

3 schrieb:


> Wo sind denn ur die ganzen normalen Leute hin die solche Sachen wir Ironie, Sarkasmus etc kennen? Was lernt ihr heute denn in Deutsch? Ich eine herablassende Meinung zu Frauen ( da frag mal meine Frau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ironie und Sarkasmus verwende ich sehr oft, kenne es also wohl, ist jedoch nicht immer einfach zu erkennen, grade in Internetforen wird ständig mit Flames um sich geworfen, wie soll ich gerade dort deinen Post (der auch ein Flame war), als Ironie oder Sarkasmus vom Rest der Flames unterscheiden?

Dann nochmal zum Thema Frau, wenn auch nur kurz, in der Tat kann ich deine Meinung nur schwer beurteilen, das einzige was ich tun kann ist eine für mich logische Meinung aus dem von dir geschrieben zu bilden.

Dein Satz "Frag mal meine Frau" ist eine sehr einfache Art der Verteidigung, da ich weder dich kenne, noch deine Frau, kann ich sie nicht fragen, genausowenig wie ich deine wirkliche Meinung zum Thema kenne, von daher lassen wir das Thema ruhen, ist offtopic und bringt reichlich wenig.

zum Thema, auch wenns kein WAR Name ist, mir ist gerade ein "Alle Namen Weg" über den Weg gelaufen.


----------



## Clashmaniac (28. Mai 2009)

Finde allgemein Witzige Namen sehr viel besser wie alles andere, die sind einprägsamer wenn man sie sich den merken möchte weil derjenige was drauf hatte.
Wenn der nämlich "Gilgortechz Hotzenblotz" heisst  habe ich den nach wenigen momenten wieder vergessen.

Achja, und auch wenn die anderen hier es überspitzt darstellen, manchmal können die Rpler einem echt extrem aufn zeiger gehen,
und vor allem in nem mmorpg wie war haben leute die ernsthaft rp betreiben wollen nichts verloren.
Gibtja nitma hinsetzen....
Also, machts in eurem kleinen kreis wenn ihr warhammer dafür geeignet findet und lasst halt die ganzen andren in ruhe, und umgekehrt.

Hier gehts um witzige Namen, was ziemlich subjektiv ist, und nicht um "ne den finde ich scheisse weil stimmungkiller und so !!"


Witziger name :  Blauer zelot , "schlumpf is back" oder sowas in die richtung.

btw. nur was geposted um zu sehen wie cool mein avatar is, schon ziemlich cool so. !


----------



## Pente (28. Mai 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Kennst du den Ausdruck: "Getroffene Hunde bellen." ?


Um bei deinem anschaulichem Beispiel zu bleiben: der nächste der hier bellt wird von mir getroffen und zwar kritisch. Also immer schön freundlich bleiben und an die *Forenregeln* sowie die *Netiquette* halten.


----------

